# Una persona così è narcisista?



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Sempre lui... mi scrive se domani ci sono per farlo in auto, gli dico che sono ad accompagnare mia madre per una visita e non riesco...
Mi risponde così : ok buona scopata a presto 

E io gli dico ma che scopata? Non riesco con i tempi posso farcela forse alle 19.30 ma ti pare che non avrei voglia?
E lui non ha più risposto.... cosa devo fate? Ci so o rimasta malissimo


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2021)

tu nulla.     lui se non altro te lo dice chiaramente come ti considera.


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu nulla.     lui se non altro te lo dice chiaramente come ti considera.


E se lo voglio vedere? Io ci sono troppo sotto


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> E se lo voglio vedere? Io ci sono troppo sotto


scavati sta mezzora libera allora.

però se ti liberi alla fine gli dai ragione.

vedi tu.   però sarebbe l'ora di mostrare un minimo di dignità, non dico di grinta, ma almeno di dignità


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> scavati sta mezzora libera allora.
> 
> però se ti liberi alla fine gli dai ragione.
> 
> vedi tu.   però sarebbe l'ora di mostrare un minimo di dignità, non dico di grinta, ma almeno di dignità


gli ho risposto dicendo che avrei potuto un’ora dopo ma lui non mi ha risposto. 
penso che ora è incazzato e salta tutto


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> gli ho risposto dicendo che avrei potuto un’ora dopo ma lui non mi ha risposto.
> penso che ora è incazzato e salta tutto


Lui è incazzato? Non tu per come ti fai trattare? Mah contenta tu


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lui è incazzato? Non tu per come ti fai trattare? Mah contenta tu


ma perché ha risposto così? Perché non mi risponde più


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> gli ho risposto dicendo che avrei potuto un’ora dopo ma lui non mi ha risposto.
> penso che ora è incazzato e salta tutto


Indirizzalo sugli incontri di bakeka.it. È pieno di annunci di quelli che cercano il pompino in auto o la sveltina. Forse così capisce.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma perché ha risposto così? Perché non mi risponde più


Sei una bellissima ragazza, sei giovane; cerca un uomo che ti ami.


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei una bellissima ragazza, sei giovane; cerca un uomo che ti ami.


grazie ma io ora sono presa da lui. Voglio vederlo ma non è colpa mia se non posso sempre quando dice lui.... come faccio


----------



## Lara3 (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> grazie ma io ora sono presa da lui. Voglio vederlo ma non è colpa mia se non posso sempre quando dice lui.... come faccio


È come smettere di fumare. Smetti perché ti fa male.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma perché ha risposto così? Perché non mi risponde più


Perché gli hai detto che non puoi. Il resto non gli interessa 
Avrà chiamato un ‘altra , ammesso che esiste un’altra senza dignità come te


----------



## mistral (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma perché ha risposto così? Perché non mi risponde più


Perché ti ha detto chiaramente che gli interessava una scopata in macchina all’orario che andava bene a lui .
Oltre quello non ha interesse


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma perché ha risposto così? Perché non mi risponde più


perchè se una puttana non è libera all'ora che torna bene al cliente, si passa a quella successiva.  ma tu questo concetto non sei emotivamente in grado di accettarlo


----------



## Vera (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> gli ho risposto dicendo che avrei potuto un’ora dopo ma lui non mi ha risposto.
> penso che ora è incazzato e salta tutto


Sti cazzi


----------



## FataIgnorante (12 Aprile 2021)

Oh a ripijate, ma come cazzo stai????


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Perché ti ha detto chiaramente che gli interessava una scopata in macchina all’orario che andava bene a lui .
> Oltre quello non ha interesse


e quindi se gli scrivo tra 3 giorni cosa farà ?


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Oh a ripijate, ma come cazzo stai????


Penso male ma non posso farne a meno


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma perché ha risposto così? Perché non mi risponde più


attenta sono quelli che si fanno desiderare e così  capiscono che tu sei presa  e aspettano  , io non fossi in te non lo prenderei sul serio vedrai ti cerca a voglia se ti cerca , la topa piace sempre anzi vedi come te lo dice apertamente , un po' volgarotto per i miei gusti non ha rispetto per te e ti tratta da m........, scusa non mi va di scriverla per intero.
 OCCHIO


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> attenta sono quelli che si fanno desiderare e così  capiscono che tu sei presa  e aspettano  , io non fossi in te non lo prenderei sul serio vedrai ti cerca a voglia se ti cerca , la topa piace sempre anzi vedi come te lo dice apertamente , un po' volgarotto per i miei gusti non ha rispetto per te e ti tratta da m........, scusa non mi va di scriverla per intero.
> OCCHIO


in che senso?


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> in che senso?


nel senso che se tu gli stai sopra si comporterà come quando ti ha proposto una scopata in macchina , sarò di un altra generazione  ma ti sembra una persona seria chi dice certe parole? Almeno un po' di delicatezza come si dice in Francese: savoir faire , le belle parole  te le ha dette all'inizio  per acchiappare poi degenera in una maniera rozza , ti piacerà pure ma mi sembra più un zoticone


----------



## mistral (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> e quindi se gli scrivo tra 3 giorni cosa farà ?


Se hai sfiga che sia arrapato ti risponde .
Se hai una botta di fortuna,sparisce dalla tua vita e fai ancora in tempo a raccoglierti i tuoi cocci e rimetterli insieme .
Ma davvero .......come stai messa di testa?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sempre lui... mi scrive se domani ci sono per farlo in auto, gli dico che sono ad accompagnare mia madre per una visita e non riesco...
> Mi risponde così : ok buona scopata a presto
> 
> E io gli dico ma che scopata? Non riesco con i tempi posso farcela forse alle 19.30 ma ti pare che non avrei voglia?
> E lui non ha più risposto.... cosa devo fate? Ci so o rimasta malissimo


Più che narcisista mi sembra coglione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma perché ha risposto così? Perché non mi risponde più


Per farti sentire uno schifo. 
Sa perfettamente che così facendo tu la prossima volta sacrificherai qualsiasi cosa pur di non deluderlo. 
Non cercarlo più e ristabilisci tu gli equilibri. 
L'ottimo sarebbe dirgli chiaro o cambia atteggiamento o meglio se no si fa più sentire.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> e quindi se gli scrivo tra 3 giorni cosa farà ?


Ma tu leggi quello che ti scrivono 
Ti è appena stato detto che ti trattano da puttana e invece che aprire gli occhi ti domandi cosa farà lui fra 3 gg? Ma sei fuori?


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Lo aveva fatto anche un paio di altre volte quando io non potevo, però non era arrivato mai a scrivere buona scopata e non rispondermi.

lo so che sbaglio ma tanto inutile dire cazzate lo cercherò...


----------



## FataIgnorante (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Penso male ma non posso farne a meno


Eh ho capito tesoro bello, però nun poi mica sta a fa a zerbina così...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

Fatti pagare


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Lo aveva fatto anche un paio di altre volte quando io non potevo, però non era arrivato mai a scrivere buona scopata e non rispondermi.
> 
> lo so che sbaglio ma tanto inutile dire cazzate lo cercherò...


Contenta tu


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Contenta tu


lo so in una parte di me che sbaglio e mi faccio male ma a me piace lui


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> lo so in una parte di me che sbaglio e mi faccio male ma a me piace lui


E allora continua senza chiederti il perché. S questo punto non devi fare altro che accertare questi modi di fare senza soffrirne. È così e basta


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> e quindi se gli scrivo tra 3 giorni cosa farà ?


Ma ce l’ha d’oro?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> lo so in una parte di me che sbaglio e mi faccio male ma a me piace lui


Non è che ti piace lui è allora accetti che ti tratti così.
È che tu vuoi uno che ti tratti così.
.È proprio essere trattata da puttana che ti piace.
Esistono trattati sul tuo comportamento.


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che ti piace lui è allora accetti che ti tratti così.
> È che tu vuoi uno che ti tratti così.
> .È proprio essere trattata da puttana che ti piace.
> Esistono trattati sul tuo comportamento.


Minchia... non male... ecco servita la diagnosi comportamentale... 

Cattivik

P.S. ... ad occhio e croce esistono trattati anche sul tuo comportamento....


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che ti piace lui è allora accetti che ti tratti così.
> È che tu vuoi uno che ti tratti così.
> .È proprio essere trattata da puttana che ti piace.
> Esistono trattati sul tuo comportamento.


ma se sa che non vedo nessuno perché rispondermi in quel modo?

voglio che mi tratti cosi?In realtà se mi trattasse bene non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## FataIgnorante (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ce l’ha d’oro?


@ladyred  In effetti. Ma come sta messo? Così abbiamo già un idea.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma se sa che non vedo nessuno perché rispondermi in quel modo?
> 
> voglio che mi tratti cosi?In realtà se mi trattasse bene non mi dispiacerebbe


Trova il tuo schema.
*Narcisismo Patologico e Relazioni abusanti: quali schemi relazionali disfunzionali attiva in te un narcisista? 
Trova il coraggio di dire NO.*
Perché si diventa “Narcisisti”? – o meglio – perché si sviluppano personalità affettivamente immature, che per facilità di comprensione raggruppiamo sotto la definizione generale di Narcisisti? Quali schemi di funzionamento ci sono alla base del loro vissuto e perché noi cadiamo in queste trappole?Quali sono i nostri schemi di relazione? Ma soprattutto quali schemi attiva in te un narcisista patologico? Siamo tutti così sciocchi, masochisti o ciechi da non accorgerci che qualcuno sta abusando emotivamente e qualche volta anche economicamente – di noi? Ognuno di noi nasce con un temperamento e anche se i bisogni umani sono universali, gli individui possano differire tra loro per l’intensità di un particolare bisogno: alcuni, ad esempio, possono avere un forte bisogno di libertà ed espressione creativa, altri di cure o attenzioni. I bisogni emotivi sono i più importanti perché ci permettono di sviluppare sicurezza e stabilità, qualità indispensabili per non sentirsi impotenti e vulnerabili nel fronteggiare stress e frustrazioni in età adulta. Secondo lo Schema Therapy, il benessere psicologico deriva dall’abilità di soddisfare i propri bisogni in modo adattivo. Se i bisogni di un bambino non sono soddisfatti in modo adeguato si sviluppano in età adulta degli schemi maladattivi (SMP). Questi schemi restano invariati, anche se sono fonte di estrema sofferenza (Freud parlava di coazione a ripetere). Ciò accade perché il nostro cervello è PIGRO e segue un principio di conoscenza e familiarità; ecco perché cadiamo sempre nelle stesse trappole, siamo attratti da persone o situazioni che invece di darci oggi la felicità che non abbiamo avuto in passato, rafforzano quello schema di partenza o che ne rappresentano il suo complementare. In ogni caso è lo schema a dominarci ed esserne consapevoli, ci aiuta a diventare adulti capaci di mettere dei confini e di soddisfare in modo più adattivo i nostri bisogni, evitando le situazioni che già ci hanno generato sofferenza e che sono inadeguate e pericolose per il nostro sviluppo psico-affettivo.  Jeffrey Young afferma: “un tema o un aspetto generale e pervasivo: comprende ricordi, emozioni e cognizioni. É relativo a sé e alle proprie relazioni con gli altri. Insorge durante l’infanzia o l’adolescenza e viene elaborato nel corso della vita”.Ecco quindi gli schemi di relazione inconsci ed antichi, che i narcisisti attivano maggiormente in noi, sui quali si appoggiano- probabilmente anche perché da bambini, abbiamo avuto a che fare con un genitore narcisista patologico FONTE DESCRIZIONE SCHEMI: Istituto Beck http://www.istitutobeck.com/schema-therapy-roma*Schemi disfunzionali presenti nelle relazioni di abuso emotivo e co-dipendenza*
SFIDUCIA/ABUSO: Questo schema si riferisce all’aspettativa che gli altri intenzionalmente facciano del male, imbroglino o cerchino di approfittarsi di noi per trarre vantaggi. I pazienti con questo schema verosimilmente durante l’infanzia sono stati vittime di abusi o erano trattati ingiustamente dai genitori, fratelli o coetanei. DEPRIVAZIONE EMOTIVA: Questo schema si riferisce alla credenza che i propri bisogni emotivi primari (bisogni di affetto, di vicinanza, di amore, di accudimento, di essere ascoltati e capiti, di essere consigliati, indirizzati e guidati) non saranno mai soddisfatti dagli altri. Generalmente questo schema si sviluppa in bambini i cui genitori sono freddi o lontani o noncuranti dei bisogni sopra descritti. SOTTOMISSIONE: Questo schema si riferisce alla credenza di doversi piegare al controllo altrui per evitare conseguenze negative. Spesso questi pazienti temono che, se non si sottomettono, gli altri si arrabbieranno o li rifiuteranno. Durante l’infanzia era generalmente presente un genitore ipercontrollante. INADEGUATEZZA/VERGOGNA: Questo schema si riferisce alla credenza di essere sbagliati internamente, tanto che se gli altri si avvicinassero se ne renderebbero conto e si allontanerebbero immediatamente. Questa sensazione di essere imperfetti e inadeguati spesso porta a un forte senso di vergogna. In genere questo schema si sviluppa in bambini i cui genitori sono stati molto critici e che li hanno fatti sentire indegni di amore. STANDARD SEVERI: Questo schema si riferisce alla convinzione che qualunque cosa venga fatta non è mai abbastanza, che ci si debba sempre impegnare di più. Di solito i genitori di questi pazienti non erano mai soddisfatti e offrivano ai loro figli un amore condizionato e subordinato al successo, a scuola o nello sport. AUTOSACRIFICIO: Questo schema si riferisce al sacrificio eccessivo dei propri bisogni per aiutare gli altri. Quando questi pazienti prestano attenzione alle loro esigenze, spesso si sentono in colpa. Durante l’infanzia le persone con questo schema si sono sentite responsabili del benessere di uno o entrambi i genitori. DIPENDENZA: Questo schema si riferisce alla credenza di non essere in grado di gestire con competenza e indipendenza le responsabilità quotidiane. Persone con questo schema si appoggiano spesso in modo eccessivo agli altri per prendere decisioni o intraprendere nuove attività. In genere i genitori di questi pazienti non hanno incoraggiato i loro bambini a essere indipendenti e a sviluppare fiducia nella capacità di prendersi cura di se stessi. ABBANDONO: Questo schema si riferisce all’aspettativa che presto si perderà qualcuno a cui si era legati emotivamente. La persona ritiene che, in un modo o in un altro, i rapporti stretti finiranno. Questo schema si sviluppa generalmente in bambini che hanno vissuto il divorzio o la morte dei genitori oppure sono stati lasciati da soli per lunghi periodi, ad esempio a causa di una malattia della madre. I narcisisti hanno spesso gli stessi schemi ma a questi uniscono:  PRETESE/GRANDIOSITÀ. Questo schema si riferisce alla convinzione di poter fare, dire o avere tutto quello che si vuole indipendentemente dalle conseguenze per sé e gli altri. Lo sviluppo di questo schema è favorito da genitori che trattano troppo bene i propri figli e che non fissano limiti su ciò che è socialmente appropriato e ciò che è inadeguato. AUTOCONTROLLO O AUTODISCIPLINA INSUFFICIENTI. Questo schema si riferisce all’incapacità di tollerare qualsiasi frustrazione nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, oppure all’incapacità di trattenere impulsi o sensazioni. La predisposizione a questo schema è favorita da genitori che non hanno modellato l’autocontrollo o che non hanno insegnato la disciplina ai loro figli. INIBIZIONE EMOTIVA. Questo schema si riferisce alla credenza che si debbano sopprimere le emozioni e gli impulsi spontanei, soprattutto la rabbia, perché qualsiasi espressione di sentimenti può danneggiare gli altri o portare alla perdita di autostima, all’imbarazzo o all’abbandono. Questi pazienti appaiono tesi e privi di spontaneità. Tale schema è spesso favorito da genitori che, direttamente o indirettamente, scoraggiano l’espressione dei sentimenti. PUNIZIONE. Questo schema si riferisce alla convinzione che le persone meritano di essere punite duramente per gli errori commessi. Le persone con questo schema sono ipercritiche e spietate nei confronti di se stesse e degli altri. Durante l’infanzia almeno un genitore aveva uno stile punitivo nel controllare il comportamento.










						Narcisismo: schemi di relazione disfunzionali nella co-dipendenza affettiva
					

Narcisismo Patologico e co-dipendenza affettiva: quali schemi disfunzionali attiva in te il narcisista? Cosa puoi fare per uscirne?




					www.psicologiadicoppia.net


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Minchia... non male... ecco servita la diagnosi comportamentale...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. ... ad occhio e croce esistono trattati anche sul tuo comportamento....


Entrando ogni sei mesi avrai più chiaro di me il comportamento di LadyRed


----------



## mistral (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Lo aveva fatto anche un paio di altre volte quando io non potevo, però non era arrivato mai a scrivere buona scopata e non rispondermi.
> 
> lo so che sbaglio ma tanto inutile dire cazzate lo cercherò...


Ti ha scritto “buona scopata” perché le puttane lo fanno con chiunque e avrà pensato che avevi di meglio da fare con qualcun’altro .
E la cosa nn lo sconvolge , è solo piccato perché non hai obbedito ai suoi voleri ,mica perché eventualmente scopi  con altri.  
Ma davvero,a questo punto se è questo il ruolo che vi eccita ,come ti ha scritto  Nocciola,fatti pagare .


----------



## Vera (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma se sa che non vedo nessuno perché rispondermi in quel modo?
> 
> voglio che mi tratti cosi?In realtà se mi trattasse bene non mi dispiacerebbe


Ma un'amica non c'è l'hai?


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Entrando ogni sei mesi avrai più chiaro di me il comportamento di LadyRed


... sono rientrato in ufficio alle 16... il meteo non mi consente di fare quello che avevo in mente... sto cazzeggiando... ho poca voglia di lavorare... ho iniziato a leggere qui e là... e dopo il post sui pompini e affini di Ipazia e mi pare monamour... mi ha incuriosito LadyRed... e mi sono sciroppato molto di lei.

Che il suo comportamento e le su reazioni siano lontani da quello che molte donne avrebbero manifestato nella sua stessa situazione è ovvio... Non per questo mi sento di poter dire che addirittura trae piacere dall'essere trattata come una puttana... avvallando pure la mi affermazione con testi che trattano di tale sindrome... malattia... o cos'altro sia.

Cattivik


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che ti piace lui è allora accetti che ti tratti così.
> È che tu vuoi uno che ti tratti così.
> .È proprio essere trattata da puttana che ti piace.
> Esistono trattati sul tuo comportamento.


Non mi sembra che sia serena nel farsi trattare così . Se così fosse nessuno avrebbe da ridire o meglio, io di sicuro no. Lei ci sta male invece, questo è il problema


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma un'amica non c'è l'hai?


per far cosa?


----------



## Vera (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> per far cosa?


Per prenderti a schiaffi.


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che sia serena nel farsi trattare così . Se così fosse nessuno avrebbe da ridire o meglio, io di sicuro no. Lei ci sta male invece, questo è il problema


beh sì... la risposta mi ha fatto piangere e ora ancora non mi è passata


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Per prenderti a schiaffi.


mi hanno detto che sono scema quando gli ho raccontato la cosa... e che mi faccio trattare male


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> beh sì... la risposta mi ha fatto piangere e ora ancora non mi è passata


E allora che cazzo lo cerchi a fare? Se non ti piace come ti tratta come fa a piacerti lui ?


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E allora che cazzo lo cerchi a fare? Se non ti piace come ti tratta come fa a piacerti lui ?


mi piace quando siamo insieme... quando siamo insieme non mi ha mai trattata male


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sempre lui... mi scrive se domani ci sono per farlo in auto, gli dico che sono ad accompagnare mia madre per una visita e non riesco...
> Mi risponde così : ok buona scopata a presto
> 
> E io gli dico ma che scopata? Non riesco con i tempi posso farcela forse alle 19.30 ma ti pare che non avrei voglia?
> E lui non ha più risposto.... cosa devo fate? Ci so o rimasta malissimo


No è una testa di cazzo...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> mi piace quando siamo insieme... quando siamo insieme non mi ha mai trattata male


Da quanto tempo vi frequentate?

Cattivik


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> mi piace quando siamo insieme... quando siamo insieme non mi ha mai trattata male


Certo quando state insieme gliela dai. Manca solo che ti tratta male anche quando ottiene quello che vuole. La differenza la fa il resto del tempo


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo vi frequentate?
> 
> Cattivik


un anno e mezzo


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> un anno e mezzo


Un anno e mezzo in cui ti cerca per scopare quando ha voglia lui


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un anno e mezzo in cui ti cerca per scopare quando ha voglia lui


no ci sono state diverse volte che gli ho chiesto io


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> no ci sono state diverse volte che gli ho chiesto io


e volte in cui ti ha chiamato per sapere come stai o ti è stato vicino quando avevi bisogno? 
Perché ripeto, se tu fossi contenta della scopata fine a se stesso non ci sarebbero problemi ma non mi sembra che tu ci stia bene


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

SOTTOMISSIONE: Questo schema si riferisce alla credenza di doversi piegare al controllo altrui per evitare conseguenze negative. Spesso questi pazienti temono che, se non si sottomettono, gli altri si arrabbieranno o li rifiuteranno. Durante l’infanzia era generalmente presente un genitore ipercontrollante. @Brunetta


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> e volte in cui ti ha chiamato per sapere come stai o ti è stato vicino quando avevi bisogno?
> Perché ripeto, se tu fossi contenta della scopata fine a se stesso non ci sarebbero problemi ma non mi sembra che tu ci stia bene


in realtà sotto quel lato ormai so che. E così... hanno operato mia madre un paio di mesi fa e non mi ha mai chiesto nulla... ormai lo so che è così

sono contenta della scopata, però oggi non pensavo cadesse così in basso con quella risposta stizzita


----------



## Cattivik (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> mi piace quando siamo insieme... quando siamo insieme non mi ha mai trattata male


Bhe ci manca solo che ti tratta male anche quando siete insieme!!!



ladyred ha detto:


> un anno e mezzo


... non poco ma nemmeno tanto....

Se ho ben capito siete tipo trombamici... solo che temo che di "mici" ne sia rimasto ben poco...

Cattivik


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Bhe ci manca solo che ti tratta male anche quando siete insieme!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in realtà già dopo due mesi gli scrissi una volta che avevo la febbre e non mi diede neanche risposta...


----------



## Lara3 (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ce l’ha d’oro?


Platino



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Più che narcisista mi sembra coglione.


hai ragione solo in parte.   direi più bastardo che coglione, ma alla fine è ladyred che si mette in bocca al leone



Vera ha detto:


> Per prenderti a schiaffi.


per quello mi offro spontaneamente anche se non sono amico di ladyred


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> in realtà già dopo due mesi gli scrissi una volta che avevo la febbre e non mi diede neanche risposta...


vedi come volevasi dimostrare , ti propone anche cose  strane per telefono non è che te le dice quando siete soli mi sembra ,   penso che traete piacere nel farlo e se anche ti piace essere dominata dal suo modo di fare  basta solo che ti lega e ti frusta , come si dice masochista? Sai tanti termini non so cosa significano , forse ho esagerato ma leggo spesso che le donne piace essere prese e trattate con virulenza , non è che è il tuo caso ?


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Indirizzalo sugli incontri di bakeka.it. È pieno di annunci di quelli che cercano il pompino in auto o la sveltina. Forse così capisce.


A pagamento.


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sempre lui... mi scrive se domani ci sono per farlo in auto, gli dico che sono ad accompagnare mia madre per una visita e non riesco...
> Mi risponde così : ok buona scopata a presto
> 
> E io gli dico ma che scopata? Non riesco con i tempi posso farcela forse alle 19.30 ma ti pare che non avrei voglia?
> E lui non ha più risposto.... cosa devo fate? Ci so o rimasta malissimo


ma come cazzo fate a farvi trattare così ??
Se tu fossi mia figlia sarei impietrita mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato o se x caso soffri di quella sindrome di Stoccolma che ci si innamora dei propri carcerieri ..

ma io gli avrei rispostoma vedi di andartene affanculo

mainò senza parole vai da uno bravo e fatti aiutare ad amarti
Sei tu che gli pentetti tutto questo !
Ci stai sotto ?? Ma chiediti perché !
Sei stata trattata male da tuo padre ?
Godi a farti trattare così evidentemente



ladyred ha detto:


> gli ho risposto dicendo che avrei potuto un’ora dopo ma lui non mi ha risposto.
> penso che ora è incazzato e salta tutto


no va be sei temo irrecuperabile

Mi è partita la brocca ma come si fa 
A meno che tu davvero non goda a farti trattare come una mignotta e a sto  punto davvero almeno monetizza


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2021)

Non mi piace farmi trattare così


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Penso male ma non posso farne a meno


a bbella, se guarisce dalla dipendenza da alcool e droga, figurate da quella da cazzo.

il problema è che tu ci stai comoda in sto lago demmerda


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> in realtà sotto quel lato ormai so che. E così... hanno operato mia madre un paio di mesi fa e non mi ha mai chiesto nulla... ormai lo so che è così
> 
> sono contenta della scopata, però oggi non pensavo cadesse così in basso con quella risposta stizzita


Be direi che è caduto in basso già tante volte


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non mi piace farmi trattare così


E allora non permetterglielo


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A pagamento.


Almeno.


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Platino
> 
> 
> hai ragione solo in parte.   direi più bastardo che coglione, ma alla fine è ladyred che si mette in bocca al leone
> ...


non ho capito bene perchè sia successo, però in questo post 2 risposte su 3 sono mie


----------



## Ulisse (12 Aprile 2021)

Marco Ferrandini/Teorema
sarebbe fiero di lui.

battute a parte, in bocca al lupo @ladyred


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2021)

@ladyred in ogni caso il titolo c'entra na fava con quello che hai scritto.   qui non c'entra il narcisismo di lui, ma lo stato mentale tuo.

e no, non sei manco na schiava.   ed occhio perchè stai diventando la cosa peggiore per un essere umano, cioè patetica.  dopo ci sono solo i pisani


----------



## Martes (12 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi come volevasi dimostrare , ti propone anche cose  strane per telefono non è che te le dice quando siete soli mi sembra ,   penso che traete piacere nel farlo e se anche ti piace essere dominata dal suo modo di fare  basta solo che ti lega e ti frusta , come si dice masochista? Sai tanti termini non so cosa significano , forse ho esagerato ma leggo spesso che le donne piace essere prese e trattate con virulenza , non è che è il tuo caso ?


Anche a tanti uomini... però qui non si tratta di una dimensione voluta all'interno di un gioco condiviso, ma di un continuo stato di umiliazione nella vita reale, che la fa pure soffrire...
Quindi @ladyred più che chiederti perché lui ha risposto così dovresti lavorare sul perché non riesci a uscire da questo loop.
@Foglia, vedi che ci sono fissazioni ben peggiori?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> SOTTOMISSIONE: Questo schema si riferisce alla credenza di doversi piegare al controllo altrui per evitare conseguenze negative. Spesso questi pazienti temono che, se non si sottomettono, gli altri si arrabbieranno o li rifiuteranno. Durante l’infanzia era generalmente presente un genitore ipercontrollante. @Brunetta


Allora ti sei riconosciuta in uno schema.
Tu vorresti essere sempre disponibile perché hai sviluppato una dipendenza da lui, proprio per il suo alternare comportamento gratificante e frustrante. 
Ma in questo schema tu sei un cane a cui si lancia una pallina.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho capito bene perchè sia successo, però in questo post 2 risposte su 3 sono mie


Neanche io ho capito.
Perplessa come te.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> un anno e mezzo


Credevo fosse uno  di vecchia data.


----------



## ladyred (13 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credevo fosse uno  di vecchia data.


Ma è sempre quello


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma è sempre quello


Ma hai detto che da un anno e mezzo che lo frequenti


----------



## ladyred (13 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma hai detto che da un anno e mezzo che lo frequenti


Eh si ci frequentiamo da un anno e mezzo... lo conosco da 10 ma il ritorno è da 1 anno e mezzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Eh si ci frequentiamo da un anno e mezzo... lo conosco da 10 ma il ritorno è da 1 anno e mezzo


Prima ti trattava come ora?


----------



## ladyred (15 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Prima ti trattava come ora?


Si


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si


Tu lo sai, che se cambi atteggiamento lui cambierà?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu lo sai, che se cambi atteggiamento lui cambierà?


Non è detto.
Soprattutto dovremmo avere chiaro che possiamo cambiare noi, se poi anche gli altri cambiano, in modo a noi gradito, in seguito ai diversi equilibri messi in essere nella relazione, è una bella cosa, ma non è certo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è detto.
> Soprattutto dovremmo avere chiaro che possiamo cambiare noi, se poi anche gli altri cambiano, in modo a noi gradito, in seguito ai diversi equilibri messi in essere nella relazione, è una bella cosa, ma non è certo.


in questo caso credo che lui non abbia alcun interesse a perdere sesso gratis. Cambierebbe.......


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in questo caso credo che lui non abbia alcun interesse a perdere sesso gratis. Cambierebbe.......


Beh non è un gran vantaggio restare la puttana gratis solo trattata un po’ meglio


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma è sempre quello


Tu ti rendi conto che non sai fare nemmeno la puttana?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh non è un gran vantaggio restare la puttana gratis solo trattata un po’ meglio


Fare la puttana gratis perché piace , ma con dignità . Non è da poco. 
L'importante che ci sia sempre il rispetto. Se lei trae piacere da essere usata, va bene. 
Certo che se vuole essere qualcosa di più per quel l'uomo non è la strada giusta.


----------



## Martes (15 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fare la puttana gratis perché piace , ma con dignità . Non è da poco.
> L'importante che ci sia sempre il rispetto. Se lei trae piacere da essere usata, va bene.
> Certo che se vuole essere qualcosa di più per quel l'uomo non è la strada giusta.


Ci sta male, quindi non credo vada molto "bene"...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fare la puttana gratis perché piace , ma con dignità . Non è da poco.
> L'importante che ci sia sempre il rispetto. Se lei trae piacere da essere usata, va bene.
> Certo che se vuole essere qualcosa di più per quel l'uomo non è la strada giusta.


Ma dove si può trovare rispetto da uno così?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Ci sta male, quindi non credo vada molto "bene"...


Ma è colpa sua, di lei, se questo accade. 
Quindi se sta male, dovrebbe fare qualcosa per sentirsi bene. 
E di sicuro non è cercarlo e permettere che la cosa si ripeta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove si può trovare rispetto da uno così?


Intanto varrebbe la pena ridare un equilibrio.


----------



## Martes (16 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma è colpa sua, di lei, se questo accade.
> Quindi se sta male, dovrebbe fare qualcosa per sentirsi bene.
> E di sicuro non è cercarlo e permettere che la cosa si ripeta.


Forse dovrebbe capire cosa rappresenti per lei quello "stare bene" quando sono insieme, visto che pur di "guadagnare" quei momenti è disposta a subire qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Forse dovrebbe capire cosa rappresenti per lei quello "stare bene" quando sono insieme, visto che pur di "guadagnare" quei momenti è disposta a subire qualsiasi cosa


quando sono insieme....... quelle attenzioni di che natura sono, sicuramente si dedica a lei bisognerebbe capire in che modo.
E se lei prende lucciole per lanterne


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sempre lui... mi scrive se domani ci sono per farlo in auto, gli dico che sono ad accompagnare mia madre per una visita e non riesco...
> Mi risponde così : ok buona scopata a presto
> 
> E io gli dico ma che scopata? Non riesco con i tempi posso farcela forse alle 19.30 ma ti pare che non avrei voglia?
> E lui non ha più risposto.... cosa devo fate? Ci so o rimasta malissimo


'Mazza che rozzo.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fare la puttana gratis perché piace , ma con dignità . Non è da poco.
> L'importante che ci sia sempre il rispetto. Se lei trae piacere da essere usata, va bene.
> Certo che se vuole essere qualcosa di più per quel l'uomo non è la strada giusta.


Se a lei piace lui non è usata.
E' disprezzata, è un'altra cosa.
Anzi, deprezzata come persona, anche meglio.
Probabilmente lui deve essere un gnocco da paura, di quello che lei si sente miracolata solo a parlarci.
Sembra più una storia di divi e groupie.
Posso solo pensare che ci sia una quasi venerazione dietro l'accettazione di certi atteggiamenti.
Che poi, non è che l'uso reciproco sia sbagliato, eh.


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se a lei piace lui non è usata.
> E' disprezzata, è un'altra cosa.
> Anzi, deprezzata come persona, anche meglio.
> Probabilmente lui deve essere un gnocco da paura, di quello che lei si sente miracolata solo a parlarci.
> ...


non sembra.  E' una questione del divo e della sua groupie.   solo che Ladyred comincia ad avere un'età in cui si rischia di diventare patetiche


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sembra.  E' una questione del divo e della sua groupie.   solo che Ladyred comincia ad avere un'età in cui si rischia di diventare patetiche


Più che altro anche di perdere tempo.
Ci si abitua anche alla stitichezza affettiva, con gli anni.
Dopo è difficile capire che si può avere di più.


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2021)

Mah, continuo a pensare che una passata di napalm non possa fare male, in certe situazioni


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se a lei piace lui non è usata.
> E' disprezzata, è un'altra cosa.
> Anzi, deprezzata come persona, anche meglio.
> Probabilmente lui deve essere un gnocco da paura, di quello che lei si sente miracolata solo a parlarci.
> ...


Sufficiente che una persona piaccia e quindi non è usata?
Ma io ho seri dubbi.
A lei piace e lui la usa perché non trova di meglio.
La risposta indica una seccatura da parte di lui.come ti sei permessa di dirmi di no perché devi accompagnare tua madre.
Il disprezzo è una stizza e intenzione a pungere. La trattata per quello che appare ai suoi occhi (di lui).


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sufficiente che una persona piaccia e quindi non è usata?
> Ma io ho seri dubbi.
> A lei piace e lui la usa perché non trova di meglio.
> La risposta indica una seccatura da parte di lui.come ti sei permessa di dirmi di no perché devi accompagnare tua madre.
> Il disprezzo è una stizza e intenzione a pungere. La trattata per quello che appare ai suoi occhi (di lui).


cosa ci potrebbe essere di meglio per uno che si crede il dono di Allah alla fregna di una bella ragazza disposta a tutto per compiacerlo?


----------



## Marjanna (16 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sufficiente che una persona piaccia e quindi non è usata?
> Ma io ho seri dubbi.
> A lei piace e lui la usa perché non trova di meglio.
> La risposta indica una seccatura da parte di lui.come ti sei permessa di dirmi di no perché devi accompagnare tua madre.
> Il disprezzo è una stizza e intenzione a pungere. La trattata per quello che appare ai suoi occhi (di lui).


Più che seccatura la risposta riporta @ladyred ad oggetto sessuale. E lei gli va dietro.
In una battuta cancellata la madre, la visita a cui deve portarla, gli eventuali impegni che è normale una persona single possa prendere, e si riparte a parlare di sesso, di "ti pare che non avrei voglia".
Io non so fino a che punto lui ci giochi con lei, se abbia mollato pensando che magari @ladyred sarebbe disposta ad arrivare mandare a fanculo sua madre per correre a farsi scopare in macchina.
Io non credo ci sia solo il fattore "trovar di meglio", c'è proprio un meccanismo tra loro due. Una sorta di coppia senza nominare la coppia. Lei che risponde come una donna non dico innamorata, ma sicuramente coinvolta, disponibile, attaccata a ciò che lui genera. E lui che si riempie di questa sensazione di potere. Ma è un potere concesso, e mi chiedo se in fondo @ladyred se ne renda conto.
Ma poi @ladyred ci rimane male. E si limita sempre a questo. Ci rimane male. Ma lo dice a noi, a lui no.
Gli utenti qui leggono e tutti si trovano abbastanza concordi che sarebbe stato lecito rispondere a lui qualcosa sul tono di "impiccati".
Io mi chiedo, quel male che prova @ladyred dove finisce? Perchè dopo così tanto tempo dubito se ne vada alla sua prima carezza, di cazzo perchè da quanto racconta lei è la pornostar, mica la fidanzatina.
Boh mi sa che è più complessa di quanto appare. A livello di meccanismo dico.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Più che seccatura la risposta riporta @ladyred ad oggetto sessuale. E lei gli va dietro.
> In una battuta cancellata la madre, la visita a cui deve portarla, gli eventuali impegni che è normale una persona single possa prendere, e si riparte a parlare di sesso, di "ti pare che non avrei voglia".
> Io non so fino a che punto lui ci giochi con lei, se abbia mollato pensando che magari @ladyred sarebbe disposta ad arrivare mandare a fanculo sua madre per correre a farsi scopare in macchina.
> Io non credo ci sia solo il fattore "trovar di meglio", c'è proprio un meccanismo tra loro due. Una sorta di coppia senza nominare la coppia. Lei che risponde come una donna non dico innamorata, ma sicuramente coinvolta, disponibile, attaccata a ciò che lui genera. E lui che si riempie di questa sensazione di potere. Ma è un potere concesso, e mi chiedo se in fondo @ladyred se ne renda conto.
> ...


Certamente.
Poi le definizioni di narcisismo adesso si sprecano, come un tempo quelli di vanitoso, come se agli altri non facesse piacere essere apprezzati e desiderati. A una definizione morale, si è andata a sostituire una psicologica e patologica. Ma nella definizione psicologica permane il sapore morale, il narcisista è il “cattivo”. Ma le relazioni nascono da incastri. 
Il “narcista“ di questa storia tutti noi diciamo che lo manderemo a stendere. Ma se in quasi tutte le relazioni prima o poi spunta il narcisismo e se il narcisista non siamo noi (noi siamo i bravi, il narcisista è il cattivo) lo deve essere per forza l’altro.
Ma non funziona così, infatti qui, anche se può sembrare paradossale, i narcisisti sono due. Perché si crei l’incastro, come dici giustamente Marjanna, ci vogliono meccanismi che funzionano.
Solo che il narcisismo di LadyRed si nutre del fatto di essere comunque la prescelta (ricordate la proposta del sesso a tre? Il discrimine era quello di conservare un ruolo) e deve inevitabilmente considerare lui speciale, per essere la prescelta di quello speciale e diventare per ciò stesso speciale.
Infatti lei arriva qui a disagio non perché lui la tratta così, ma quando non riesce a essere trattata così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Più che seccatura la risposta riporta @ladyred ad oggetto sessuale. E lei gli va dietro.
> In una battuta cancellata la madre, la visita a cui deve portarla, gli eventuali impegni che è normale una persona single possa prendere, e si riparte a parlare di sesso, di "ti pare che non avrei voglia".
> Io non so fino a che punto lui ci giochi con lei, se abbia mollato pensando che magari @ladyred sarebbe disposta ad arrivare mandare a fanculo sua madre per correre a farsi scopare in macchina.
> Io non credo ci sia solo il fattore "trovar di meglio", c'è proprio un meccanismo tra loro due. Una sorta di coppia senza nominare la coppia. Lei che risponde come una donna non dico innamorata, ma sicuramente coinvolta, disponibile, attaccata a ciò che lui genera. E lui che si riempie di questa sensazione di potere. Ma è un potere concesso, e mi chiedo se in fondo @ladyred se ne renda conto.
> ...


Non credo sia complesso, tutt'altro. 
È complesso perché la vediamo dal punto di ladyred. 
Se tu vedessi unì che si reca ad un appuntamento in macchina scopa e se ne va. Cosa diresti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa ci potrebbe essere di meglio per uno che si crede il dono di Allah alla fregna di una bella ragazza disposta a tutto per compiacerlo?


Guarda che è lei che glielo fa credere.
Non so


perplesso ha detto:


> cosa ci potrebbe essere di meglio per uno che si crede il dono di Allah alla fregna di una bella ragazza disposta a tutto per compiacerlo?


È lei che gli fa credere di essere un dono di Allah. 
Secondo me..... Molte lo mandano a cagare altroi che dono


----------



## Marjanna (16 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non credo sia complesso, tutt'altro.
> È complesso perché la vediamo dal punto di ladyred.
> Se tu vedessi unì che si reca ad un appuntamento in macchina scopa e se ne va. Cosa diresti?


Ma vedi, forse ognuno di noi ha dei punti di osservazione diversi, a me non viene tanto da fermarmi alla scopata in macchina. Se a loro due piace scopare per me il messaggio freddo per programmare l'incontro/scopata può pure starci, è quello che c'è intorno. 
Nella comunicazione di @ladyred, in cui dice che non può perchè deve accompagnare la madre a fare una visita, passa delle informazioni, attraverso quelle parole ha comunicato qualcosa di lei, della sua famiglia (la madre probabilmente non sta bene, lei ha preso un impegno che non può/non vuole disdire).
Lui tira su un muro, tronca la sua comunicazione e ciò che esprime di lei come persona, e la riporta al sesso, rispondendole "ok buona scopata a presto". 
@ladyred nella risposta conferma la sua disponibilità, dopo aver svolto quel che si è prefitta di fare (accompagnare la madre alla visita) e lui non risponde più. 
A me pare che ci siano meccanismi ben strani tra di loro, non è solo il trattarla da puttana.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma vedi, forse ognuno di noi ha dei punti di osservazione diversi, a me non viene tanto da fermarmi alla scopata in macchina. Se a loro due piace scopare per me il messaggio freddo per programmare l'incontro/scopata può pure starci, è quello che c'è intorno.
> Nella comunicazione di @ladyred, in cui dice che non può perchè deve accompagnare la madre a fare una visita, passa delle informazioni, attraverso quelle parole ha comunicato qualcosa di lei, della sua famiglia (la madre probabilmente non sta bene, lei ha preso un impegno che non può/non vuole disdire).
> Lui tira su un muro, tronca la sua comunicazione e ciò che esprime di lei come persona, e la riporta al sesso, rispondendole "ok buona scopata a presto".
> @ladyred nella risposta conferma la sua disponibilità, dopo aver svolto quel che si è prefitta di fare (accompagnare la madre alla visita) e lui non risponde più.
> A me pare che ci siano meccanismi ben strani tra di loro, non è solo il trattarla da puttana.


Ma è un meccanismo semplice della prestazione, a lui non interessa della vita privata di ladyred, a lui interessa scopare. Non può scopare non gli interessano le chiacchiere. 
Come prendere un appuntamento dal dentista, mica ti dilunghi se ti dice che non ha posto e ti richiamerà. 
L'unico vero problema è la mancanza di rispetto che ha nei confronti di ladyred. 
Lui la vuole disponibile per le sue necessità ma un minimo di considerazione la dovrebbe avere. Nulla gli è dovuto. 
@ladyred  sono passati 3 giorni, gli hai scritto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente.
> Poi le definizioni di narcisismo adesso si sprecano, come un tempo quelli di vanitoso, come se agli altri non facesse piacere essere apprezzati e desiderati. A una definizione morale, si è andata a sostituire una psicologica e patologica. Ma nella definizione psicologica permane il sapore morale, il narcisista è il “cattivo”. Ma le relazioni nascono da incastri.
> Il “narcista“ di questa storia tutti noi diciamo che lo manderemo a stendere. Ma se in quasi tutte le relazioni prima o poi spunta il narcisismo e se il narcisista non siamo noi (noi siamo i bravi, il narcisista è il cattivo) lo deve essere per forza l’altro.
> Ma non funziona così, infatti qui, anche se può sembrare paradossale, i narcisisti sono due. Perché si crei l’incastro, come dici giustamente Marjanna, ci vogliono meccanismi che funzionano.
> ...


Mica troppo prescelta, a me pare che la contatta a giochi fatti, quando mancava un terzo disponibile. 
Se non ricordo male, lei è narcisista per la sua bellezza e la sua porcaggine. 

Il punto che lei si aspetta di essere venerata per le prestazioni, cosa che lui fa durante. Ma non in altri frangenti


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mica troppo prescelta, a me pare che la contatta a giochi fatti, quando mancava un terzo disponibile.
> Se non ricordo male, lei è narcisista per la sua bellezza e la sua porcaggine.
> 
> Il punto che lei si aspetta di essere venerata per le prestazioni, cosa che lui fa durante. Ma non in altri frangenti


Mica io penso che lui sia speciale e lei prescelta. Ho descritto ciò che “interpretano” nella loro relazione. 
Poi pure l’uomo più affascinante del mondo (mettetetici chi vi è venuto in mente) è solo un uomo si metterà con chi si incastra, non con una prescelta per qualità inarrivabili.


----------



## ladyred (17 Aprile 2021)

Allora alla fine alla sera di quel giorno mi ha scritto lui dicendo che andava bene vederci nel week end.
comunque vi aggiungo altre cose che so, fino a fine anno andava per lavoro all’estero e la si scopava una... a volte appena tornava dall’aeroporto passava comunque da me. A gennaio questa tizia lo tagga in una foto insieme su Facebook e lui da quello che ho visto l’ha cancellata subito e da lì non si sono più seguiti e lei scomparsa dai like etc del profilo di lui.

ma arriva la seconda parte, nel frattempo che questa non c’è più trova una 55enne single del suo paese... passa un periodo di problemi tra cui rimane senza auto e questa tizia gli presta la sua auto che lui usa per scopare con me.
come faccio a sapere che era di lei L auto??? Perché tutte quelle volte che veniva da me o scopavamo su quell’auto riceveva chiamate da questa e io vedevo il nome sul display.
Bene, vedo che su fb dopo qualche mese questa tizia mette “ in una relazione “ ovviamente solo lei lo mette. Lui continua a vedere me.
Ora ci siamo visti per far sesso, e dopo da quello che ho intuito va a casa di lei che prepara la cena, ma domani vuole rivedere me.
allora perché questa tizia non capisce che lui usava la sua auto per scopare con me, o che lo ha fatto 5 minuti prima di mangiare la sua cena?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Allora alla fine alla sera di quel giorno mi ha scritto lui dicendo che andava bene vederci nel week end.
> comunque vi aggiungo altre cose che so, fino a fine anno andava per lavoro all’estero e la si scopava una... a volte appena tornava dall’aeroporto passava comunque da me. A gennaio questa tizia lo tagga in una foto insieme su Facebook e lui da quello che ho visto l’ha cancellata subito e da lì non si sono più seguiti e lei scomparsa dai like etc del profilo di lui.
> 
> ma arriva la seconda parte, nel frattempo che questa non c’è più trova una 55enne single del suo paese... passa un periodo di problemi tra cui rimane senza auto e questa tizia gli presta la sua auto che lui usa per scopare con me.
> ...


Perché come te avrà piacere che lui se la scopa quando lui ha voglia
Non metterti in una posizione di privilegiata perché è evidente che non lo sei
Magari lei sa che lui di scopa anche te e le va bene così


----------



## ladyred (17 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché come te avrà piacere che lui se la scopa quando lui ha voglia
> Non metterti in una posizione di privilegiata perché è evidente che non lo sei
> Magari lei sa che lui di scopa anche te e le va bene così


no però magari a 55 anni pensi le cose in maniera diversa, e mi fa strano che una che mette “in una relazione “ su Facebook poi sia felice  che lui usi la sua auto per far sesso con altre.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> no però magari a 55 anni pensi le cose in maniera diversa, e mi fa strano che una che mette “in una relazione “ su Facebook poi sia felice  che lui usi la sua auto per far sesso con altre.


Potrebbe essere un gioco tra di loro e tu il loro gioco


----------



## ladyred (17 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un gioco tra di loro e tu il loro gioco


mah non penso... fosse una come quella del sesso a 3 poteva anche essere però questa signora è la classica donna di casa, almeno quello che si vede dai profili


----------



## Vera (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Allora alla fine alla sera di quel giorno mi ha scritto lui dicendo che andava bene vederci nel week end.
> comunque vi aggiungo altre cose che so, fino a fine anno andava per lavoro all’estero e la si scopava una... a volte appena tornava dall’aeroporto passava comunque da me. A gennaio questa tizia lo tagga in una foto insieme su Facebook e lui da quello che ho visto l’ha cancellata subito e da lì non si sono più seguiti e lei scomparsa dai like etc del profilo di lui.
> 
> ma arriva la seconda parte, nel frattempo che questa non c’è più trova una 55enne single del suo paese... passa un periodo di problemi tra cui rimane senza auto e questa tizia gli presta la sua auto che lui usa per scopare con me.
> ...


Certo che sei strana forte. Ti chiedi come mai lei non capisca quando tu invece sei sveglia come un grillo.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> mah non penso... fosse una come quella del sesso a 3 poteva anche essere però questa signora è la classica donna di casa, almeno quello che si vede dai profili


Ecco appunto fidati dei profili 
tu non hai ancora capito che sei una delle tante, forse la più disponibile ma una delle tante


----------



## Marjanna (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Allora alla fine alla sera di quel giorno mi ha scritto lui dicendo che andava bene vederci nel week end.
> comunque vi aggiungo altre cose che so, fino a fine anno andava per lavoro all’estero e la si scopava una... a volte appena tornava dall’aeroporto passava comunque da me. A gennaio questa tizia lo tagga in una foto insieme su Facebook e lui da quello che ho visto l’ha cancellata subito e da lì non si sono più seguiti e lei scomparsa dai like etc del profilo di lui.
> 
> ma arriva la seconda parte, nel frattempo che questa non c’è più trova una 55enne single del suo paese... passa un periodo di problemi tra cui rimane senza auto e questa tizia gli presta la sua auto che lui usa per scopare con me.
> ...


Ma te hai capito che siete tutte tizie? Non è che te sei la fidanzata.
Anche tu ti eri resa disponibile con lui quando non lavorava. Come si rapporta alle altre dovrebbe darti un parametro di fin dove può spingersi.


----------



## ladyred (17 Aprile 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma te hai capito che siete tutte tizie? Non è che te sei la fidanzata.
> Anche tu ti eri resa disponibile con lui quando non lavorava. Come si rapporta alle altre dovrebbe darti un parametro di fin dove può spingersi.


Ma io non mi voglio credere migliore, siamo tutte sceme... io lo so di queste anche se lui non me le nomina mai in modo esplicito.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma io non mi voglio credere migliore, siamo tutte sceme... io lo so di queste anche se lui non me le nomina mai in modo esplicito.


Pensa che invece magari a loro parla di te
A te piace essere considerata o sentirti una scema?


----------



## ladyred (17 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che invece magari a loro parla di te
> A te piace essere considerata o sentirti una scema?


ma anche no! Comunque se va con quella non mi da fastidio... la considerazione bassa l ha per tutte


----------



## Martes (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma anche no! Comunque se va con quella non mi da fastidio... la considerazione bassa l ha per tutte


Mal comune mezzo gaudio?


----------



## ladyred (17 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Mal comune mezzo gaudio?


l’auto non era la mia


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma anche no! Comunque se va con quella non mi da fastidio... la considerazione bassa l ha per tutte


E tu vai a letto con uno che ha una bassa considerazione di te 
Complimenti 
Devi avere un’autostima inesistente


----------



## Martes (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> l’auto non era la mia


Una persona che risponde così è narcisista?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> l’auto non era la mia


In effetti è vero. Il problema è l’auto non come ti tratta


----------



## ladyred (17 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E tu vai a letto con uno che ha una bassa considerazione di te
> Complimenti
> Devi avere un’autostima inesistente


mi piace fisicamente e quando parliamo


----------



## ladyred (17 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In effetti è vero. Il problema è l’auto non come ti tratta


Mi tratta di merda ma nonostante questo mi considero in posizione migliore alle altre. Sarà un problema sicuramente anche questo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi tratta di merda ma nonostante questo mi considero in posizione migliore alle altre. Sarà un problema sicuramente anche questo


Sicuramente


----------



## Ulisse (17 Aprile 2021)

Vado contro corrente. Sicuro di essere in forte disaccordo con molti. Ma voglio provocare 

Onestamente state leggermente massacrando @ladyred.
Ci sono rapporti equilibrati, rapporti leggermente sbilanciati ed altri in cui uno dei due è sotto di molto.
Nessuno di questi è migliore degli altri o umiliante per un elemento della coppia quando vi è la piena consapevolezza dei ruoli, assenza di costrizioni e reciproco piacere.

Ci sono persone che addirittura amano forti squilibri nella coppia come i rapporti sadomaso, coppie padrone/schiavo.

@ladyred è un ulteriore espressione di questo vasto e variegato insieme.
Le piace.
Non mi sembra per niente stupida, anzi, è cosciente del suo ruolo e di come lui la colloca nella propria scala dei valori e degli affetti.
Ci sta sotto, e perdonami @ladyred , anche di brutto ma ha il suo giovamento.

Si cerca di farle aprire gli occhi quando li tiene ben aperti.
Le sta bene così. Che si goda la cosa finchè dura e finchè le starà bene.
Se domani dovesse decidere di troncare nn sara per presa coscienza ma per cambio di gusti.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Vado contro corrente. Sicuro di essere in forte disaccordo con molti. Ma voglio provocare
> 
> Onestamente state leggermente massacrando @ladyred.
> Ci sono rapporti equilibrati, rapporti leggermente sbilanciati ed altri in cui uno dei due è sotto di molto.
> ...


Se la vedessimo serena nessuno avrebbe obiezioni 
A te sembra una serena?
Padrone/schiava è un rapporto in cui entrambi desiderano quel ruolo


----------



## Ulisse (17 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se la vedessimo serena nessuno avrebbe obiezioni
> A te sembra una serena?
> Padrone/schiava è un rapporto in cui entrambi desiderano quel ruolo


ma l'essere ansiosa, farsi qualche domanda in più è parte integrante del pacchetto.
Stare sotto significa anche questo.
Non credo che, nei confini della relazione eh,  tale ruolo si sposi bene con un essere forte, risoluto ed ebro di sicurezze. Lo vedo, quantomeno, stridere abbastanza.
il sottone teme costantemente di perdere l'altro, subisce i silenzi,...

Forse, e dico forse, dall'esterno, con gli occhi di chi non accetterebbe questo tipo relazione, può sembrare un'assenza di serenità quando invece è un vero e proprio equilibrio.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma l'essere ansiosa, farsi qualche domanda in più è parte integrante del pacchetto.
> Stare sotto significa anche questo.
> Non credo che, nei confini della relazione eh,  tale ruolo si sposi bene con un essere forte, risoluto ed ebro di sicurezze. Lo vedo, quantomeno, stridere abbastanza.
> il sottone teme costantemente di perdere l'altro, subisce i silenzi,...
> ...


E io che ho detto?
Probabilmente anche noi facciamo parte del tutto, facendo da pubblico.


----------



## Ulisse (17 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?


sorry. Non era mia intenzione essere ripetitivo ma nn ho letto tutti gli interventi.
in certi momenti scoppiettano decine di risposte come i popcorn nell'olio bollente
E' una faticaccia tenere il passo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente anche noi facciamo parte del tutto, facendo da pubblico.


esattamente. Questo intendevo pure io.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma io *non mi voglio credere migliore, siamo tutte sceme*... io lo so di queste anche se lui non me le nomina mai in modo esplicito.





ladyred ha detto:


> Mi tratta di merda ma nonostante questo *mi considero in posizione migliore alle altre*. Sarà un problema sicuramente anche questo


----------



## alberto15 (18 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma io non mi voglio credere migliore, siamo tutte sceme... io lo so di queste anche se lui non me le nomina mai in modo esplicito.


Ma chi e'? John il Rosso di The Mentalist? Per mettervi sotto psicologicamente cosi' tanto?  Cosa ha lui di insostituibile ?


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma chi e'? John il Rosso di The Mentalist? Per mettervi sotto psicologicamente cosi' tanto?  Cosa ha lui di insostituibile ?


30 cm di carne dura


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> 30 cm di carne dura


Sei lievemente fallocratico.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> 30 cm di carne dura


Praticamente un salame


----------



## Lara3 (18 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> 30 cm di carne dura


Si, ma 30 x 2 !
I piedi sono 2.
Parlavi dei piedi, vero?


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei lievemente fallocratico.


lo so



Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma 30 x 2 !
> I piedi sono 2.
> Parlavi dei piedi, vero?


no


----------



## Lara3 (18 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so
> 
> 
> no


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


>


dai anche due per 15 va bene alla bisogna


----------



## Ulisse (18 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> 30 cm di carne dura


stai sconfinando nell'altra discussione.
Quella del cibo da asporto.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> stai sconfinando nell'altra discussione.
> Quella del cibo da asporto.


Asportiamoglielo !


----------



## ladyred (19 Aprile 2021)

Non lo so ma io non mi permetterei mai di scrivere in una relazione come quella


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non lo so ma io non mi permetterei mai di scrivere in una relazione come quella


Non ho capito


----------



## ladyred (19 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Che quella signora ci crede secondo me


----------



## perplesso (19 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Che quella signora ci crede secondo me


tu no eh


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Che quella signora ci crede secondo me


Potrebbe anche essere vero, è del suo paese hai detto.
Magari con quella signora si mette comodo in una relazione stabile. 
Con te se la spassa quando può


----------



## ladyred (19 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu no eh


Un po’ meno


----------



## ladyred (19 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere vero, è del suo paese hai detto.
> Magari con quella signora si mette comodo in una relazione stabile.
> Con te se la spassa quando può


Mah non saprei perché comunque tiene contatti con altre sicuramente e quella straniera lo vuole ancora


----------



## perplesso (19 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Un po’ meno


sei credibile come una banconota da 17 euro


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mah non saprei perché comunque tiene contatti con altre sicuramente e quella straniera lo vuole ancora


L'età avanza e le necessità cambiano. 
Una tantum il giro in giostra ci sta a seconda di quello che gli manca sceglierà. La straniera piuttosto che te, sono attimi. 
Se la 55enne sa dargli una quotidianità soddisfacente, saprà giocare bene le sue carte il tuo lui.


----------



## ladyred (19 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'età avanza e le necessità cambiano.
> Una tantum il giro in giostra ci sta a seconda di quello che gli manca sceglierà. La straniera piuttosto che te, sono attimi.
> Se la 55enne sa dargli una quotidianità soddisfacente, saprà giocare bene le sue carte il tuo lui.


si ma non è tipo da stare in casa in ciabatte con lasignora


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> si ma non è tipo da stare in casa in ciabatte con lasignora


Quando non avrà voglia verrà da te che sei lì ad aspettarlo 
Son soddisfazioni


----------



## Vera (19 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> si ma non è tipo da stare in casa in ciabatte con lasignora


Perché le 55enni le immagini tutte in ciabatte, in poltrona a fare la maglia?


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> si ma non è tipo da stare in casa in ciabatte con lasignora


Ma te non devi guardare le altre, sai che ci sono. Al momento diresti che sei felice di questa relazione?
Tu sei giovane, e io certo son l'ultima qui a poter far la morale su scelte di vita che esulano dal classico, e neppure mi interessa. Ma quello che stai vivendo è nel tuo percorso di vita, ora. Non se lui forse chissà deciderà, ma ora.
Se a te piace quello che sei, anche quando dici "ci sono rimasta male" o ti abbatti (almeno pare), va bene. Ma devi essere tu a dirlo a te stessa.
La signora 55enne starà a casa in pantofole, mentre tu ti fai scopare nella sua macchina. Ti va bene questo? 
Lascia perdere che secondo te dovrebbe capire che scopa te nella sua macchina, lascia perdere lui e i suoi molteplici contatti femminili, guarda te. Tu sei importante, non il resto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> si ma non è tipo da stare in casa in ciabatte con lasignora


Perché tu sei convinta che stanno in ciabatte a guardare la tv. 
Sono considerazioni che trai per sentirti meglio,  sai perfettamente che la realtà è ben diversa. 
Tu sai dare solo sesso. L'altra oltre a quello  gli dà altro. 
In caso contrario starebbe con te


----------



## ladyred (20 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché tu sei convinta che stanno in ciabatte a guardare la tv.
> Sono considerazioni che trai per sentirti meglio,  sai perfettamente che la realtà è ben diversa.
> Tu sai dare solo sesso. L'altra oltre a quello  gli dà altro.
> In caso contrario starebbe con te


e’ solo per comodità secondo me invece. Perché la conosce da anni ma solo ora che non può viaggiare L ha bloccata


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> e’ solo per comodità secondo me invece. Perché la conosce da anni ma solo ora che non può viaggiare L ha bloccata


Tu vedi cose che ti fanno comodo. 
Anche tu sei stata scelta per comodità?


----------



## spleen (20 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> e’ solo per comodità secondo me invece. Perché la conosce da anni ma solo ora che non può viaggiare L ha bloccata


Il tuo problema non è cosa pensa lui di te o cosa pensa della signora, o cosa pensa di se stesso.
Il tuo problema è cosa pensi tu di te stessa, se la tua autostima ha bisogno delle attenzioni di un coglione (perchè è di questo che si tratta) il problema lo hai con te, non con lui.

Ma che te lo diciamo a fare, tu hai deciso già da un pezzo; come un kamikaze ti sei votata a soddisfare quel poco di ego che ti è rimasto, barattandolo con le briciole di quello che ti concede.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> e’ solo per comodità secondo me invece. Perché la conosce da anni ma solo ora che non può viaggiare L ha bloccata


Non è che considerare un’altra più sfigata rende te non sfigata eh.
Una mia amica, molti anni fa, si domandava perché il figlio che conviveva con una cara ragazza non la sposasse. Il figlio diceva che non credeva al matrimonio, voleva essere libero e men che meno voleva figli.
Poi ha conosciuto un’altra. Ha mollato la cara ragazza (che poi ho visto al funerale del nonno di lui che lo guardava con amore) si è sposato e ha fatto due figli.
La realtà è che non gli piaci abbastanza, non dico da sposarti o da convivere, ma nemmeno da considerarti più di uno sfogo sessual nei ritagli di tempo. Preferisce perfino la “vecchia”.
Vedi tu...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che considerare un’altra più sfigata rende te non sfigata eh.
> Una mia amica, molti anni fa, si domandava perché il figlio che conviveva con una cara ragazza non la sposasse. Il figlio diceva che non credeva al matrimonio, voleva essere libero e men che meno voleva figli.
> Poi ha conosciuto un’altra. Ha mollato la cara ragazza (che poi ho visto al funerale del nonno di lui che lo guardava con amore) si è sposato e ha fatto due figli.
> La realtà è che non gli piaci abbastanza, non dico da sposarti o da convivere, ma nemmeno da considerarti più di uno sfogo sessual nei ritagli di tempo. Preferisce perfino la “vecchia”.
> Vedi tu...


Esatto preferisce sempre  qualcun'altra a ladyred.


----------



## ladyred (20 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esatto preferisce sempre  qualcun'altra a ladyred.


ma mai abbastanza per non scappare da me


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma mai abbastanza per non scappare da me


A scopare 
E non deve manco pagare


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma mai abbastanza per non scappare da me


Ma lui non c'è sempre per te.
Quindi non può scappare,
Semmai ogni tanto si fa vivo. 
Hai presente quei conoscenti, che si spacciano per amici, che ti cercano quando non hanno di meglio da fare? Ecco lui è così


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A scopare
> E non deve manco pagare


Per ladyred è un privilegio essere cercata per scopare, perché si reputa il top del sesso. 
Il punto che ha valore solo su quello. 
Se si ha bisogno di altro lei è esclusa


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per ladyred è un privilegio essere cercata per scopare, perché si reputa il top del sesso.
> Il punto che ha valore solo su quello.
> Se si ha bisogno di altro lei è esclusa


Non è il top. È gratis.
E non si parla di soldi, ma di ben altro


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è il top. È gratis.
> E non si parla di soldi, ma di ben altro


Ma lei, crede sia un privilegio e non vede la gratuita. 
Lei è focalizzata sulla performance


----------



## Martes (21 Aprile 2021)

Per motivi di lavoro sono venuta recentemente in contatto con questa situazione: madre cinquantenne, figlia ventenne, convivente della madre 35enne che se la fa con entrambe. 
Ma quella gelosa e che si rode fino a stare male è la figlia, consapevole di essere uno svago.
Contesto non paragonabile ovviamente, però mi è venuto in mente, ecco


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Per motivi di lavoro sono venuta recentemente in contatto con questa situazione: madre cinquantenne, figlia ventenne, convivente della madre 35enne che se la fa con entrambe.
> Ma quella gelosa e che si rode fino a stare male è la figlia, consapevole di essere uno svago.
> Contesto non paragonabile ovviamente, però mi è venuto in mente, ecco


Diciamo che è una situazione oltre la mia immaginazione...
Non voglio fare la bigotta...
Ma certe cose non si possono sentire...
E di situazioni limite ne conosco...ma così 
Da ragazza avevo un amico che si vantava di trombarsi madre e figlia... sarà lui


----------



## Ulisse (21 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Da ragazza avevo un amico che si vantava di trombarsi madre e figlia...


spezzo una lancia in suo favore.
Stessa casa, stanze vicine, il buio, mettiamo anche una forte somiglianza madre-figlia.
beh, l'errore è dietro l'angolo, ci può stare. 

L'importante, credo, sia non sbagliarsi con il padre....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> spezzo una lancia in suo favore.
> Stessa casa, stanze vicine, il buio, mettiamo anche una forte somiglianza madre-figlia.
> beh, l'errore è dietro l'angolo, ci può stare.
> 
> L'importante, credo, sia non sbagliarsi con il padre....


E va beh... resterebbe tutto in famiglia


----------



## Ulisse (21 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E va beh... resterebbe tutto in famiglia


Questo succede quando tua mamma ti dice: vai e fatti una famiglia!
E tu fraintendi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Questo succede quando tua mamma ti dice: vai e fatti una famiglia!
> E tu fraintendi.


I casi psichiatrici sono vari.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sufficiente che una persona piaccia e quindi non è usata?
> Ma io ho seri dubbi.
> A lei piace e lui la usa perché non trova di meglio.
> La risposta indica una seccatura da parte di lui.come ti sei permessa di dirmi di no perché devi accompagnare tua madre.
> Il disprezzo è una stizza e intenzione a pungere. La trattata per quello che appare ai suoi occhi (di lui).


E' l'esempio lampante di quando non si vede una persona perché la si dà per scontata.
C'è, la scopi quando vuoi e a lei piace sempre farlo, non ti chiede niente.
Perché uno dovrebbe sbattersi per dare di più quando ha già quello che vuole?


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> spezzo una lancia in suo favore.
> Stessa casa, stanze vicine, il buio, mettiamo anche una forte somiglianza madre-figlia.
> beh, l'errore è dietro l'angolo, ci può stare.
> 
> L'importante, credo, sia non sbagliarsi con il padre....


Clamorosamente da stronzi.
Ma mica solo per lui.
Famiglia con risvolti psichiatrici.


----------



## ladyred (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Clamorosamente da stronzi.
> Ma mica solo per lui.
> Famiglia con risvolti psichiatrici.


un mio amico alle superiori si è fatto la madre del suo amico in casa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> un mio amico alle superiori si è fatto la madre del suo amico in casa


E anche il mio amico teoricamente diceva che si faceva la madre della sua ragazza...ed eravamo tipo in terza superiore 
Ma questo aveva detto che aveva trombato pure me...e non avendomi trombato...dubito che si trombasse la madre della morosina
Ho dei dubbi anche che abbia trombato qualcuno in quel periodo 
Ma si sa i maschietti ne sparano quando si parla di certe cose...infatti bisognerebbe chiedere conferma alle dirette interessate


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> un mio amico alle superiori si è fatto la madre del suo amico in casa


Sono cose che se si scoprono portano casini tremendi, ma ancora peggio se accade tra madre e figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E anche il mio amico teoricamente diceva che si faceva la madre della sua ragazza...ed eravamo tipo in terza superiore
> Ma questo aveva detto che aveva trombato pure me...e non avendomi trombato...dubito che si trombasse la madre della morosina
> Ho dei dubbi anche che abbia trombato qualcuno in quel periodo
> Ma si sa i maschietti ne sparano quando si parla di certe cose...infatti bisognerebbe chiedere conferma alle dirette interessate


Non è solo sparare balle. 
Il tipo di balle rivela fantasie.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è solo sparare balle.
> Il tipo di balle rivela fantasie.


No... è solo che voleva apparire figo...e vantarsi di avere esperienza...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No... è solo che voleva apparire figo...e vantarsi di avere esperienza...


Perché riteneva che fosse una cosa che gli avrebbe creato una fama.
È come quello che si vanta di aver messo al suo posto il cameriere.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No... è solo che voleva apparire figo...e vantarsi di avere esperienza...


A quell'età è frequente.
Io ero sincero, generalmente.
Sapevo quando alcuni miei amici sparavano cazzate incredibili, e mi stava un po' sulle balle.
Poi ho imparato che su certi argomenti forse è meglio.
Non ci riesco ancora, ma ci sto provando.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A quell'età è frequente.
> Io ero sincero, generalmente.
> Sapevo quando alcuni miei amici sparavano cazzate incredibili, e mi stava un po' sulle balle.
> Poi ho imparato che su certi argomenti forse è meglio.
> Non ci riesco ancora, ma ci sto provando.


Ma anche no


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche no


Nel mucchio, sono convinto che la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non meriti la sincerità.
Da come apprezzano e non comprendono chi gli racconta palle, direi che va mediamente così.
Quindi, perché dovrei espormi io più di altri?
No, non è produttivo. In generale lo consiglio solo con gli amici di comprovata fiducia.
E al limite qui.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mucchio, sono convinto che la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non meriti la sincerità.
> Da come apprezzano chi gli racconta palle, direi che va così.
> Quindi, perché dovrei espormi io più di altri?
> No, non è produttivo.


Dipende cosa intendi per produttivo 
Io penso che al momento o sto sola o in qualunque relazione di qualunque tipo voglio stare con persone  a cui posso dire serenamente tutto.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per produttivo
> Io penso che al momento o sto sola o in qualunque relazione di qualunque tipo voglio stare con persone  a cui posso dire serenamente tutto.


Non parlo di relazioni sentimentali, ma di relazioni tout court, di qualsiasi genere.
Dall'ambito lavorativo alle conoscenze occasionali etc.
Situazioni nelle quali necessariamente non sempre selezioni le persone con cui ci trovi.
Dopodiché anch'io preferisco non perdere tempo con persone che non mi danno niente e da cui non avrò mai niente, per cui mi mostro tranquillamente per quello che sono quando mi trovo in ambiti non obbligati.
Se piaccio, bene. Se non piaccio, amen.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non parlo di relazioni sentimentali, ma di relazioni tout court, di qualsiasi genere.
> Dall'ambito lavorativo alle conoscenze occasionali etc.
> Situazioni nelle quali necessariamente non sempre selezioni le persone con cui ci trovi.
> Dopodiché anch'io preferisco non perdere tempo con persone che non mi danno niente e da cui non avrò mai niente, per cui mi mostro tranquillamente per quello che sono quando mi trovo in ambiti non obbligati.
> Se piaccio, bene. Se non piaccio, amen.


Ma non è che con i colleghi e o con conoscenze occasionali si raccontano i fatti propri.
Comunque si millanta sempre coerentemente alla propria scala di valori.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che con i colleghi e o con conoscenze occasionali si raccontano i fatti propri.
> Comunque si millanta sempre coerentemente alla propria scala di valori.


Portando a spasso il cane c'è chi ti racconta niente e chi tutto.
In 5 minuti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Portando a spasso il cane c'è chi ti racconta niente e chi tutto.
> In 5 minuti.


Appunto. Ma pure al supermercato. Dipende dalla persona.
Ma non è che chi racconta di sé a degli sconosciuti ha aspettative di comprensione. Magari ha solo il bisogno di ascoltarsi.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Ma pure al supermercato. Dipende dalla persona.
> Ma non è che chi racconta di sé a degli sconosciuti ha aspettative di comprensione. Magari ha solo il bisogno di ascoltarsi.


O di comunicare.
C'è tanta solitudine nel disperato bisogno di raccontare di sé.
Avere qualcuno che ti ascolta e ti comprende, o che ti accetta, è molto molto importante. 
Avere qualcuno che ti critica, ti deride, non ha un minimo di empatia o ti compatisce tutti i giorni, è esattamente l'opposto.
L'empatia è il legante di qualsiasi rapporto.
E una grande medicina per chiunque.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A quell'età è frequente.
> Io ero sincero, generalmente.
> Sapevo quando alcuni miei amici sparavano cazzate incredibili, e mi stava un po' sulle balle.
> Poi ho imparato che su certi argomenti forse è meglio.
> Non ci riesco ancora, ma ci sto provando.


Io purtroppo sono sincera fin troppo...
Dovrei imparare ad esserlo di meno...
E diretta...dovrei imparare a essere una gatta morta...vivrei sicuramente meglio


----------



## ladyred (23 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io purtroppo sono sincera fin troppo...
> Dovrei imparare ad esserlo di meno...
> E diretta...dovrei imparare a essere una gatta morta...vivrei sicuramente meglio


no ma lui è vero perché ha fatto anche il vide e me lo fece vedere. Diciamo che è un tipo particolare che non si limita a nulla


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> no ma lui è vero perché ha fatto anche il vide e me lo fece vedere. Diciamo che è un tipo particolare che non si limita a nulla


Azzzzzz ....certe cose preferisco non vederle


----------



## ologramma (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Portando a spasso il cane c'è chi ti racconta niente e chi tutto.
> In 5 minuti.


mica serve solo nel potare a spasso il cane per farsi raccontare tutto ' A me capita  spesso che le donne si confidano ricorda se una gli racconta qualcosa le donne che volgiomno parlare si aprrono e dicono tutto , ma se trovi quelle acide  conviene ignorarle  tanto  chi se le fila


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E' l'esempio lampante di quando non si vede una persona perché la si dà per scontata.
> C'è, la scopi quando vuoi e a lei piace sempre farlo, non ti chiede niente.
> Perché uno dovrebbe sbattersi per dare di più quando ha già quello che vuole?


La si da per scontata perché dall'altra parte forse, si trasmette solo una cosa.


----------



## ologramma (24 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La si da per scontata perché dall'altra parte forse, si trasmette solo una cosa.


vero  ma mi spieghi come ogni giorno dobbiamo relazionarsi con i nostri cari? La vita è lunga quindi  possiamo dire  che in famiglia si è scontati l'uno per l'altro? Se ci sono problemi conviene parlare  e se la cosa non si risolve allora si che so cazzi amari.
Buon giorno bimba


----------



## Lara3 (24 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No... è solo che voleva apparire figo...e vantarsi di avere esperienza...


Ma si, solo un po’ di marketing di se stesso


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La si da per scontata perché dall'altra parte forse, si trasmette solo una cosa.


Io penso - partendo dalla domanda di ladyred (lui è narcisista?) e da una tua osservazione sul fatto che cambiando il proprio comportamento lui cambi a propria volta (l'ho letta tempo fa e mi è rimasta impressa  ) - che non bisogni ragionarla sempre in funzione di un (improbabile) cambiamento altrui. Uno è un pò come è. Sto tizio ha più di 40 anni, e si comporta come si comporta. Via una l'altra, son tutte uguali 
Poi ci sarà quella giovane disponibile alla sveltina quando lo dice lui, quella coetanea che magari richiede più impegno, quella da "parcheggiare" in attesa di tempi di carestia, eccetera eccetera eccetera. Non credo che effettivamente lui possa "mascherare" più di tanto ciò che è. Trova semplicemente donne a cui sta bene anche così. Narcisista? Sicuramente è uno che si fa i cazzi suoi. Dopo di che, trova ladyred disponibile a concedergli lo spazio che lui si piglia, e tutto viene facile. Chiamalo scemo: ha a disposizione una pronta a soddisfare tutte le sue richieste, a cui "rimproverare" il fatto che un orario non stia bene, che deve starsene al posto suo finché lui non la cerca. Tutto questo a fronte di cosa? Di un bel niente. A lei sta bene così  , inutile lamentarsi se lui ti vede come il pompino in macchina piiuttosto come quella che gli dà il culo o alla richiesta di fare sesso con un'altra donna (idea che a lei non piace) sta anche a pensarci su,... perché la vita è fatta di "compromessi", di venire incontro all'altro. E' questo di cui ladyred non si rende conto. Lui è un gran furbo, non ha nemmeno bisogno di nascondere a lei che è la scopata delle ore X il tal giorno, da incastrare nell'agenda delle scopate della settimana. E l'indignazione di lui a lei che non può non è altro che l'ennesima balla che le racconta. Non ce la aveva nemmeno per le balle di essere arrabbiato, secondo me. E' bastato paventare che avrebbe potuto scoparsi un'altra in lista perché lei si precipitasse. Perché una vale l'altra per lui, da quel punto di vista cambia solo il tipo di prestazione ovviamente, dato che non siamo tutti uguali. E paradossalmente è ladyred che si preoccupa delle altre "fortunatissme"  concubine (gran botta di culo eh, a trovarne uno così  ), e sta lì a far paragoni. Lui secondo me se ne sbatte di tutte. Una serve per il pompino in auto, una per il prestito auto e per quando vuole stare addivanato, una per quando è in trasferta. La domanda è - premessa l'aridità di simili relazioni - PERCHE' una soffra della loro mancanza. Perché non è emersa (oltre al magnifico sesso) alcuna altra ragione. Sarà uno stallone che si può anche permettere di non mantenere almeno un minimo di parvenza con quelle che si scopa (o meglio: con alcune di più e con altre, tipo ladyred, di meno) che devo pensare.... 
Ma non è che lui CAMBI: lui è quello (che se potesse ottenere le stesse cose sarebbe spudorato con tutte come lo è con ladyred), poi si "aggiusta" a seconda di quella con cui ha a che fare. Cosa che facciamo un pò tutti, ma spero proprio non a quei livelli , e soprattutto - per parte di ladyred - non vedo purtroppo analoghi "aggiustamenti". Sai cha hai a che fare con un pirla, ti va di frequentarlo e ok, però voglio dire.... finita l'ora o due della scopata, niente più pensieri fino alla prossima. E insomma.... eviterei di restarci "incastrata" anni, con uno così, a meno che proprio non abbia alternative migliori 
Capisco (lo capisco) cosa sia "fissarsi" per uno, ma se poi vedo che è più il tempo che mi fa soffrire che il tempo in cui sono contenta.... come si dice? Tanti saluti, e vai in archivio. Per carità, facile a dirsi, poi a farsi non sempre altrettanto, però con uno che mi tratta così da schifo (nemmeno sforzandosi di percularmi, incredibile  ) sfrutterei al massimo le potenzialità dovute al fatto che basti appunto un saluto (molti che vanno d'accordo e dicono di tenere all'amante non fanno nemmeno quello, per cui anche un messaggino e via....   )


----------



## Vera (24 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> no ma lui è vero perché ha fatto anche il vide e me lo fece vedere. Diciamo che è un tipo particolare che non si limita a nulla


Mi sono persa... che video?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi sono persa... che video?


Il video del suo amico che faceva sesso con la mamma di un suo compagno di classe


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> no ma lui è vero perché ha fatto anche il vide e me lo fece vedere. Diciamo che è un tipo particolare che non si limita a nulla


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> un mio amico alle superiori si è fatto la madre del suo amico in casa


molto anni 70-80



ladyred ha detto:


> no ma lui è vero perché ha fatto anche il video e me lo fece vedere. Diciamo che è un tipo particolare che non si limita a nulla


finchè non fa la cazzata di metterlo online...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io penso - partendo dalla domanda di ladyred (lui è narcisista?) e da una tua osservazione sul fatto che cambiando il proprio comportamento lui cambi a propria volta (l'ho letta tempo fa e mi è rimasta impressa  ) - che non bisogni ragionarla sempre in funzione di un (improbabile) cambiamento altrui. Uno è un pò come è. Sto tizio ha più di 40 anni, e si comporta come si comporta. Via una l'altra, son tutte uguali
> Poi ci sarà quella giovane disponibile alla sveltina quando lo dice lui, quella coetanea che magari richiede più impegno, quella da "parcheggiare" in attesa di tempi di carestia, eccetera eccetera eccetera. Non credo che effettivamente lui possa "mascherare" più di tanto ciò che è. Trova semplicemente donne a cui sta bene anche così. Narcisista? Sicuramente è uno che si fa i cazzi suoi. Dopo di che, trova ladyred disponibile a concedergli lo spazio che lui si piglia, e tutto viene facile. Chiamalo scemo: ha a disposizione una pronta a soddisfare tutte le sue richieste, a cui "rimproverare" il fatto che un orario non stia bene, che deve starsene al posto suo finché lui non la cerca. Tutto questo a fronte di cosa? Di un bel niente. A lei sta bene così  , inutile lamentarsi se lui ti vede come il pompino in macchina piiuttosto come quella che gli dà il culo o alla richiesta di fare sesso con un'altra donna (idea che a lei non piace) sta anche a pensarci su,... perché la vita è fatta di "compromessi", di venire incontro all'altro. E' questo di cui ladyred non si rende conto. Lui è un gran furbo, non ha nemmeno bisogno di nascondere a lei che è la scopata delle ore X il tal giorno, da incastrare nell'agenda delle scopate della settimana. E l'indignazione di lui a lei che non può non è altro che l'ennesima balla che le racconta. Non ce la aveva nemmeno per le balle di essere arrabbiato, secondo me. E' bastato paventare che avrebbe potuto scoparsi un'altra in lista perché lei si precipitasse. Perché una vale l'altra per lui, da quel punto di vista cambia solo il tipo di prestazione ovviamente, dato che non siamo tutti uguali. E paradossalmente è ladyred che si preoccupa delle altre "fortunatissme"  concubine (gran botta di culo eh, a trovarne uno così  ), e sta lì a far paragoni. Lui secondo me se ne sbatte di tutte. Una serve per il pompino in auto, una per il prestito auto e per quando vuole stare addivanato, una per quando è in trasferta. La domanda è - premessa l'aridità di simili relazioni - PERCHE' una soffra della loro mancanza. Perché non è emersa (oltre al magnifico sesso) alcuna altra ragione. Sarà uno stallone che si può anche permettere di non mantenere almeno un minimo di parvenza con quelle che si scopa (o meglio: con alcune di più e con altre, tipo ladyred, di meno) che devo pensare....
> Ma non è che lui CAMBI: lui è quello (che se potesse ottenere le stesse cose sarebbe spudorato con tutte come lo è con ladyred), poi si "aggiusta" a seconda di quella con cui ha a che fare. Cosa che facciamo un pò tutti, ma spero proprio non a quei livelli , e soprattutto - per parte di ladyred - non vedo purtroppo analoghi "aggiustamenti". Sai cha hai a che fare con un pirla, ti va di frequentarlo e ok, però voglio dire.... finita l'ora o due della scopata, niente più pensieri fino alla prossima. E insomma.... eviterei di restarci "incastrata" anni, con uno così, a meno che proprio non abbia alternative migliori
> Capisco (lo capisco) cosa sia "fissarsi" per uno, ma se poi vedo che è più il tempo che mi fa soffrire che il tempo in cui sono contenta.... come si dice? Tanti saluti, e vai in archivio. Per carità, facile a dirsi, poi a farsi non sempre altrettanto, però con uno che mi tratta così da schifo (nemmeno sforzandosi di percularmi, incredibile  ) sfrutterei al massimo le potenzialità dovute al fatto che basti appunto un saluto (molti che vanno d'accordo e dicono di tenere all'amante non fanno nemmeno quello, per cui anche un messaggino e via....   )


Per me questo tizio si relazione con le sue donne diversamente a seconda di come sono loro.. 
Ledyred fa la pornostar e lui la tratta come una bambola gonfiabile la interpella quando serve. Ma è lei che conferma il comportamento di lui. 
Non è narcisismo è dare a lui un potere che in pratica non ha. 
Se lei fosse più determinata  lui cambierebbe atteggiamento


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero  ma mi spieghi come ogni giorno dobbiamo relazionarsi con i nostri cari? La vita è lunga quindi  possiamo dire  che in famiglia si è scontati l'uno per l'altro? Se ci sono problemi conviene parlare  e se la cosa non si risolve allora si che so cazzi amari.
> Buon giorno bimba


Ciao carissimo, dai anche in famiglia diamo tacitamente il benestare a certi atteggiamenti


----------



## patroclo (24 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per me questo tizio si relazione con le sue donne diversamente a seconda di come sono loro..
> Ledyred fa la pornostar e lui la tratta come una bambola gonfiabile la interpella quando serve. Ma è lei che conferma il comportamento di lui.
> Non è narcisismo è dare a lui un potere che in pratica non ha.
> Se lei fosse più determinata  lui cambierebbe atteggiamento


ma sì, anche per me la domanda iniziale non ha molto senso. Lui avrà i suoi numeri da giocare ed ha tutta una serie di donne che si zerbinano per soddisfare le varie necessità (sesso, cibo, macchina, ecc. ecc.) ....il problema sono le donne zerbino.
Un personaggio così poi sicuramente ha un pelo sullo stomaco notevole e un ego spropositato, e probabilmente è pure un narcisista...ma il problema è appunto un altro


----------



## ologramma (24 Aprile 2021)

sei una amica di Ipazia  ,scritto tutto nello stesso modo ........conciso


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sei una amica di Ipazia  ,scritto tutto nello stesso modo ........conciso


Troppo concisa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ma sì, anche per me la domanda iniziale non ha molto senso. Lui avrà i suoi numeri da giocare ed ha tutta una serie di donne che si zerbinano per soddisfare le varie necessità (sesso, cibo, macchina, ecc. ecc.) ....il problema sono le donne zerbino.
> Un personaggio così poi sicuramente ha un pelo sullo stomaco notevole e un ego spropositato, e probabilmente è pure un narcisista...ma il problema è appunto un altro


In questo caso trionfa il ruolo di uomo di spettacolo. Tutte contente di avere attenzioni da questa pseudo star


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io purtroppo sono sincera fin troppo...
> Dovrei imparare ad esserlo di meno...
> E diretta...dovrei imparare a essere una gatta morta...vivrei sicuramente meglio


Si è quello che si è.
Ma non sempre lo si mostra.
Per esempio io compongo canzoni deprimenti, cercando di riecheggiare Nick Cave o De Andrè.
Poi ti presento una canzone molto allegra sull'amore e la mia insegnante commenta che questa esprime esattamente come sono, che risulto molto credibile.
La mia anima tormentata non è così visibile?



Foglia ha detto:


> Io penso - partendo dalla domanda di ladyred (lui è narcisista?) e da una tua osservazione sul fatto che cambiando il proprio comportamento lui cambi a propria volta (l'ho letta tempo fa e mi è rimasta impressa  ) - che non bisogni ragionarla sempre in funzione di un (improbabile) cambiamento altrui. Uno è un pò come è. Sto tizio ha più di 40 anni, e si comporta come si comporta. Via una l'altra, son tutte uguali
> Poi ci sarà quella giovane disponibile alla sveltina quando lo dice lui, quella coetanea che magari richiede più impegno, quella da "parcheggiare" in attesa di tempi di carestia, eccetera eccetera eccetera. Non credo che effettivamente lui possa "mascherare" più di tanto ciò che è. Trova semplicemente donne a cui sta bene anche così. Narcisista? Sicuramente è uno che si fa i cazzi suoi. Dopo di che, trova ladyred disponibile a concedergli lo spazio che lui si piglia, e tutto viene facile. Chiamalo scemo: ha a disposizione una pronta a soddisfare tutte le sue richieste, a cui "rimproverare" il fatto che un orario non stia bene, che deve starsene al posto suo finché lui non la cerca. Tutto questo a fronte di cosa? Di un bel niente. A lei sta bene così  , inutile lamentarsi se lui ti vede come il pompino in macchina piiuttosto come quella che gli dà il culo o alla richiesta di fare sesso con un'altra donna (idea che a lei non piace) sta anche a pensarci su,... perché la vita è fatta di "compromessi", di venire incontro all'altro. E' questo di cui ladyred non si rende conto. Lui è un gran furbo, non ha nemmeno bisogno di nascondere a lei che è la scopata delle ore X il tal giorno, da incastrare nell'agenda delle scopate della settimana. E l'indignazione di lui a lei che non può non è altro che l'ennesima balla che le racconta. Non ce la aveva nemmeno per le balle di essere arrabbiato, secondo me. E' bastato paventare che avrebbe potuto scoparsi un'altra in lista perché lei si precipitasse. Perché una vale l'altra per lui, da quel punto di vista cambia solo il tipo di prestazione ovviamente, dato che non siamo tutti uguali. E paradossalmente è ladyred che si preoccupa delle altre "fortunatissme"  concubine (gran botta di culo eh, a trovarne uno così  ), e sta lì a far paragoni. Lui secondo me se ne sbatte di tutte. Una serve per il pompino in auto, una per il prestito auto e per quando vuole stare addivanato, una per quando è in trasferta. La domanda è - premessa l'aridità di simili relazioni - PERCHE' una soffra della loro mancanza. Perché non è emersa (oltre al magnifico sesso) alcuna altra ragione. Sarà uno stallone che si può anche permettere di non mantenere almeno un minimo di parvenza con quelle che si scopa (o meglio: con alcune di più e con altre, tipo ladyred, di meno) che devo pensare....
> Ma non è che lui CAMBI: lui è quello (che se potesse ottenere le stesse cose sarebbe spudorato con tutte come lo è con ladyred), poi si "aggiusta" a seconda di quella con cui ha a che fare. Cosa che facciamo un pò tutti, ma spero proprio non a quei livelli , e soprattutto - per parte di ladyred - non vedo purtroppo analoghi "aggiustamenti". Sai cha hai a che fare con un pirla, ti va di frequentarlo e ok, però voglio dire.... finita l'ora o due della scopata, niente più pensieri fino alla prossima. E insomma.... eviterei di restarci "incastrata" anni, con uno così, a meno che proprio non abbia alternative migliori
> Capisco (lo capisco) cosa sia "fissarsi" per uno, ma se poi vedo che è più il tempo che mi fa soffrire che il tempo in cui sono contenta.... come si dice? Tanti saluti, e vai in archivio. Per carità, facile a dirsi, poi a farsi non sempre altrettanto, però con uno che mi tratta così da schifo (nemmeno sforzandosi di percularmi, incredibile  ) sfrutterei al massimo le potenzialità dovute al fatto che basti appunto un saluto (molti che vanno d'accordo e dicono di tenere all'amante non fanno nemmeno quello, per cui anche un messaggino e via....   )


Non è l'uomo che dovrebbe cambiare, ma la relazione.
Ma nessuna relazione cambia in meglio dopo anni.
Quella è e quella rimarrà.
Lui probabilmente sarebbe diverso con un'altra donna. Il coinvolgimento è puramente sessuale. 
Basta saperlo.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per me questo tizio si relazione con le sue donne diversamente a seconda di come sono loro..
> Ledyred fa la pornostar e lui la tratta come una bambola gonfiabile la interpella quando serve. Ma è lei che conferma il comportamento di lui.
> Non è narcisismo è dare a lui un potere che in pratica non ha.
> Se lei fosse più determinata  lui cambierebbe atteggiamento


Ne farebbe a meno.
E lei lo sa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Si è quello che si è.
> Ma non sempre lo si mostra.
> Per esempio io compongo canzoni deprimenti, cercando di riecheggiare Nick Cave o De Andrè.
> Poi ti presento una canzone molto allegra sull'amore e la mia insegnante commenta che questa esprime esattamente come sono, che risulto molto credibile.
> La mia anima tormentata non è così visibile?


Beh non è che sempre si riesce a vedere nel profondo....
Soprattutto se in apparenza si è diversi..


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh non è che sempre si riesce a vedere nel profondo....
> Soprattutto se in apparenza si è diversi..


Vero.
Da una vita chi mi conosce in superficie vede sempre un'altra persona.
Io fatico a riconoscermi.
Insomma, ho l'anima tormentata ma alla fine tutti mi credono Christian De Dica.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Si è quello che si è.
> Ma non sempre lo si mostra.
> Per esempio io compongo canzoni deprimenti, cercando di riecheggiare Nick Cave o De Andrè.
> Poi ti presento una canzone molto allegra sull'amore e la mia insegnante commenta che questa esprime esattamente come sono, che risulto molto credibile.
> ...


Come mi irriti quando detti i comandamenti!

La relazione è ciò che si costruisce in due (o più) e sono le persone che la determinano, se cambiano le persone, cambia la relazione.
Se le persone non riescono a cambiare la relazione, possono anche riconoscere di avere bisogno di un supporto per cambiare loro. SE vogliono. Se non vogliono, si può anche dire, senza dettare comandamenti che affermano solo immobilità.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Si è quello che si è.
> Ma non sempre lo si mostra.
> Per esempio io compongo canzoni deprimenti, cercando di riecheggiare Nick Cave o De Andrè.
> Poi ti presento una canzone molto allegra sull'amore e la mia insegnante commenta che questa esprime esattamente come sono, che risulto molto credibile.
> ...


Parli di matrimoni convivenze o di relazioni extra o reazioni di amicizia.?
Io credo che qualunque tipo di relazione debba migliorare col tempo altrimenti non ha molto senso. E parlo di coppia, di relazioni extra, di amicizia.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parli di matrimoni convivenze o di relazioni extra o reazioni di amicizia.?
> Io credo che qualunque tipo di relazione debba migliorare col tempo altrimenti non ha molto senso. E parlo di coppia, di relazioni extra, di amicizia.


Io non credo che una relazione partita in un certo modo migliori.
Se è partita per il sesso e tale è rimasta, non vedo altri sbocchi in futuro.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come mi irriti quando detti i comandamenti!
> 
> La relazione è ciò che si costruisce in due (o più) e sono le persone che la determinano, se cambiano le persone, cambia la relazione.
> Se le persone non riescono a cambiare la relazione, possono anche riconoscere di avere bisogno di un supporto per cambiare loro. SE vogliono. Se non vogliono, si può anche dire, senza dettare comandamenti che affermano solo immobilità.


Ti irrito ma io e te siamo entrambi cornuti.
Ovvero persone che sono partite con le migliori intenzioni e non hanno capito che il tempo aveva scavato attorno ad esse molti fossati.
Non li abbiamo visti, facciamocene una ragione, la vita non è l'immensa teoria che avevano previsto. E' molto più cinica.
Dal letame nascono i fiori, ma poi appassiscono sempre e comunque.
Prima o poi.
Figuriamoci se non nascono neppure i fiori.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io non credo che una relazione partita in un certo modo migliori.
> Se è partita per il sesso e tale è rimasta, non vedo altri sbocchi in futuro.


Dipende cosa intendi per sbocchi.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per sbocchi.


Se mi piace una solo per scopare, e non mi interessa per altro, finché me la dà resta perfetta.
Ho avuto una storia così.
Lei fanatica del sesso.
Noiosissima quando parlava.
Disponibilissima.
Coinvolgimento da parte mia zero.
Zero.
Che migliori?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti irrito ma io e te siamo entrambi cornuti.
> Ovvero persone che sono partite con le migliori intenzioni e non hanno capito che il tempo aveva scavato attorno ad esse molti fossati.
> Non li abbiamo visti, facciamocene una ragione, la vita non è l'immensa teoria che avevano previsto. E' molto più cinica.
> Dal letame nascono i fiori, ma poi appassiscono sempre e comunque.
> ...


Ma infatti possono migliorare o possono peggiorare. Se peggiorano si interrompono o se cerca una soluzione per star bene lo stesso.il mio matrimonio non è migliorato o meglio a un certo punto ho smesso di migliorare. Non è più matrimonio.e ci sono matrimoni felici che continuano nel tempoE trovano sempre modi per rinnovarsi.bisogna crederci in due e volerlo in due


Sto dettando


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma infatti possono migliorare o possono peggiorare. Se peggiorano si interrompono o se cerca una soluzione per star bene lo stesso.il mio matrimonio non è migliorato o meglio a un certo punto ho smesso di migliorare. Non è più matrimonio.e ci sono matrimoni felici che continuano nel tempoE trovano sempre modi per rinnovarsi.bisogna crederci in due e volerlo in due
> 
> 
> Sto dettando


Sì, ci sono relazioni che migliorano, ma partono già bene.
Non farai mai un vino d'annata con il Tavernello, ma neppure con lo Spumante.
Ci vuole il vino giusto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti irrito ma io e te siamo entrambi cornuti.
> Ovvero persone che sono partite con le migliori intenzioni e non hanno capito che il tempo aveva scavato attorno ad esse molti fossati.
> Non li abbiamo visti, facciamocene una ragione, la vita non è l'immensa teoria che avevano previsto. E' molto più cinica.
> Dal letame nascono i fiori, ma poi appassiscono sempre e comunque.
> ...


Ma non faccio assumere la mia vicenda a regola!


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non faccio assumere la mia vicenda a regola!


Neppure io.
Però dovrebbe averci insegnato che il mondo non va esattamente come piacerebbe a noi.
Va per i fatti suoi, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Neppure io.
> Però dovrebbe averci insegnato che il mondo non va esattamente come piacerebbe a noi.
> Va per i fatti suoi, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.


Questo l’avevo capito a 5 anni.
Il Mondo va per i fatti suoi nel male, ma anche nel bene.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo l’avevo capito a 5 anni.
> Il Mondo va per i fatti suoi nel male, ma anche nel bene.


L'importante è capire abbastanza bene e per tempo la direzione che può prendere una situazione.
Il bene esclude il male, ma anche viceversa.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se mi piace una solo per scopare, e non mi interessa per altro, finché me la dà resta perfetta.
> Ho avuto una storia così.
> Lei fanatica del sesso.
> Noiosissima quando parlava.
> ...


È successo a te. 
Ad altri è andata diversamente


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ci sono relazioni che migliorano, ma partono già bene.
> Non farai mai un vino d'annata con il Tavernello, ma neppure con lo Spumante.
> Ci vuole il vino giusto.


Perché uno sta in una relazione partendo male ?


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È successo a te.
> Ad altri è andata diversamente


Dipende dal valore che dai a una persona.
Dopo anni che quel valore è X, non può diventare improvvisamente XX.
Io qui non vedo una grande attribuzione di valore.
Quando c'è bene, quando non c'è, pazienza. 
Tanto lui dà per scontato che lei sia come lui.
Una zoccola.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende dal valore che dai a una persona.
> Dopo anni che quel valore è X, non può diventare improvvisamente XX.
> Io qui non vedo una grande attribuzione di valore.
> Quando c'è bene, quando non c'è, pazienza.
> ...


Io il valore lo do con il tempo 
Se il valore non cresce é un rapporto destinato a morire


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io il valore lo do con il tempo
> Se il valore non cresce é un rapporto destinato a morire


Stai parlando per te, ovviamente.
Nel caso specifico, io piuttosto vedo altro.
Il tempo non ha aggiunto né sottratto nulla.
E' un rapporto utilitaristico.
Vera l'ultima frase.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Stai parlando per te, ovviamente.
> Nel caso specifico, io piuttosto vedo altro.
> Il tempo non ha aggiunto né sottratto nulla.
> E' un rapporto utilitaristico.
> Vera l'ultima frase.


Ma il rapporto tra LadyRed e il tipo non può migliorare in nessun modo. 
Credevo che poi si fosse passati a parlare in generale.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il rapporto tra LadyRed e il tipo non può migliorare in nessun modo.
> Credevo che poi si fosse passati a parlare in generale.


Anche io


----------



## ladyred (28 Settembre 2021)

Mi manca gli ho scritto ieri sera e non mi ha risposto


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

ma PD

@Rose1994 renditi utile, diglielo tu che la deve smettere


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi manca gli ho scritto ieri sera e non mi ha risposto


Potrebbe essere morto.

O peggio, non gli manchi..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere morto.
> 
> O peggio, non gli manchi..


Quella tenera


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quella tenera


Eh ma se uno non ti caga o è impossibilitato o non gliene frega nulla.
Non è che vedo altre grandi alternative…

Poi il mio animo romantico e pro-happy ending soffre, ma bisogna anche guardare in faccia la realtà.

Nella fattispecie qualche segnale di un certo tipo di considerazione non proprio edificante c’era.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Settembre 2021)

Da quanto non lo senti???
Cmq ...sappi che con l età potresti migliorare...
Nel senso che ...impari...a non scrive...
Ma ci vogliono...anni...
Tanti anni...
Ma poi impari...
E arrivi al punto...te lo assicuro...del ...si fottesse da solo parco...
E cmq...
Io purtroppo in ste scelte da "farsi male"...ti appoggio...
Dovresti crearti una rete di salvataggio...
Almeno un amica alla quale dire quello che vuoi fare ..
E che lei poi ti ...possa dire che stai facendo una ...cazzata...


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh ma se uno non ti caga o è impossibilitato o non gliene frega nulla.
> Non è che vedo altre grandi alternative…
> 
> Poi il mio animo romantico e pro-happy ending soffre, ma bisogna anche guardare in faccia la realtà.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. 30 secondi per rispondere ad un messaggio si trovano, se c'è interesse.


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. 30 secondi per rispondere ad un messaggio si trovano, se c'è interesse.


l'interesse del tipo per Ladyred è unicamente per sapere quando è libera per farsi sbattere.   ormai è 1 anno che va così.   forse di più.

il nodo è che Ladyred si ostina a credere che prima o poi le cose evolveranno.


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'interesse del tipo per Ladyred è unicamente per sapere quando è libera per farsi sbattere.   ormai è 1 anno che va così.   forse di più.
> 
> il nodo è che Ladyred si ostina a credere che prima o poi le cose evolveranno.


Lo sappiamo tutti. L'abbiamo detto in tutte le salse.


----------



## Foglia (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi manca gli ho scritto ieri sera e non mi ha risposto


Ma tu, nel frattempo, vivi altre storie, oppure sei rimasta incastrata in quella che non saprei nemmeno come definire?
Sai che veramente non riesco a capirti? Sono rimasta anch'io "incastrata" con uno che manco mi cagava nel senso letterale del termine, ma probabilmente il fatto di non avere concretizzato me lo ha lasciato nell'iperuranio, come si suol dire. E che poi, probabilmente, se lo avessi vissuto avrei ben guardato a come mi trattava. Questo ti tratta senza la benché minima considerazione oramai da due anni quasi. Una ragazza giovane e con mille possibilità. Capisco che lavarsi dalla testa uno possa essere difficile, ma davvero leggerti mi fa incazzare. Come fa a mancarti uno che non c'è mai? O ti ribalto la domanda (tanto molte cose sono ambivalenti). Se tu ce lo avessi sempre, secondo te, uno così ti mancherebbe? Prova davvero a pensare di esserne la compagna ufficiale, la convivente. Una ragazza giovane con uno che ha quel modo di fare (e guarda: sono convintissima che, al di là del contenuto vario delle relazioni, chi è in un dato modo non diventa diverso nel rapporto con gli altri. Al limite semplicemente certe cose non le fa perché altri non gliele permettono).


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

ragazzi abbiamo passato alcune sere a cenare insieme vedere film etc 
Oltre al sesso. Mi ha fatto un regalo al compleanno etc 
mi ha sempre Risposto o scritto ultimamente…. Lunedì gli ho scritto se ci vedevamo martedì o oggi… ma non ha risposto! Visto che ci sto male volevo scrivergli più tardi chiedendo se è tutto ok e se visto che ha bocciato la mia proposta c’è giovedì



Foglia ha detto:


> Ma tu, nel frattempo, vivi altre storie, oppure sei rimasta incastrata in quella che non saprei nemmeno come definire?
> Sai che veramente non riesco a capirti? Sono rimasta anch'io "incastrata" con uno che manco mi cagava nel senso letterale del termine, ma probabilmente il fatto di non avere concretizzato me lo ha lasciato nell'iperuranio, come si suol dire. E che poi, probabilmente, se lo avessi vissuto avrei ben guardato a come mi trattava. Questo ti tratta senza la benché minima considerazione oramai da due anni quasi. Una ragazza giovane e con mille possibilità. Capisco che lavarsi dalla testa uno possa essere difficile, ma davvero leggerti mi fa incazzare. Come fa a mancarti uno che non c'è mai? O ti ribalto la domanda (tanto molte cose sono ambivalenti). Se tu ce lo avessi sempre, secondo te, uno così ti mancherebbe? Prova davvero a pensare di esserne la compagna ufficiale, la convivente. Una ragazza giovane con uno che ha quel modo di fare (e guarda: sono convintissima che, al di là del contenuto vario delle relazioni, chi è in un dato modo non diventa diverso nel rapporto con gli altri. Al limite semplicemente certe cose non le fa perché altri non gliele permettono).
> [/QUOTE
> 
> …ci Sono diversi Ragazzi che mi chiedono di uscire e io invento sempre scuse perché so che poi penserei sempre a lui, ora c’è un mio vecchio amico di palestra che vorrebbe uscire ma io non so come dirgli che non ho testa





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Da quanto non lo senti???
> Cmq ...sappi che con l età potresti migliorare...
> Nel senso che ...impari...a non scrive...
> Ma ci vogliono...anni...
> ...


come si fa a non farsi male? Ho solo amici maschi che mi prendono in giro. Dicono che mi faccio solo seghe mentali. Quella donna dice che sono pazza ad uscire con uno che ha 21 anni più di me


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ragazzi abbiamo passato alcune sere a cenare insieme vedere film etc
> Oltre al sesso. Mi ha fatto un regalo al compleanno etc
> mi ha sempre Risposto o scritto ultimamente…. Lunedì gli ho scritto se ci vedevamo martedì o oggi… ma non ha risposto! Visto che ci sto male volevo scrivergli più tardi chiedendo se è tutto ok e se visto che ha bocciato la mia proposta c’è giovedì


Ma anche venerdì o sabato ..
Uno zerbino proprio in attesa della carità


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche venerdì o sabato ..
> Uno zerbino proprio in attesa della carità


ma che vuol dire? Siamo amici da anni vorrei capire perché non ha risposto


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ragazzi abbiamo passato alcune sere a cenare insieme vedere film etc
> Oltre al sesso. Mi ha fatto un regalo al compleanno etc
> mi ha sempre Risposto o scritto ultimamente…. Lunedì gli ho scritto se ci vedevamo martedì o oggi… ma non ha risposto! Visto che ci sto male volevo scrivergli più tardi chiedendo se è tutto ok e se visto che ha bocciato la mia proposta c’è giovedì


senza parole
Io mi auguro tu sia finta e sia qui per provocare perché mia visto uno zerbino simile


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ragazzi abbiamo passato alcune sere a cenare insieme vedere film etc
> Oltre al sesso. Mi ha fatto un regalo al compleanno etc
> mi ha sempre Risposto o scritto ultimamente…. Lunedì gli ho scritto se ci vedevamo martedì o oggi… ma non ha risposto! Visto che ci sto male volevo scrivergli più tardi chiedendo se è tutto ok e se visto che ha bocciato la mia proposta c’è giovedì


senza parole
Io mi auguro tu sia finta e sia qui per provocare perché mai visto uno zerbino simile


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> senza parole
> Io mi auguro tu sia finta e sia qui per provocare perché mia visto uno zerbino simile


ok zerbino perché chiedo a una persona che conosco da anni


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire? Siamo amici da anni vorrei capire perché non ha risposto


perché  ti risponde qnd ha voglia di farsi una scopata
Diversamente non gli frega nulla che amici e amici da anni 
Scusa quanti anni hai ?


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ok zerbino perché chiedo a una persona che conosco da anni


ci rinuncio

come fai a non rendertene conto
Non ci credo


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ci rinuncio
> 
> come fai a non rendertene conto
> Non ci credo


ma perché tu sei me quando sono con lui? Se gli importa solo una scopata allora perché si ferma a parlare o andare a mangiare insieme? Ho 29 anni e lui 51


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma perché tu sei me quando sono con lui? Se gli importa solo una scopata allora perché si ferma a parlare o andare a mangiare insieme? Ho 29 anni e lui 51


 Ah ok ti parla e ti porta a cena 
Allora si ci tiene 

ma cazzo e'il minimo
gli Va bene fare sesso farsi una cena due chiacchiere e tanti saluti non desidera nulla di più di ciò che fa 
Vivitela Così anche tu e non assillarlo con richieste a cui lui non da seguito perché non desidera nulla di più 
Ti risponde qnd ha voglia 

come fai a nn capirlo?
Se tu fossi mia figlia sarei seriamente preoccupata dalla tua capacità di giudizio


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> perché  ti risponde qnd ha voglia di farsi una scopata
> Diversamente non gli frega nulla che amici e amici da anni
> Scusa quanti anni hai ?





Carola ha detto:


> Ah ok ti parla e ti porta a cena
> Allora si ci tiene
> 
> ma cazzo e'il minimo
> ...


Ma infatti io mica gli ho chiesto di sposarmi… ma visto che lui mi chiede sempre di scrivergli quando ci sono e non mi ha risposto volevo capire il perché


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire? Siamo amici da anni vorrei capire perché non ha risposto


Era la tua assoluta disponibilità che non è accettabile avendo un minimo di orgoglio


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Era la tua assoluta disponibilità che non è accettabile avendo un minimo di orgoglio


lui mi ha sempre detto di scrivergli quando vado da lui….


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> lui mi ha sempre detto di scrivergli quando vado da lui….


Nel frattempo lui si fa i cazzi suoi 
Se tu non gli scrivi lui ha altro da fare


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nel frattempo lui si fa i cazzi suoi
> Se tu non gli scrivi lui ha altro da fare


lo so… ma visto che non è mai successo volevo riprovare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> come si fa a non farsi male? Ho solo amici maschi che mi prendono in giro. Dicono che mi faccio solo seghe mentali. Quella donna dice che sono pazza ad uscire con uno che ha 21 anni più di me


Non è tanto lo stacco anagrafico...ma il suo comportamento...
Arriva quando vuole tanto sa che tu ci sei ..
Hai la tipica reazione ...con lui sei sempre in modalità cagnolino....(ti scatta solo con la stessa persona....appena arriva ...subito pronta ad accontentarlo....)


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non è tanto lo stacco anagrafico...ma il suo comportamento...
> Arriva quando vuole tanto sa che tu ci sei ..
> Hai la tipica reazione ...con lui sei sempre in modalità cagnolino....(ti scatta solo con la stessa persona....appena arriva ...subito pronta ad accontentarlo....)


lo so, ma non riesco in questo momento a fare altrimenti! Secondo te sbaglio a scrivergli ? A breve vorrei farlo questa mattina


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> lo so, ma non riesco in questo momento a fare altrimenti! Secondo te sbaglio a scrivergli ? A breve vorrei farlo questa mattina


Io sono la persona sbagliata a cui chiedere consigli 
Io sono un danno ...
Razionalmente non dovresti scrivergli assolutamente...
Ma ovviamente...la parte irrazionale...ti sta già facendo digitare un bel messaggino....


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono la persona sbagliata a cui chiedere consigli
> Io sono un danno ...
> Razionalmente non dovresti scrivergli assolutamente...
> Ma ovviamente...la parte irrazionale...ti sta già facendo digitare un bel messaggino....


eh appunto quello è il problema


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ok zerbino perché chiedo a una persona che conosco da anni


Il problema con te è che non vuoi credere di esserlo


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> grazie ma io ora sono presa da lui. Voglio vederlo ma non è colpa mia se non posso sempre quando dice lui.... come faccio


Invece si è colpa tua.
Basta fare la vittima di una situazione che tu stessa stai contribuendo a tenere in piedi.
Quindi e‘ colpa tua se non puoi vederlo quando lui ha i suoi pruriti.
E’ colpa tua se ne sei ancora innamorata.
E’ colpa tua se ti tratta come una pezza da piedi.
E’ colpa tua se vivi questa vita che tu vuoi vivere in prima persona.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Invece si è colpa tua.
> Basta fare la vittima di una situazione che tu stessa stai contribuendo a tenere in piedi.
> Quindi e‘ colpa tua se non puoi vederlo quando lui ha i suoi pruriti.
> E’ colpa tua se ne sei ancora innamorata.
> ...


appurato che è colpa mia cosa dovrei fare?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma perché ha risposto così? Perché non mi risponde più


Perché con te funziona  
Mica scemo il tipo.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> appurato che è colpa mia cosa dovrei fare?


Resta a disposizione finché non ti passa. Non ti incazzare se non hai autostima. Non è che tutti nascono maschi e femmine supermegaalfa. Sei nata per leccare le palle a uno che (in testa tua) é meglio di te.
Anzi per esperienza personale ti dico pure che le persone come te sono la rovina dei poveracci di buon cuore che cercano di migliorare loro la vita.
Se hai i buchi dentro o trovi il coraggio di metterci le pezze da sola oppure fai danni in giro, quindi meglio che rimani a fare la geisha de'noantri con questo.
Il resto é femminismo della domenica.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Ho deciso alle 11.30 gli scrivo


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Resta a disposizione finché non ti passa. Non ti incazzare se non hai autostima. Non è che tutti nascono maschi e femmine supermegaalfa. Sei nata per leccare le palle a uno che (in testa tua) é meglio di te.
> Anzi per esperienza personale ti dico pure che le persone come te sono la rovina dei poveracci di buon cuore che cercano di migliorare loro la vita.
> Se hai i buchi dentro o trovi il coraggio di metterci le pezze da sola oppure fai danni in giro, quindi meglio che rimani a fare la geisha de'noantri con questo.
> Il resto é femminismo della domenica.


Sono la rovina di chi mi vorrebbe in modo serio?


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

Non avevamo dubbi


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sono la rovina di chi mi vorrebbe in modo serio?


Si


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Si


Sì vero! Li lascio senza risposta per giorni e li tratto male


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

Appunto. Sei meno affidabile di una banconota da 17 euro


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Mi dispiace per tutto questo casino


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho deciso alle 11.30 gli scrivo


perché proprio alle 11.30?


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> perché proprio alle 11.30?


Mi volevo dare del tempo


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi volevo dare del tempo


Cosa gli scrivi?
Almeno sii un po’ ironica


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cosa gli scrivi?
> Almeno sii un po’ ironica


volevo scrivergli che ha bocciato La mia proposta e che se c’è giovedì io avrei voglia una cosa così


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> volevo scrivergli che ha bocciato La mia proposta e che se c’è giovedì io avrei voglia una cosa così


NO


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> NO


perche


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Cosa dovrei scrivere allora??


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2021)

Se fossi mia sorella ti riempirei di mazzate e requisirei il telefono!


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> appurato che è colpa mia cosa dovrei fare?


Niente, devi continuare ad essere la sua troia quando lui ne ha bisogno.
E frignare meno che serve a nulla.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se fossi mia sorella ti riempirei di mazzate e requisirei il telefono!


Dammi il tuo parere allora


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Niente, devi continuare ad essere la sua troia quando lui ne ha bisogno.
> E frignare meno che serve a nulla.


Il dramma con ladyred è che non sa fare nemmeno la puttana


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il dramma con ladyred è che non sa fare nemmeno la puttana


effettivamente, ste lagne, è meglio perderle che trovarle.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il dramma con ladyred è che non sa fare nemmeno la puttana


Beh gli volevo scrivere che avevo voglia ma a quanto pare sbaglio quindi che faccio


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Beh gli volevo scrivere che avevo voglia ma a quanto pare sbaglio quindi che faccio


Ma puoi anche scrivergli che hai voglia,  mica che no. Basterebbe che tu capissi che le cose non cambieranno come tu sogni e che mentre lui si gode il culo di una trentenne, tu a breve inizierai a patire la concorrenza delle ventenni.

Ma con te il problema è che sta cosa non vuoi accettarla e quindi diventa anche difficile dirti qualsiasi cosa


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> effettivamente, ste lagne, è meglio perderle che trovarle.


Ma ladyred di sicuro con lui non fa la lagnosa.  Probabilmente lo guarda come il messia del sesso e lui se la rigira come un pedalino sfruttando sta situazione


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma ladyred di sicuro con lui non fa la lagnosa.  Probabilmente lo guarda come il messia del sesso e lui se la rigira come un pedalino sfruttando sta situazione


Il messia del sesso uno che ti propone una scopata in macchina dalle cazzo alle cazzo meno un quarto? Massú. Lei ha bisogno di qualcuno che la tratti male così non si sente in colpa di chissà quale atavico trauma di salcazzo.
Non mi stupirei se una così fosse cresciuta abbandonata dai genitori. La mamma, a naso. Sarebbe il caso che canalizzasse tutta questa ansia su qualche pratica sessuale in particolare, bdsm e dintorni.
Magari provasse con lo spanking.
Magari si rilassa.


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il messia del sesso uno che ti propone una scopata in macchina dalle cazzo alle cazzo meno un quarto? Massú. Lei ha bisogno di qualcuno che la tratti male così non si sente in colpa di chissà quale atavico trauma di salcazzo.
> Non mi stupirei se una così fosse cresciuta abbandonata dai genitori. La mamma, a naso. Sarebbe il caso che canalizzasse tutta questa ansia su qualche pratica sessuale in particolare, bdsm e dintorni.
> Magari provasse con lo spanking.
> Magari si rilassa.


che ti devo dire, non conosciamo Ladyred così bene da poter dire cosa la intrippa di più.   no te prego, il BSDM no.   me fa tristezza ormai

rilassarsi quando parliamo di una milanese trentenne, parvemi utopistico


----------



## Rose1994 (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sempre lui... mi scrive se domani ci sono per farlo in auto, gli dico che sono ad accompagnare mia madre per una visita e non riesco...
> Mi risponde così : ok buona scopata a presto
> 
> E io gli dico ma che scopata? Non riesco con i tempi posso farcela forse alle 19.30 ma ti pare che non avrei voglia?
> E lui non ha più risposto.... cosa devo fate? Ci so o rimasta malissimo


Lady stai ancora con questo? 
sono passati 5 mesi dal tuo post.


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Dammi il tuo parere allora


Non ha senso scrivergli quello che pensi, perché praticamente gli dici:
“Ho visto che non mi hai risposto quindi la mia proposta l’hai bocciata.
Ho voglia di vederti però, facciamo giovedì?”

Insomma fai la figura della bisognosa che mendica attenzioni.
Non è un’immagine intrigante.

Io agirei diversamente, ma significherebbe essere pronta a mollare..

Gli chiederei ridendo solo se è tutto a posto, dato che solo qualcosa di grave avrebbe potuto impedirgli di rispondermi (sotto inteso sono una figa fotonica devi essere morto per non cagarmi, se no non si spiega ).

Non gli proporrei assolutamente altre date.

Però poi dovresti sparire.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ti devo dire, non conosciamo Ladyred così bene da poter dire cosa la intrippa di più.   no te prego, il BSDM no.   me fa tristezza ormai
> 
> rilassarsi quando parliamo di una milanese trentenne, parvemi utopistico


BSDM che è? Na marca de ammortizzatori? Tanto secondo te darà mai retta?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Insomma fai la figura della bisognosa che mendica attenzioni.


Ma perché che é lei?


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perché che é lei?


Vabbè ma qui si parla di marketing.
La verità nuda e cruda non è contemplata.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> appurato che è colpa mia cosa dovrei fare?


Tirare fuori un minimo di orgoglio


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho deciso alle 11.30 gli scrivo


Chiedi ma poi non leggi nulla e vai per la tua strada 
Il senso di chiedere quale è ?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Chiedi ma poi non leggi nulla e vai per la tua strada
> Il senso di chiedere quale è ?


Fare audience e passare il tempo.
A volte penso sia un troll che sia qui solo a farci parlare.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Fare audience e passare il tempo.
> A volte penso sia un troll che sia qui solo a farci parlare.


Non sono un troll… lo ripeto 192983 volte! Beh comunque non gli ho scritto alle 11.30 perché ero presa al lavoro, mi ha scritto lui dopo poco… dicendo che non aveva visto il messaggio perché era in un’altra cartella… e che vuole vedermi


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Lady stai ancora con questo?
> sono passati 5 mesi dal tuo post.


Si…


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non sono un troll… lo ripeto 192983 volte! Beh comunque non gli ho scritto alle 11.30 perché ero presa al lavoro, mi ha scritto lui dopo poco… dicendo che non aveva visto il messaggio perché era in un’altra cartella… e che vuole vedermi


Esattamente cosa cerchi in questo forum?
Chiedo una cosa.
All’unisono mi rispondono ABC
Ma io faccio MNO

Quindi cosa la chiedi a fare?


----------



## Ulisse (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Beh comunque non gli ho scritto alle 11.30 perché ero presa al lavoro, mi ha scritto lui dopo poco…


elementare watson:
Lui legge questo forum


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non sono un troll… lo ripeto 192983 volte! Beh comunque non gli ho scritto alle 11.30 perché ero presa al lavoro, mi ha scritto lui dopo poco… dicendo che *non aveva visto il messaggio perché era in un’altra cartella*… e che vuole vedermi


Nel senso che ti aveva archiviata?


----------



## Vera (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> lo so… ma visto che non è mai successo volevo riprovare


Non è mai successo??!! Allora mi sa che, in passato, ti hanno hackerato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Lady stai ancora con questo?
> sono passati 5 mesi dal tuo post.


Errore!!! Lei non sta proprio con nessuno, questo è il cavillo su cui ruota la non storia


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> elementare watson:
> Lui legge questo forum


Ma va non credo proprio


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Esattamente cosa cerchi in questo forum?
> Chiedo una cosa.
> All’unisono mi rispondono ABC
> Ma io faccio MNO
> ...


vabbè quindi se la metti così chiudiamo tutti i social del mondo


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> vabbè quindi se la metti così chiudiamo tutti i social del mondo


Non tutti, solo i tuoi post Totalmente inutili.


----------



## Ulisse (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma va non credo proprio


vedi che scherzavo


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non tutti, solo i tuoi post Totalmente inutili.


Puoi non leggerli e non rispondere! Sei un nuovo Draghi anche tu!?


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nel senso che ti aveva archiviata?


Si pensò di sì


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Puoi non leggerli e non rispondere! Sei un nuovo Draghi anche tu!?


no no, io leggo, rispondo e bastono.
e resto dell’idea tu sia qui solo a pigliare per il culo il prossimo tanto per passare un po’ di tempo.
Draghi? Per me che sono favorevole alla dittatura, non quella del duce ma quella dei faraoni, penso che ce ne vorrebbero 15 di Draghi, l’unico suo difetto è che è vecchio e quindi non potra esrcitare a lungo come invece ha fatto il mio altro idolo politico a Mosca.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> no no, io leggo, rispondo e bastono.
> e resto dell’idea tu sia qui solo a pigliare per il culo il prossimo tanto per passare un po’ di tempo.
> Draghi? Per me che sono favorevole alla dittatura, non quella del duce ma quella dei faraoni, penso che ce ne vorrebbero 15 di Draghi, l’unico suo difetto è che è vecchio e quindi non potra esrcitare a lungo come invece ha fatto il mio altro idolo politico a Mosca.


Ahahha andiamo bene! Ti parla una contagiosa evita di rispondermi anche per questo


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ahahha andiamo bene! Ti parla una contagiosa evita di rispondermi anche per questo


No no, non evito, il male va estirpato alla radice.
Perche contagiosa? Sei sieropositiva?


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

E comunque tutto ciò mi sembra molto off topic



Pincopallista ha detto:


> No no, non evito, il male va estirpato alla radice.
> Perche contagiosa? Sei sieropositiva?


Ah vero, sono i vaccinati quelli che possono contagiare… sorry

Fossi sieropositiva non sarebbe un problema per te comunque

Male estirpato alla radice? Quindi mi devi ammazzare?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ah vero, sono i vaccinati quelli che possono contagiare… sorry


Veramente se parliamo di Covid, tutti possono contagiare, vaccinati e non.
Se in materia sei ignorante ti suggerisco ti chiedere a Danny che ti apre …la mente.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Veramente se parliamo di Covid, tutti possono contagiare, vaccinati e non.
> Se in materia sei ignorante ti suggerisco ti chiedere a Danny che ti apre …la mente.


esattamente, ma visto che mi sembravi un soldatino di draghi e del chi non si vaccina muore stavo ironizzando


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Fossi sieropositiva non sarebbe un problema per te comunque


Nemmeno se tu fossi contagiosa di Covid lo saresti, tuttavia me ne hai parlato tu di contagiosità quindi connetti il cervello prima di dare queste risposte così idiote.
In fondo il tuo ganzo, ti tratta per il valore che hai.
Ha capito bene cosa può avere da te.
Inutile quindi investire più risorse.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Abbiamo le stesse idee riguardo a tutto ciò! Rilassati che qua non siamo in un forum di politica internazionale


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> esattamente, ma visto che mi sembravi un soldatino di draghi e del chi non si vaccina muore stavo ironizzando


ah stavi ironizzando, quindi dovevo ridere?
dimmelo prima la prossima volta così rido.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> ah stavi ironizzando, quindi dovevo ridere?
> dimmelo prima la prossima volta così rido.


Almeno al lavoro ti pagherebbero per qualcosa


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Abbiamo le stesse idee riguardo a tutto ciò! Rilassati che qua non siamo in un forum di politica internazionale


Sono già rilassato.
poco fa stavo bevendo uno spritz Campari con una persona del forum davanti al mare.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sono già rilassato.
> poco fa stavo bevendo uno spritz Campari con una persona del forum davanti al mare.


 Beato


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Almeno al lavoro ti pagherebbero per qualcosa


Quale lavoro? Io faccio lavorare gli altri per me, e vengo pagato per loro.


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quale lavoro? Io faccio lavorare gli altri per me, e vengo pagato per loro.


Beato 2


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> vabbè quindi se la metti così chiudiamo tutti i social del mondo


Non capiamo il senso di fare domande e non ascoltare le risposte


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capiamo il senso di fare domande e non ascoltare le risposte


magari un giorno le ascolterò non ci sto riuscendo ora


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> magari un giorno le ascolterò non ci sto riuscendo ora


Appunto . Non capisco allora perché chiedere consigli


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto . Non capisco allora perché chiedere consigli


Ok non disturberò più


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ok non disturberò più


Ma non  è che disturbi ci mancherebbe
Mi domando a cosa ti serva . Era curiosità la mia


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non  è che disturbi ci mancherebbe
> Mi domando a cosa ti serva . Era curiosità la mia


Era solo per buttare fuori quello che mi succedeva, visto che la mia amica non lo vuole sapere e i miei amici scherzano e basta


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Era solo per buttare fuori quello che mi succedeva, visto che la mia amica non lo vuole sapere e i miei amici scherzano e basta


Capito
Anche io entrai con le stesse motivazioni ma ascoltare i pareri mi fu molto utile


----------



## ladyred (29 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Capito
> Anche io entrai con le stesse motivazioni ma ascoltare i pareri mi fu molto utile


grazie, forse mi serve solopiù tempo rispetto a te. Non voglio opprimere il forum e se do fastidio vado da un’altra parte…. Tutto qua


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> grazie, forse mi serve solopiù tempo rispetto a te. Non voglio opprimere il forum e se do fastidio vado da un’altra parte…. Tutto qua


Nessun fastidio


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> grazie, forse mi serve solo più tempo rispetto a te. Non voglio opprimere il forum e se do fastidio vado da un’altra parte…. Tutto qua


ah che ti serva più tempo è sicuro, solo che sarebbe il caso di dare una mano al destino.  non dai fastidio, solo che a volte veramente con te sembra di parlare al muro e ci piacerebbe riflettessi su sta cosa


----------



## MariLea (29 Settembre 2021)

Ciao @ladyred,
qui sono stata assente per molto tempo, torno e ti ritrovo allo stesso punto...
ma cosa pensi che a lui piaccia di te, cosa lo attrae


----------



## Ulisse (29 Settembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ciao @ladyred,
> cosa pensi che a lui piaccia di te, cosa lo attrae


credo le sfide difficili


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> Era solo per buttare fuori quello che mi succedeva, visto che la mia amica non lo vuole sapere e i miei amici scherzano e basta


Capisco il tuo bisogno, ma tu comprendi che anche i tuoi amici si sono stancati di sentirti dire sempre le stesse cose sul tizio.
Arrivera un bel momento che nessuno più ti darà retta. Se non lasciarti parlare per poi cambiare discorso. Non c'è soluzione, ne consigli che possano aiutarti, perché tu non vuoi essere aiutata. Questi incontri di sesso con questa persona sono e resteranno tali finché lui vorrà  (non tu, lui). 
Il punto è perché non accettarlo per come è. Ecco la mia domanda perché ti fai tutti sti problemi?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> no no, io leggo, rispondo e bastono.
> e resto dell’idea tu sia qui solo a pigliare per il culo il prossimo tanto per passare un po’ di tempo.
> Draghi? Per me che sono favorevole alla dittatura, non quella del duce ma quella dei faraoni, penso che ce ne vorrebbero 15 di Draghi, l’unico suo difetto è che è vecchio e quindi non potra esrcitare a lungo come invece ha fatto il mio altro idolo politico a Mosca.


Ma figurati draghi è un servo. Almeno Putin comanda lui.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo bisogno, ma tu comprendi che anche i tuoi amici si sono stancati di sentirti dire sempre le stesse cose sul tizio.
> Arrivera un bel momento che nessuno più ti darà retta. Se non lasciarti parlare per poi cambiare discorso. Non c'è soluzione, ne consigli che possano aiutarti, perché tu non vuoi essere aiutata. Questi incontri di sesso con questa persona sono e resteranno tali finché lui vorrà  (non tu, lui).
> Il punto è perché non accettarlo per come è. Ecco la mia domanda perché ti fai tutti sti problemi?


Bisogno di attenzioni?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bisogno di attenzioni?


Mi pare che stia ottenendo l'esatto opposto


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire? Siamo amici da anni vorrei capire perché non ha risposto


Boh. 
Ti faccio un esempio. 
Mi ha scritto uno prima su messanger. 
Ho ancora il pallino sullo smartphone ma non ho voglia di rispondergli. 
Sto scrivendo cose qui, con il pallino di Mess sempre tra le scatole. Ma se lo butto nel cestino, poi mi scordo. 
È che non ho voglia di rispondere adesso, uffa.


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma perché tu sei me quando sono con lui? Se gli importa solo una scopata allora perché si ferma a parlare o andare a mangiare insieme? Ho 29 anni e lui 51


Il pacchetto completo è questo. Stop. Sei divertente per una serata e una scopata. 
Niente di più. 
Per me e per tutti gli uomini sposati qui saresti perfetta. 
Un'amante a comando.



ladyred ha detto:


> Sono la rovina di chi mi vorrebbe in modo serio?


Sì. 
Perché ti stai abituando a questa modalità.



ladyred ha detto:


> Sì vero! Li lascio senza risposta per giorni e li tratto male


Non ne dubitavo.



ladyred ha detto:


> esattamente, ma visto che mi sembravi un soldatino di draghi e del chi non si vaccina muore stavo ironizzando


Scusate,  ma state parlando di vaccini anche qui? 
Vi prego, parliamo che ne so, di sesso. 
Di tette.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire? Siamo amici da anni vorrei capire perché non ha risposto


Quando una persona non risponde è perché non è interessata a rispondere. 
Alla lunga ci si annoia


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2021)

Una cosa da non sottovalutare è che lui su whatsapp l'aveva archiviata.
Chi è che archivia o silenzia le notifiche di qualcuno in particolare? A mio parere, lo fa chi non vuole che "X" rompa le balle o chi ha bisogno di nascondere qualcosa.


----------



## Lostris (30 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Una cosa da non sottovalutare è che lui su whatsapp l'aveva archiviata.
> Chi è che archivia o silenzia le notifiche di qualcuno in particolare? A mio parere, lo fa chi non vuole che "X" rompa le balle o chi ha bisogno di nascondere qualcosa.


Se “solo” non vuoi rotture silenzi la persona. Non ti arrivano le notifiche, però vedi nella pagina principale se ti scrive.

Se l’archivi è perché hai da nascondere (ma lui è sposato, no?), nel senso che non solo non ti arrivano le notifiche, ma proprio non ti compare nell’elenco di chi ti scrive.
C’è solo un flag molto discreto che ti fa capire che nell’area archiviate hai un messaggio.. e in effetti puoi non notarlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma perché tu sei me quando sono con lui? Se gli importa solo una scopata allora perché si ferma a parlare o andare a mangiare insieme? Ho 29 anni e lui 51


Per cortesia. Alla nostra veneranda età succede.


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ciao @ladyred,
> qui sono stata assente per molto tempo, torno e ti ritrovo allo stesso punto...
> ma cosa pensi che a lui piaccia di te, cosa lo attrae


La comodità


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo bisogno, ma tu comprendi che anche i tuoi amici si sono stancati di sentirti dire sempre le stesse cose sul tizio.
> Arrivera un bel momento che nessuno più ti darà retta. Se non lasciarti parlare per poi cambiare discorso. Non c'è soluzione, ne consigli che possano aiutarti, perché tu non vuoi essere aiutata. Questi incontri di sesso con questa persona sono e resteranno tali finché lui vorrà  (non tu, lui).
> Il punto è perché non accettarlo per come è. Ecco la mia domanda perché ti fai tutti sti problemi?


In parte perché è preda di quegli innamoramenti autodistruttivi che fanno molto rock anni 70, molto perché è sempre stata abituata ad essere lei la stronza che sparisce e non ha realizzato che il karma a volte è veramente infame


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> La comodità


O magari scopa bene, che ne sai?
Certo che uno che ti propone la macchina a 51 anni


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O magari scopa bene, che ne sai?
> Certo che uno che ti propone la macchina a 51 anni


dici Ladyred?  ma che sia bravissima a letto non ne dubito affatto.   solo che non sa fare la puttana ed ormai c'ha n'età che pure dovrebbe sapere come certe cose dovrebbero andare in automatico


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici Ladyred?  ma che sia bravissima a letto non ne dubito affatto.   solo che non sa fare la puttana ed ormai c'ha n'età che pure dovrebbe sapere come certe cose dovrebbero andare in automatico


No guarda parlavo di Maria Immacolata.
E comunque non fa la mignotta, la mignotta sa monetizzare il valore della merce. Ribadisco che secondo me si autopunisce.


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

Secondo me pensa di essere la reincarnazione della moglie di jim morrison solo che questo non è scemo


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Una cosa da non sottovalutare è che lui su whatsapp l'aveva archiviata.
> Chi è che archivia o silenzia le notifiche di qualcuno in particolare? A mio parere, lo fa chi non vuole che "X" rompa le balle o chi ha bisogno di nascondere qualcosa.


Quando archivi al primo messaggio la conversazione torna in alto.
Sì, lo si fa quando vuoi nascondere una conversazione a qualcuno, e effettivamente il tipo ha una,  se non ricordo male.


----------



## ladyred (2 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quando archivi al primo messaggio la conversazione torna in alto.
> Sì, lo si fa quando vuoi nascondere una conversazione a qualcuno, e effettivamente il tipo ha una,  se non ricordo male.


beh sì penso che l’abbia fatto per nascondermi dalla tizia… e poi non è molto attivo tecnologicamente parlando. 
comunque magari proverò ad uscire anche con quello della palestra


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Ragazzi ho aggiornamenti ma non belli! Sto abbastanza male e non dormo da due giorni…. Oggi lo vedrò e poi vi racconterò


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ragazzi ho aggiornamenti ma non belli! Sto abbastanza male e non dormo da due giorni…. Oggi lo vedrò e poi vi racconterò


Vuoi intanto raccontare ciò che ti angustia?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

In tutto questo tempo ci siamo visti sempre, anche più volte a settimana e il sesso è sempre stato alla grande. 
lui da quello che so si vede ancora con quella della sua età che gli sta ancora prestando l’auto. 
l’altra sera però mi propone di farlo a 3 con una della mia età che ha conosciuto da alcuni mesi. 
io subito gli ho detto che l’unica mia paura è che lui preferisca questa a me, lui mi ha detto che non esiste questa cosa perché io a livello di sesso sono un’altra cosa.
Da quella sera ci sto male perché ho paura che adesso sarà lei ad ospitarlo i prossimi giorni che gli serviva una casa in zona. Ho sempre saputo che vedeva altre, come quando l’anno scorso si è fatto 2 settimane in Romania a casa di quella tipa, oppure quando ha invitato a casa sua quellla di Modena e il giorno dopo veniva anche Da me. Oggi ci vediamo e volevo capire se starà da lei ma ho paura di starci male. 
i miei amici dicono che ho poca autostima, dovrei sapere quanto valgo e che lui potrebbe perdere molto.

Ieri non mi ha risposto fino alle 15 dalla sera prima e io mi sono fatta il film che stesse con questa anche se però la tizia che gli presa L auto dubito lo avrebbe fatto andar via con la sua auto per ore senza saper nulla, perché aveva il cellulare spento

Nel frattempo l’altra sera ho accettato di vedermi con uno che lavora in palestra, ma è andata malissimo perché non è minimamente come far sesso con lui. Non vedevo l’ora di finire. Zero intesa. Quindi vedere altri non mi serve


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> In tutto questo tempo ci siamo visti sempre, anche più volte a settimana e il sesso è sempre stato alla grande.
> lui da quello che so si vede ancora con quella della sua età che gli sta ancora prestando l’auto.
> l’altra sera però mi propone di farlo a 3 con una della mia età che ha conosciuto da alcuni mesi.
> io subito gli ho detto che l’unica mia paura è che lui preferisca questa a me, lui mi ha detto che non esiste questa cosa perché io a livello di sesso sono un’altra cosa.
> ...


Ma non è un discorso di autostima.
È la tua natura, e non puoi scappare. Tu sei fatta per ubbidire. Hai l'animo da schiava. Hai voglia a fare la ribelle dell'ultima ora, tu per goderti un rapporto, anche solo sessuale, Vai messa sotto. È chiaro come il sole.
Guarda che non c'entra niente a livello di pratiche.
Tu godi a essere umiliata.
Facci pace.



ladyred ha detto:


> Ieri non mi ha risposto fino alle 15 dalla sera prima e io mi sono fatta il film che stesse con questa anche se però la tizia che gli presa L auto dubito lo avrebbe fatto andar via con la sua auto per ore senza saper nulla, perché aveva il cellulare spento


E quindi?


ladyred ha detto:


> Nel frattempo l’altra sera ho accettato di vedermi con uno che lavora in palestra, ma è andata malissimo perché non è minimamente come far sesso con lui. Non vedevo l’ora di finire. Zero intesa. Quindi vedere altri non mi serve


Trattavasi di bravo ragazzo?
Troppo gentile?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non è un discorso di autostima.
> È la tua natura, e non puoi scappare. Tu sei fatta per ubbidire. Hai l'animo da schiava. Hai voglia a fare la ribelle dell'ultima ora, tu per goderti un rapporto, anche solo sessuale, Vai messa sotto. È chiaro come il sole.
> Guarda che non c'entra niente a livello di pratiche.
> Tu godi a essere umiliata.
> ...


Sì noioso, il sesso il tutto della serata. L’ho passata a parlare anche di lui e questo mi ascoltava abbracciandomi


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Beh sono gelosa, vorrei essere sempre io la prima scelta


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Beh sono gelosa, vorrei essere sempre io la prima scelta


Ciccia, dai retta, entra in una relazione DS fatta bene
sennò non ne esci.
ti farai sempre peggio
a te serve uno che ti domini, ma che fissi regole chiare, e che le rispetti, non un pressapochista da mezzo euro.
pure tra le schiave c'è una gerarchia


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciccia, dai retta, entra in una relazione DS fatta bene
> sennò non ne esci.
> ti farai sempre peggio
> a te serve uno che ti domini, ma che fissi regole chiare, e che le rispetti, non un pressapochista da mezzo euro.
> pure tra le schiave c'è una gerarchia


Sono bloccata con lui e ora con la storia di questa mi sto ammazzando da sola


----------



## JON (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sono bloccata con lui e ora con la storia di questa mi sto ammazzando da sola


Il problema quindi non è il solito andazzo, è che tu ti sentiresti meglio se lui ti tenesse in cima alla lista a prescindere dall'andazzo?
Scusa ma che tipo di rapporto auspichi?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema quindi non è il solito andazzo, è che tu ti sentiresti meglio se lui ti tenesse in cima alla lista a prescindere dall'andazzo?
> Scusa ma che tipo di rapporto auspichi?


vederci sempre come abbiamo fatto ora fino ora


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> vederci sempre come abbiamo fatto ora fino ora


Praticamente il vederlo spesso sublima l'ansia derivante dal fatto che va con altre.
Questo rapporto a tre si terrà oggi?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciccia, dai retta, entra in una relazione DS fatta bene
> sennò non ne esci.
> ti farai sempre peggio
> a te serve uno che ti domini, ma che fissi regole chiare, e che le rispetti, non un pressapochista da mezzo euro.
> pure tra le schiave c'è una gerarchia


Cioe? Chi ha piu schiave ha una gerarchia?


----------



## JON (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> vederci sempre come abbiamo fatto ora fino ora


Non ricordo bene il tutto, in pratica come funzionerebbe?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Praticamente il vederlo spesso sublima l'ansia derivante dal fatto che va con altre.
> Questo rapporto a tre si terrà oggi?


no oggi ci vediamo noi due… quello a 3 a breve probabilmente, lui mi vedeva un poco dubitante quindi ne abbiamo parlato poi con calma


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Non ricordo bene il tutto, in pratica come funzionerebbe?


ci sentiamo e ci vediamo per scopare. A volte facciamo anche altro comeun film o una cena ma è una storia di sesso. 
lui non vuole sentimenti lo ha ribadito anche l’altra sera quando parlavamo di questa cosa a 3


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> ci sentiamo e ci vediamo per scopare. A volte facciamo anche altro comeun film o una cena ma è una storia di sesso.
> lui non vuole sentimenti lo ha ribadito anche l’altra sera quando parlavamo di questa cosa a 3


Quanti anni hai adesso?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai adesso?


30 io 52 lui


----------



## JON (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> ci sentiamo e ci vediamo per scopare. A volte facciamo anche altro comeun film o una cena ma è una storia di sesso.
> lui non vuole sentimenti lo ha ribadito anche l’altra sera quando parlavamo di questa cosa a 3


Quindi a te sta bene così, o perlomeno hai trovato un tuo equilibrio in questa modalità, prendendo per buono quello che ti è concesso e vai avanti con la sensazione che sia un rapporto tutto sommato accettabile.

Adesso lui introduce un altro elemento soggettivo e tu vai in crisi. Pensavo fosse ansia, invece temi che ti accantoni preferendo qualcun altro che alla fine prenda possesso del tuo posto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> no oggi ci vediamo noi due… quello a 3 a breve probabilmente, lui mi vedeva un poco dubitante quindi ne abbiamo parlato poi con calma


Non penso che tu vada bene per farlo a 3, visto che temi il confronto con le altre sue donne.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi a te sta bene così, o perlomeno hai trovato un tuo equilibrio in questa modalità, prendendo per buono quello che ti è concesso e vai avanti con la sensazione che sia un rapporto tutto sommato accettabile.
> 
> Adesso lui introduce un altro elemento soggettivo e tu vai in crisi. Pensavo fosse ansia, invece temi che ti accantoni preferendo qualcun altro che alla fine prenda possesso del tuo posto.


Esatto proprio così! Nonostante lui mi abbia detto il contrario quando gli ho esposto questo mio dubbio


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non penso che tu vada bene per farlo a 3, visto che temi il confronto con le altre sue donne.


volevo provarlo per due motivi. 
1- per non deluderlo
2- per far vedere a me stessa che io sono meglio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> volevo provarlo per due motivi.
> 1- per non deluderlo
> 2- per far vedere a me stessa che io sono meglio


Ma così diventa una sfida, mentre dovrebbe essere una collaborazione.


----------



## JON (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Esatto proprio così! Nonostante lui mi abbia detto il contrario quando gli ho esposto questo mio dubbio


L'altra quanti anni ha?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> 30 io 52 lui


Come ti immagini tra dieci anni?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi a te sta bene così, o perlomeno hai trovato un tuo equilibrio in questa modalità, prendendo per buono quello che ti è concesso e vai avanti con la sensazione che sia un rapporto tutto sommato accettabile.
> 
> Adesso lui introduce un altro elemento soggettivo e tu vai in crisi. Pensavo fosse ansia, invece temi che ti accantoni preferendo qualcun altro che alla fine prenda possesso del tuo posto.


Capirai che posto...


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come ti immagini tra dieci anni?


non lo so, sono una persona che vive la giornata , magari ogni tanto mi capita di farmi la domanda, ma poi preferisco vivere il momento è non pensare a come andrà il futuro



JON ha detto:


> L'altra quanti anni ha?


quella che gli presa l’auto ha qualche anno più di lui, questa ha la mia stessa età , quella della Romania 45 e un’altra di Firenze sui 34 anni


----------



## JON (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capirai che posto...


Sono pienamente d'accordo, ma ad uno che in mezzo ad un oceano resta aggrappato a due metri quadri di terra ferma gli vai a dire che in definitiva è un posto di merda?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> non lo so, sono una persona che vive la giornata , magari ogni tanto mi capita di farmi la domanda, ma poi preferisco vivere il momento è non pensare a come andrà il futuro


Ma un lavoro lo hai, una casa pure, uno smartphone ecc
Quindi non è che dormi al parco e non credo che ti immagini sotto un ponte tra dieci anni.
Sentimentalmente come pensi di volerti sentire tra dieci anni. Tu quarantenne con lui sessantenne che ti mette alla prova con ragazze più giovani? Tu trionfante perché sei la preferita?


----------



## JON (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> quella che gli presa l’auto ha qualche anno più di lui, questa ha la mia stessa età , quella della Romania 45 e un’altra di Firenze sui 34 anni


Ah già...le altre
Sarà che lei la vedi potenzialmente l'unica più pericolosa rispetto al resto dell'harem?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo, ma ad uno che in mezzo ad un oceano resta aggrappato a due metri quadri di terra ferma gli vai a dire che in definitiva è un posto di merda?


Ma non è terra ferma, è una zattera da cui teme di essere buttata giù.
Lady dovrebbe andare in terapia per cercare da uscire dalla situazione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Ah già...le altre
> Sarà che lei la vedi potenzialmente l'unica più pericolosa rispetto al resto dell'harem?


Ma lui è single?


----------



## JON (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è terra ferma, è una zattera da cui teme di essere buttata giù.
> Lady dovrebbe andare in terapia per cercare da uscire dalla situazione.


Lady ancora deve iniziare a ragionare, sarebbe già un passo


----------



## JON (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma lui è single?


Mi sembra di sì, dopotutto non potrebbe essere altrimenti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Mi sembra di sì, dopotutto non potrebbe essere altrimenti


Vite sprecate...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Lady ancora deve iniziare a ragionare, sarebbe già un passo


Non ce la fa.
Ha consegnato se stessa all’arbitrio di questo uomo. 
Deve solo arrivare ad accettare di aver bisogno di aiuto


----------



## JON (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vite sprecate...


Lui diciamo che alla fine li veste giusti i panni del ruolo, si guarda bene da far evolvere le storie e ne prende quello che gli pare.
Ladyred invece sì è adattata allo squallore dell'offerta, convincendosi peraltro che per lei quello va più che bene, perfino insostituibile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> volevo provarlo per due motivi.
> 1- per non deluderlo
> 2- per far vedere a me stessa che io sono meglio


Stronzata mega galattica. E ci rimarrai malissimo



ladyred ha detto:


> quella che gli presa l’auto ha qualche anno più di lui, questa ha la mia stessa età , quella della Romania 45 e un’altra di Firenze sui 34 anni


Che bello, perché non proponi un'orgia con tutte, gli fai un sorpresone



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciccia, dai retta, entra in una relazione DS fatta bene
> sennò non ne esci.
> ti farai sempre peggio
> a te serve uno che ti domini, ma che fissi regole chiare, e che le rispetti, non un pressapochista da mezzo euro.
> pure tra le schiave c'è una gerarchia


Ma questo non è minimamente una relazione DS. 
È uno che la Usa, sapendo di giocare sulla sua totale debolezza.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma questo non è minimamente una relazione DS.
> È uno che la Usa, sapendo di giocare sulla sua totale debolezza.


Ma qui dentro vedete solo uomini che "usano" donne?
Avete (tu e un altro paio) una visione così bassa dell'intelligenza femminile?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Mi sembra di sì, dopotutto non potrebbe essere altrimenti


ha quella fissa al suo paese che è quella che gli presta L auto


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Ah già...le altre
> Sarà che lei la vedi potenzialmente l'unica più pericolosa rispetto al resto dell'harem?


credo di si nonostante lui mi abbia detto che io sono un altro livello


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> credo di si nonostante lui mi abbia detto che io sono un altro livello


Quindi vuoi confrontarti per capire se può soffiarti lo scettro di n.1


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quindi vuoi confrontarti per capire se può soffiarti lo scettro di n.1


si ho pensato di farlo per quello


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro vedete solo uomini che "usano" donne?
> Avete (tu e un altro paio) una visione così bassa dell'intelligenza femminile?


In questo caso non è questione di intelligenza, ma di problemi psicologici. Non che questo soggetto non ne abbia, ma non è qui. Quelli simili che sono approdati qui erano più problematici delle donne e hanno rifiutato di mettersi in discussione.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso non è questione di intelligenza, ma di problemi psicologici. Non che questo soggetto non ne abbia, ma non è qui. Quelli simili che sono approdati qui erano più problematici delle donne e hanno rifiutato di mettersi in discussione.


dici che anche lui ha problemi ?


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> quella che gli presa l’auto ha qualche anno più di lui, questa ha la mia stessa età , quella della Romania 45 e un’altra di Firenze sui 34 anni


E a me cascano le braccia.... @ladyred , sono ANNI che sei dietro a questo qui   
Non è magari il caso che te ne stacchi?
Se hai lui nella testa, è ovvio che se anche provi con qualcun altro il confronto (impietoso) sarà sempre dietro l'angolo. Mollalo. Che lo capisci anche tu che non ce la fai a relegarlo a qualche momento della tua vita.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E a me cascano le braccia.... @ladyred , sono ANNI che sei dietro a questo qui
> Non è magari il caso che te ne stacchi?
> Se hai lui nella testa, è ovvio che se anche provi con qualcun altro il confronto (impietoso) sarà sempre dietro l'angolo. Mollalo. Che lo capisci anche tu che non ce la fai a relegarlo a qualche momento della tua vita.


Foglia se esistesse una pillola per dimenticarlo l’avrei già presa, ma la mia mente non ci riesce a cancellare. 
ho provato a vedere altri, mesi fa mi dicevate tutti di provare altrimenti non avrei mai capito, e non mi è piaciuto nessuno.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> si ho pensato di farlo per quello


Allora, come uomo assennato ti dico che fai malissimo. 
Come maschio 50enne pruriginoso ti dico "vai e falle vedere chi sei"


----------



## Vera (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> credo di si nonostante lui mi abbia detto che io sono un altro livello


È quello che vuoi sentirti dire e lui lo sa. Pensi che alle altre dica diversamente?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora, come uomo assennato ti dico che fai malissimo.
> Come maschio 50enne pruriginoso ti dico "vai e falle vedere chi sei"


Ma non è oggi! Oggi volevo capire se andrà a dormire da lei dopo che viene a scopare da me


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È quello che vuoi sentirti dire e lui lo sa. Pensi che alle altre dica diversamente?


mi ha detto chiaramente che molte cose durante il sesso lei non le fa.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma non è oggi! Oggi volevo capire se andrà a dormire da lei dopo che viene a scopare da me


Quando sarà. 
Faccelo sapere prima, eh!


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Foglia se esistesse una pillola per dimenticarlo l’avrei già presa, ma la mia mente non ci riesce a cancellare.
> ho provato a vedere altri, mesi fa mi dicevate tutti di provare altrimenti non avrei mai capito, e non mi è piaciuto nessuno.


Sì, ma devi smettere di vedere lui. Soffrirai per quanto? Un mese? Due mesi? Sei mesi? E va bene, cacchio vuoi che siano in confronto ad ANNI passati a soffrirgli dietro. Non la penso nemmeno come @Arcistufo, anche se tempo fa ero arrivata pure io a pensarlo. Non ti interessa nemmeno il piacere di un rapporto DS. In quei rapporti, si esce, e si entra, comunque. Ho letto che accetti un rapporto a tre (già te lo aveva proposto) per fare piacere a lui e per dimostrarti di essere la più brava: davvero questo è un gioco DS? Perché tutto mi sembra, fuorchè che tu ne tragga piacere. E niente: sono giunta alla conclusione che si tratti di una relazione semplicemente malata, in cui lui che è molto sgamato e molto incentrato sui propri bisogni, ti manipola all'occorrenza come vuole. Esci da quella relazione. E' semplicemente tossica.


----------



## Vera (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> mi ha detto chiaramente che molte cose durante il sesso lei non le fa.


Io so di mio che sono la migliore. Non ho bisogno di metterti in competizione con nessuna e, sopratutto, non avrei bisogno dell'attestato di merito di uno come lui.
Ma se tu ci credi e questo ti fa sentire meglio, ben venga, che ti devo dire?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> dici che anche lui ha problemi ?


Mi pare proprio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, ma devi smettere di vedere lui. Soffrirai per quanto? Un mese? Due mesi? Sei mesi? E va bene, cacchio vuoi che siano in confronto ad ANNI passati a soffrirgli dietro. Non la penso nemmeno come @Arcistufo, anche se tempo fa ero arrivata pure io a pensarlo. Non ti interessa nemmeno il piacere di un rapporto DS. In quei rapporti, si esce, e si entra, comunque. Ho letto che accetti un rapporto a tre (già te lo aveva proposto) per fare piacere a lui e per dimostrarti di essere la più brava: davvero questo è un gioco DS? Perché tutto mi sembra, fuorchè che tu ne tragga piacere. E niente: sono giunta alla conclusione che si tratti di una relazione semplicemente malata, in cui lui che è molto sgamato e molto incentrato sui propri bisogni, ti manipola all'occorrenza come vuole. Esci da quella relazione. E' semplicemente tossica.


Lei non si vede fidanzata, moglie o mamma.
Lei si vede solo come una che scopa.
La conosciamo da anni: se lascia questo, sempre un altro così ne trova.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Detto questo questa sera saprò come prenderò la cosa


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io so di mio che sono la migliore. Non ho bisogno di metterti in competizione con nessuna e, sopratutto, non avrei bisogno dell'attestato di merito di uno come lui.
> Ma se tu ci credi e questo ti fa sentire meglio, ben venga, che ti devo dire?


Ma la migliore in cosa?
Non c’è una gara.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la migliore in cosa?
> Non c’è una gara.


Allora perché ci vuole vedere entrambe e non ne tiene solo una


----------



## Vera (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la migliore in cosa?
> Non c’è una gara.


Infatti non parlavo di competizione. Io sono il meglio. Punto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> volevo provarlo per due motivi.
> 1- per non deluderlo
> 2- per far vedere a me stessa che io sono meglio


Due motivi sbagliati


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Allora perché ci vuole vedere entrambe e non ne tiene solo una


Non lo fa mica per fare una classifica
È un gioco che dovrebbe essere condiviso senza competizione. Anche perché se vai in competizione con l’altra e pensi con chi lui gode di più, tu non ti godi nulla . Che senso ha farlo?


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lei non si vede fidanzata, moglie o mamma.
> Lei si vede solo come una che scopa.
> La conosciamo da anni: se lascia questo, sempre un altro così ne trova.


Ma va benissimo!
Non ho detto che deve cercare il compagno di vita se non sa che farsene.
Ma da lì a sbavare dietro a uno di 20 anni più grande, per giunta scroccone, che la usa a suo piacimento (senza nemmeno portarle piacere), si incazza se lei non esce al freddo con la febbre, e.... non mi ricordo nemmeno più cosa d'altro, davvero ne passa.
Il tutto per cosa? Per essere quella del suo harem "che scopa meglio"? Io non ho parole....
Ne trova un altro uguale? Può essere, dubito che - uscita da un'esperienza simile - sarebbe la stessa cosa, però


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Allora perché ci vuole vedere entrambe e non ne tiene solo una


Perché ha visto troppi film porno e sicuramente spera che voi due facciate lo snowball.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Perché ha visto troppi film porno e sicuramente spera che voi due facciate lo snowball.


intendevo singolarmente…


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> mi ha detto chiaramente che molte cose durante il sesso lei non le fa.


Tu dovresti essere altro per lui ad altri livelli


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> intendevo singolarmente…


Ma lui è un sultano...


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Allora perché ci vuole vedere entrambe e non ne tiene solo una


E' un gioco. Poi, non capisco (ma è un limite mio) cosa tu possa trovarci di positivo a questa stregua. Tanto più che se non vado errata dicesti anche che ti fa schifo l'idea di fare sesso con un'altra donna. Perché cacchio lo fai? Ma mandalo a .... scopare il mare, a quel punto. Dici che è il migliore a letto, e poi gli permetti di coinvolgerti in giochi che non ti coinvolgono minimamente. Non è che vuole "selezionare", comunque, nessuna della due. Vuole avervi lì contemporaneamente (immagino) solo per lui, considerato che non mi sembri nemmeno incline a giocare con l'altra. Le cose si provano se c'è almeno un minimo di curiosità, di entusiasmo. Altrimenti che cacchio fai? Non capisco.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un gioco. Poi, non capisco (ma è un limite mio) cosa tu possa trovarci di positivo a questa stregua. Tanto più che se non vado errata dicesti anche che ti fa schifo l'idea di fare sesso con un'altra donna. Perché cacchio lo fai? Ma mandalo a .... scopare il mare, a quel punto. Dici che è il migliore a letto, e poi gli permetti di coinvolgerti in giochi che non ti coinvolgono minimamente. Non è che vuole "selezionare", comunque, nessuna della due. Vuole avervi lì contemporaneamente (immagino) solo per lui, considerato che non mi sembri nemmeno incline a giocare con l'altra. Le cose si provano se c'è almeno un minimo di curiosità, di entusiasmo. Altrimenti che cacchio fai? Non capisco.


si a riguardo la cosa A tre e’ così…. Ma non capisco perché lui ha voluto allargare il cerchio con anche questa…. Roba da uomini? Io non comprendo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> si a riguardo la cosa A tre e’ così…. Ma non capisco perché lui ha voluto allargare il cerchio con anche questa…. Roba da uomini? Io non comprendo


Te l'ho detto, vorrà vedervi fare snowball e ce ne vogliono due per farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> si a riguardo la cosa A tre e’ così…. Ma non capisco perché lui ha voluto allargare il cerchio con anche questa…. Roba da uomini? Io non comprendo


Ma se non comprendi perché gli dici di si
Sono situazioni da cui esci malissimo e possono anche rovinare il tuo rapporto con lui se non sei più che convinta 
A parte che la cosa dovrebbe essere un desiderio tuo e suo che porta a cercare una terza e non che si propone lui con l’altra


----------



## Vera (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> si a riguardo la cosa A tre e’ così…. Ma non capisco perché lui ha voluto allargare il cerchio con anche questa…. Roba da uomini? Io non comprendo


Forse ricordo male ma non ti aveva già proposto una cosa a tre, tempo fa?


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> si a riguardo la cosa A tre e’ così…. Ma non capisco perché lui ha voluto allargare il cerchio con anche questa…. Roba da uomini? Io non comprendo


Semplice: perché gli garberà la cosa a tre. Sono tantissime le dinamiche che ci possono essere in questi rapporti. Lui avrà guardato esclusivamente a ciò che fa piacere a lui. Perfettamente in linea con quel che fa fuori dal letto, peraltro (e non stranamente).


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Forse ricordo male ma non ti aveva già proposto una cosa a tre, tempo fa?


sì ma io ora non sto parlando della cosa a 3, parlo del fatto che nonostante tutto abbia voluto aggiungere anche questa al suo giro di donne! Questo mi fa rabbia


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Ma come fate a stare con uno che se la fa con tante?


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma come fate a stare con uno che se la fa con tante?


Mah. A me fregherebbe nulla se il mio amante ne avesse anche altre. Capirai che mi frega (discorso già fatto) dell'esclusiva "esclusa la compagna".


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma come fate a stare con uno che se la fa con tante?


Ma lui mica è mio marito


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma lui mica è mio marito


Il problema è che tu sei a sua disposizione peggio di come farebbe una moglie


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu sei a sua disposizione peggio di come farebbe una moglie


Quello sì lo ammetto


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah. A me fregherebbe nulla se il mio amante ne avesse anche altre. Capirai che mi frega (discorso già fatto) dell'esclusiva "esclusa la compagna".


Boh io sono gelosa.


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma lui mica è mio marito


Vabbè che c’entra. Non ci tieni a lui?


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Boh io sono gelosa.


E io mi domando come si possa.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè che c’entra. Non ci tieni a lui?


Moltissimo ma conosco anche come è fatto, se dovessi dirgli che vorrei essere l’unica mi saluterebbe.


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E io mi domando come si possa.


Non fossi gelosa significherebbe che non me ne fregherebbe niente. E a quel punto che ci sto a fare?


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Moltissimo ma conosco anche come è fatto, se dovessi dirgli che vorrei essere l’unica mi saluterebbe.


Boh io non so se ce la farei. Ma tu hai altri?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Boh io non so se ce la farei. Ma tu hai altri?


ho provato a vederne altri, ma non mi prendono sopratutto a livello sessuale e quindi non ne esco


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> ho provato a vederne altri, ma non mi prendono sopratutto a livello sessuale e quindi non ne esco


Ti capisco. Nemmeno io riuscirei ora. A me se piace una persona piace solo quella.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Nemmeno io riuscirei ora. A me se piace una persona piace solo quella.


come me!! Il problema è che poi ci metto anni a cancellarla se dovesse finire


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Ho provato a dare una chance agli altri seguendo consigli di due amici, ma io sapevo già che quello era il mio limite


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho provato a dare una chance agli altri seguendo consigli di due amici, ma io sapevo già che quello era il mio limite


Se questi altri non ti interessano è inutile dare chance.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se questi altri non ti interessano è inutile dare chance.


L ho fatto per ripicca perché lui ha sempre visto altre…. Ma non ci riesco


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Ho ora un’ ansia per questa sera


----------



## JON (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> credo di si nonostante lui mi abbia detto che* io sono un altro livello*


Mi spieghi quale effetto provocano su di te quelle parole?


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> L ho fatto per ripicca perché lui ha sempre visto altre…. Ma non ci riesco


Eh ma così non funziona. Inutile vedere altri se la tua testa è lì.


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho ora un’ ansia per questa sera


Perché?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Mi spieghi quale effetto provocano su di te quelle parole?


un punto di sicurezza


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché?


perché ci vedremo…. E vorrei capire se andrà a dormire dopo da lei


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> perché ci vedremo…. E vorrei capire se andrà a dormire dopo da lei


Speriamo di no.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Speriamo di no.


ma tu come fai a resistere mesi senza vederlo?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Allora perché ci vuole vedere entrambe e non ne tiene solo una


Proprio perché non c’è una gara. Usufruisce di quello che capita. Buona la pizza, ma buone le melanzane alla parmigiana,buono anche il brasato e il riso bollito.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio perché non c’è una gara. Usufruisce di quello che capita. Buona la pizza, ma buone le melanzane alla parmigiana,buono anche il brasato e il riso bollito.


Il riso bollito insieme al brasato però


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il riso bollito insieme al brasato però


Dipende dalle giornate.
Lui le considera cose da consumare. Crea situazioni per lui eccitanti. Di quello che provano loro gli interessa il giusto per sentirsi quello che ha il potere.
Uno così dovrebbe trovare solo ...Federica


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma tu come fai a resistere mesi senza vederlo?


Perché comunque mi è vicino anche se siamo lontani. Solo che ora è da Ottobre che non lo vedo e sto iniziando a sclerare. Se non succede niente scendo il 21.


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalle giornate.
> Lui le considera cose da consumare. Crea situazioni per lui eccitanti. Di quello che provano loro gli interessa il giusto per sentirsi quello che ha il potere.
> Uno così dovrebbe trovare solo ...Federica


Magari ha anche una Federica tra le sue amanti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalle giornate.
> Lui le considera cose da consumare. Crea situazioni per lui eccitanti. Di quello che provano loro gli interessa il giusto per sentirsi quello che ha il potere.
> Uno così dovrebbe trovare solo ...Federica


Su questo sono d'accordo. 
Come possa piacere uno così è un mistero. 
Particolarmente bello? O ricco?
Ricco mi sembra di no, se deve farsi prestare l'auto. 
Su cosa fa leva sto qua?
@ladyred  perché sto tizio ti piace così tanto?


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo.
> Come possa piacere uno così è un mistero.
> Particolarmente bello? O ricco?
> Ricco mi sembra di no, se deve farsi prestare l'auto.
> ...


O è ricco o è Rocco. O tutti e due.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo.
> Come possa piacere uno così è un mistero.
> Particolarmente bello? O ricco?
> Ricco mi sembra di no, se deve farsi prestare l'auto.
> ...


Le piace perché la tratta da merda, ma la scopa.
Crea il doppio legame.
Sono cose da psicoterapia


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le piace perché la tratta da merda, ma la scopa.
> Crea il doppio legame.
> Sono cose da psicoterapia


Troppo semplicistico, se piace un motivo deve esserci.
Lo immagino bello, simpatico, affabulatore, dotato di un magnetismo alla Sean Connery.
Per forza


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Troppo semplicistico, se piace un motivo deve esserci.
> Lo immagino bello, simpatico, affabulatore, dotato di un magnetismo alla Sean Connery.
> Per forza


Ma figurati!
È un caso pure lui.
Paolo lo immagini affascinante?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma questo non è minimamente una relazione DS.
> È uno che la Usa, sapendo di giocare sulla sua totale debolezza.


Infatti per entrare in una relazione ds dovrebbe accennare sto tipo.
Cosa che non farà.
Servirà un altro maschietto Alfa che farà il lavoro sporco al posto suo


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro vedete solo uomini che "usano" donne?
> Avete (tu e un altro paio) una visione così bassa dell'intelligenza femminile?


Infatti la partita di lady è con sé stessa.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati!
> È un caso pure lui.
> Paolo lo immagini affascinante?


Paolo se l'è fatta sempre con tardone disperate.
Questo le prende giovani e belle.
Magari deficienti, ma non basta quello a spiegare. 
Anzi, le stupidine si fanno intortare da qualcosa di molto concreto. O presunto tale.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> dici che anche lui ha problemi ?


No. È solo un paraculo che ti ha letta bene.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Troppo semplicistico, se piace un motivo deve esserci.
> Lo immagino bello, simpatico, affabulatore, dotato di un magnetismo alla Sean Connery.
> Per forza


Sì è così! E ci sa fare molto a livello di sesso abbiamo un intesa mai avuta


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, ma devi smettere di vedere lui. Soffrirai per quanto? Un mese? Due mesi? Sei mesi? E va bene, cacchio vuoi che siano in confronto ad ANNI passati a soffrirgli dietro. Non la penso nemmeno come @Arcistufo, anche se tempo fa ero arrivata pure io a pensarlo. Non ti interessa nemmeno il piacere di un rapporto DS. In quei rapporti, si esce, e si entra, comunque. Ho letto che accetti un rapporto a tre (già te lo aveva proposto) per fare piacere a lui e per dimostrarti di essere la più brava: davvero questo è un gioco DS? Perché tutto mi sembra, fuorchè che tu ne tragga piacere. E niente: sono giunta alla conclusione che si tratti di una relazione semplicemente malata, in cui lui che è molto sgamato e molto incentrato sui propri bisogni, ti manipola all'occorrenza come vuole. Esci da quella relazione. E' semplicemente tossica.


Non lo farà mai.
Il bisogno di autoumiliazione é troppo forte.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

No non ha molti soldi cerca anche lavoro non è quello il punto anche se non so come si è presentato a lei. Io lo conosco da anni


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sì è così! E ci sa fare molto a livello di sesso abbiamo un intesa mai avuta


Ma il sesso viene dopo, prima deve averti conquistato con altro,  per forza.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma il sesso viene dopo, prima deve averti conquistato con altro,  per forza.


 Ha del fascino ed e bello


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> No non ha molti soldi cerca anche lavoro non è quello il punto anche se non so come si è presentato a lei. Io lo conosco da anni


Il classico marpione che ci sa fare.
Ma tu non puoi essere come tutte le altre e mirare al portafogli?
Ti possino... ti rovina sto qua.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Paolo se l'è fatta sempre con tardone disperate.
> Questo le prende giovani e belle.
> Magari deficienti, ma non basta quello a spiegare.
> Anzi, le stupidine si fanno intortare da qualcosa di molto concreto. O presunto tale.


La giovinezza e la bellezza (ipotetica perché non le conosciamo) delle donne rendono lui affascinante?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La giovinezza e la bellezza (ipotetica perché non le conosciamo) delle donne rendono lui affascinante?


Ma chi è Paolo?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma chi è Paolo?


Questo https://www.tradimento.net/threads/auguri-di-buon-natale-su-whatsapp.27452/


----------



## *Rossana* (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non lo farà mai.
> Il bisogno di autoumiliazione é troppo forte.


Sono d’accordo. Deve schiantarsi e poi, forse, risalire dal fondo di se stessa.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non lo farà mai.
> Il bisogno di autoumiliazione é troppo forte.


Adesso arriva l'umiliazione... vediamo, sono proprio curioso.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Allora perché ci vuole vedere entrambe e non ne tiene solo una


Perchè si caga sotto, semplice (e sarete più di entrambe) 

Si è probabilmente circondato di donne compiacenti.

Chi compiace perchè gioca il suo steso gioco (ossia sfruttarsi a vicenda - che è ben diverso da usarsi -) e chi compiace teme che dimostrando chi è davvero verrà rifiutata (e quindi i sì e i no non sono funzionali a trovare il proprio piacere ma sono funzionali a non perderlo). 

tu a quale delle due appartieni?


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho ora un’ansia per questa sera


guarda, passo io e ti prendo a coppie di schiaffoni finchè non diventan dispari, così io mi sfogo e tu dimentichi l'ansia.   2 piccioni con una fava.

di che ansia cianci?  tanto a fine corsa lui ti dirà che sei Marylin arrotolata con Moana nel corpo di Belen e tu camminerai a 3 metri da terra fino alla prossima volta


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè si caga sotto, semplice
> 
> Si è probabilmente circondato di donne compiacenti.
> 
> ...


toglierei il probabilmente


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti per entrare in una relazione ds dovrebbe accennare sto tipo.
> Cosa che non farà.
> Servirà un altro maschietto Alfa che farà il lavoro sporco al posto suo



Ma hai presente a chi potrebbe capitare in mano una come @ladyred ???

forse forse meglio questo che tutto sommato meglio questo che sembra così limitato da non poter fare ulteriori danni...


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> toglierei il probabilmente


eh...diciamo che stavo considerando il 99,78% di possibilità che sia così.
Mi concedo un scostamento minimo di errore...

Non che porti molto più lontano dalla compiacenza eh...


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il classico marpione che ci sa fare.
> *Ma tu non puoi essere come tutte le altre e mirare al portafogli?*
> Ti possino... ti rovina sto qua.


Il grassetto è davvero un'opera d'arte. 
Hai ragione...

Ma se avesse i soldi...come potrebbe occuparsi di lui?


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma hai presente a chi potrebbe capitare in mano una come @ladyred ???
> 
> forse forse meglio questo che tutto sommato meglio questo che sembra così limitato da non poter fare ulteriori danni...


a chiunque lei capiti in mano, riporterebbe dei danni.   finchè lei crede che quello che prova sia amore, non ne saltiamo fuori


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> 30 io 52 lui


Tutte agli altri le fortune.


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sì è così! E ci sa fare molto a livello di sesso abbiamo una intesa mai avuta


per questo ti si dice che ti ha letta bene


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...diciamo che stavo considerando il 99,78% di possibilità che sia così.
> Mi concedo un scostamento minimo di errore...
> 
> Non che porti molto più lontano dalla compiacenza eh...


mi ricordo di quando invitammo Ladyred a narrarci una scopata col tizio.  ne ricavammo 2 cose:

1-che lei non sa scrivere un racconto porno
2-che lei è completamente inconsapevole di sè, oltre che essere un caso da manuale di autostima zero.

dopo la cosa a 3 con un'altra trentenne come lei, la raccogliamo col cucchiaino


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a chiunque lei capiti in mano, riporterebbe dei danni.   finchè lei crede che quello che prova sia amore, non ne saltiamo fuori


Sì....ma una che si presenta come si presenta lei...è veramente una preda facile.
pur di compiacere non caga neanche i suoi limiti...soggettivi eh...che per quelli oggettivi servirebbe un discorso a parte che è praticamente impossibile. 

Becca quello che ci va giù un tantinello più pesante...e non sarebbe la prima e ne esce devastata. 
I giochetti che poi si possono fare non sono quelli delle foto...


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì....ma una che si presenta come si presenta lei...è veramente una preda facile.
> pur di compiacere non caga neanche i suoi limiti...soggettivi eh...che per quelli oggettivi servirebbe un discorso a parte che è praticamente impossibile.
> 
> Becca quello che ci va giù un tantinello più pesante...e non sarebbe la prima e ne esce devastata.
> I giochetti che poi si possono fare non sono quelli delle foto...


già


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi ricordo di quando invitammo Ladyred a narrarci una scopata col tizio.  ne ricavammo 2 cose:
> 
> 1-che lei non sa scrivere un racconto porno
> 2-che lei è completamente inconsapevole di sè, oltre che essere un caso da manuale di autostima zero.
> ...


o ne esce il delirio delle sorelline e le stronzate affini...quasi quasi mi auguro che il tipo sia abbastanza egocentrico da continuar a voler che le ragazze stiano separate...salvo che per un pompino a doppia lingua o una scopata da emulazione porno...


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> o ne esce il delirio delle sorelline e le stronzate affini...quasi quasi mi auguro che il tipo sia abbastanza egocentrico da continuar a voler che le ragazze stiano separate...salvo che per un pompino a doppia lingua o una scopata da emulazione porno...


non avendo modo di sentire lui, non ho ancora deciso se lui è solo uno scemo fortunato di bell'aspetto oppure se ha veramente qualche dote oltre al cazzo.    perchè per un cinquantenne scafato ma basico rivoltarsi come dei pedalini delle 20-30enni è semplice, solo che lì si ferma.   visto che ne se ne fa di età diverse, mi viene da pensare che qualcosa ne capisca


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non avendo modo di sentire lui, non ho ancora deciso se lui è solo uno scemo fortunato di bell'aspetto oppure se ha veramente qualche dote oltre al cazzo.    perchè per un cinquantenne scafato ma basico rivoltarsi come dei pedalini delle 20-30enni è semplice, ma visto che ne se ne fa di età diverse, mi viene da pensare che qualcosa ne capisca


guarda....il mare è pieno di pesci. Letteralmente.

E non serve saperne poi tanto, se ti scegli dall'altra parte qualcuno che ne sa meno di te.

Di pedalini da rivoltare, di tutte le età, è pieno.
Di gente che gocciola per sentirsi speciale ancor di più. E il fulcro è questo.
Basta molto poco per gratificare...

Aggiungi 50 sfumature di grigio...e il gioco è fatto.

Se avesse qualche dote, anche minima....non la tratterebbe così di merda. 
Preserverebbe almeno la forma...e invece neppure quella.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non avendo modo di sentire lui, non ho ancora deciso se lui è solo uno scemo fortunato di bell'aspetto oppure se ha veramente qualche dote oltre al cazzo.    perchè per un cinquantenne scafato ma basico rivoltarsi come dei pedalini delle 20-30enni è semplice, solo che lì si ferma.   visto che ne se ne fa di età diverse, mi viene da pensare che qualcosa ne capisca


Io vorrei capire se anche le altre stanno messe come me


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire se anche le altre stanno messe come me


Così vi sostenete a vicenda?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro vedete solo uomini che "usano" donne?
> Avete (tu e un altro paio) una visione così bassa dell'intelligenza femminile?


Ebbene si, perché uno che ti cerca una tantum, e ti dice pure che va con altre e tu soffrì per questo e temi di essere surclassata da altre. 
Che opzione dai? 
1 lui sa che lei è innamorata e le fa fare le acrobazie tipo foca addomesticata. 
2 lei pur non apprezzando minimamente la cosa l'accetta per debolezza, teme di perderlo, quindi lei non ha molto rispetto di se stessa. 
Tu cosa vi vedi? 
Io in sintesi uno stronzo che approfitta spudoratamente di una donna innamorata.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ebbene si, perché uno che ti cerca una tantum, e ti dice pure che va con altre e tu soffrì per questo e temi di essere surclassata da altre.
> Che opzione dai?
> 1 lui sa che lei è innamorata e le fa fare le acrobazie tipo foca addomesticata.
> 2 lei pur non apprezzando minimamente la cosa l'accetta per debolezza, teme di perderlo, quindi lei non ha molto rispetto di se stessa.
> ...


Esatto. 
ma non capisco se lui possa aver capito che io ci sto sotto oppure no. 
perché non mi allontana se ci sto sotto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire se anche le altre stanno messe come me


Certo


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Esatto.
> ma non capisco se lui possa aver capito che io ci sto sotto oppure no.
> perché non mi allontana se ci sto sotto?


In che senso scusa, non ho letto sopra magari lo hai già spiegato


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Esatto.
> ma non capisco se lui possa aver capito che io ci sto sotto oppure no.
> perché non mi allontana se ci sto sotto?


Perché dovrebbe allontanare il giocattolo a cui mette e toglie le pile quando vuole?


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In che senso scusa, non ho letto sopra magari lo hai già spiegato


Tu dici che lui sa che io sono innamorata e mi tiene in scacco. Ma perché allora non mi allontana se come dice lui non vuole noie sentimentali


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Tu dici che lui sa che io sono innamorata e mi tiene in scacco. Ma perché allora non mi allontana se come dice lui non vuole noie sentimentali


Lui non è innamorato, che lo sia tu non gli frega. 
Difatti ti propone la coppia aperta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Tu dici che lui sa che io sono innamorata e mi tiene in scacco. Ma perché allora non mi allontana se come dice lui non vuole noie sentimentali


Per dirla come la direbbe un mio amico, non è un mio problema se lei ci sta male.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il grassetto è davvero un'opera d'arte.
> Hai ragione...
> 
> Ma se avesse i soldi...come potrebbe occuparsi di lui?


Lo mollasse e ne cercasse uno bello pieno di quattrini che le faccia fare la bella vita.
Avrei un gestore che farebbe al caso suo


----------



## *Rossana* (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Tu dici che lui sa che io sono innamorata e mi tiene in scacco. Ma perché allora non mi allontana se come dice lui non vuole noie sentimentali


Non tutti hanno un’anima.


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire se anche le altre stanno messe come me


irrilevante.   anche se stessero con la siringa al braccio per anestetizzare il dolore di quando sto fenomeno è con te, non modficherebbe di una virgola la questione.

tu stai messa come stai messa non solo perchè ha il fiato per incularti mezzora filata, ma soprattutto perchè sei completamente illetterata per questo tipo di romanzo.   tu sei sempre stata abituata ai ragazzi che ti muoiono ai piedi, per questo se esci con altri ti annoi.

a luilì di te frega quel tanto che gli serve per tenerti a catena corta.   e siccome tu ancora non ci hai capito na fava dopo anni, lui allunga ed accorcia la catena a sua discrezione e fregandosene di come stai davvero.

fino a che non avrai realmente realizzato che esistono altri che non solo ti pompano mezzora e ti tengono sotto il tacco, ma lo sanno fare avendo cura di ogni dettaglio, tu resterai lì.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno un’anima.


Perché doveva capitare proprio a me!


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Tu dici che lui sa che io sono innamorata e mi tiene in scacco. Ma perché allora non mi allontana se come dice lui non vuole noie sentimentali


Intende noie sentimentali per lui, non per te. Tu puoi anche amarlo, o non amarlo, l’importante è che ci scopi quando ne ha voglia lui.


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> irrilevante.   anche se stessero con la siringa al braccio per anestetizzare il dolore di quando sto fenomeno è con te, non modficherebbe di una virgola la questione.
> 
> tu stai messa come stai messa non solo perchè ha il fiato per incularti mezzora filata, ma soprattutto perchè sei completamente illetterata per questo tipo di romanzo.   tu sei sempre stata abituata ai ragazzi che ti muoiono ai piedi, per questo se esci con altri ti annoi.
> 
> ...


Beh ma io ci ho provato a vederne altri ma la testa andava sempre lì


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Intende noie sentimentali per lui, non per te. Tu puoi anche amarlo, o non amarlo, l’importante è che ci scopi quando ne ha voglia lui.


Ma come fa una persona a non avere mai un sentimento? Io lo conosco da 10 anni e sempre e stato così


----------



## *Rossana* (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Perché doveva capitare proprio a me!


Non ti è capitato, dài.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma come fa una persona a non avere mai un sentimento? Io lo conosco da 10 anni e sempre e stato così


Non mai, non ce l’ha con te.


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Perché doveva capitare proprio a me!


Il Karma è stronzo



ladyred ha detto:


> Ma come fa una persona a non avere mai un sentimento? Io lo conosco da 10 anni e sempre e stato così


ma non è vero che non ha sentimenti.   lui si adora.    e tu come le altre contribuisci al culto di se stesso


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma come fa una persona a non avere mai un sentimento? Io lo conosco da 10 anni e sempre e stato così


Si chiamano anaffettivi.
Hai chiamato questa discussione Questa persona è narcisista? Lo è.


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda....il mare è pieno di pesci. Letteralmente.
> 
> E non serve saperne poi tanto, se ti scegli dall'altra parte qualcuno che ne sa meno di te.
> 
> ...


quindi in realtà propendi per l'ipotesi scemo fortunato di bell'aspetto


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Esatto.
> ma non capisco se lui possa aver capito che io ci sto sotto oppure no.
> perché non mi allontana se ci sto sotto?


perchè hai una bella fregna che si riempie bene


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma hai presente a chi potrebbe capitare in mano una come @ladyred ???
> 
> forse forse meglio questo che tutto sommato meglio questo che sembra così limitato da non poter fare ulteriori danni...


Ma figurati, È tutto dentro di lei.


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Beh ma io ci ho provato a vederne altri ma la testa andava sempre lì


evidentemente nessuno ti ha scopata come lui.  e non intendo dal punto di vista meccanico.   poi adesso come adesso, con l'incoscienza di te che hai, fai prima a farti una boccia di jack Daniel's.    a proposito, ma il soggetto di cui discutiamo è quello del pompino nel backstage?


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma figurati, È tutto dentro di lei.


ma lei non lo sa


----------



## ladyred (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> evidentemente nessuno ti ha scopata come lui.  e non intendo dal punto di vista meccanico.   poi adesso come adesso, con l'incoscienza di te che hai, fai prima a farti una boccia di jack Daniel's.    a proposito, ma il soggetto di cui discutiamo è quello del pompino nel backstage?


No quello era uno sposato. Ora non mi caga più! Anche se qualche mese ci siamo trovati vicini allo stesso tavolo in un locale


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> No quello era uno sposato. Ora non mi caga più! Anche se qualche mese ci siamo trovati vicini allo stesso tavolo in un locale


ma di quello che ti scriviamo, ti resta qualcosa?  sii sincera


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> No quello era uno sposato. Ora non mi caga più! Anche se qualche mese ci siamo trovati vicini allo stesso tavolo in un locale





perplesso ha detto:


> ma di quello che ti scriviamo, ti resta qualcosa?  sii sincera


Ma soprattutto,  non dovrebbe essere da lui a...?


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non fossi gelosa significherebbe che non me ne fregherebbe niente. E a quel punto che ci sto a fare?


premetto una cosa: Io molto gelosa, per indole, non lo sono mai stata. Non lo sono stata con l'ex anche ai tempi del fidanzamento, dove comunque era capitato qualche sprazzo di gelosia (ricordo un episodio in particolare in cui la provai). Ma per il resto, e per lo più, direi che ne ho provata assai poca. Io credo che se sei gelosa, da amante hai la vita molto dura.

In che modo potrei essere gelosa di uno impegnato? E per cosa?


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma figurati, È tutto dentro di lei.


Concordo, è tutto dentro di lei.

E partendo da questo presupposto, secondo te, fra uno che sarebbe in grado di render risorsa la sua vena - o, senza volar troppo in altro, non rivomitargliela addosso -  e uno che la succhia fino a lasciar lì la scorza vomitandole dentro la qualunque, *LEI *quale riterrà il più interessante e degno di nota ed interesse?

Il punto mio riguarda i mare nostrum di coloro i quali si definiscono dom.
E la minuscola non è casuale stavolta


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo, è tutto dentro di lei.
> 
> E partendo da questo presupposto, secondo te, fra uno che sarebbe in grado di render risorsa la sua vena e uno che la succhia fino a lasciar lì la scorza, LEI quale riterrà il più interessante?
> 
> ...


ma tu lo sai che cosa s'intende per Mare Nostrum, vero?


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu lo sai che cosa s'intende per Mare Nostrum, vero?


neanche quello è casuale...seppur ripulito...


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> neanche quello è casuale...seppur ripulito...


non hai risposto


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non hai risposto


secondo te, perchè lo uso per riferirmi a supponenti aspiranti dom?


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> premetto una cosa: Io molto gelosa, per indole, non lo sono mai stata. Non lo sono stata con l'ex anche ai tempi del fidanzamento, dove comunque era capitato qualche sprazzo di gelosia (ricordo un episodio in particolare in cui la provai). Ma per il resto, e per lo più, direi che ne ho provata assai poca. Io credo che se sei gelosa, da amante hai la vita molto dura.
> 
> In che modo potrei essere gelosa di uno impegnato? E per cosa?


Ma ovviamente non gelosa della moglie. Però ci sta essere gelose magari di altre donne che potrebbero prendere il tuo posto. No?


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma ovviamente non gelosa della moglie. Però ci sta essere gelose magari di altre donne che potrebbero prendere il tuo posto. No?


No. Per me, assolutamente no.


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> 30 io 52 lui


Ehhh le mie teorie funzionano sempre.


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> secondo te, perchè lo uso per riferirmi a supponenti aspiranti dom?


se vuoi che ti risponda, rispondi prima tu a me


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vuoi che ti risponda, rispondi prima tu a me


uff...tirreno e poi mediterraneo...poi l'idea del merito italiano ad un impero coloniale per proseguire col destino glorioso.

Mi è sempre sembrata una fedele descrizione di certi dom che manco si accorgono di una dominazione dal basso e sono più manipolabili dei miei gatti.
Basti chiamarli...signore. O padrone...e finger confusione fra l'uno e l'altro.

Ma, proprio perchè fondamentalmente deboli, anche potenzialmente parecchio idioti...e quindi pericolosi, se non si conosce il genere e soprattutto se non si è consapevoli di sè.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lo mollasse e ne cercasse uno bello pieno di quattrini che le faccia fare la bella vita.
> Avrei un gestore che farebbe al caso suo



Credo che lei non sappia neanche esattamente cosa farsene di una bella vita...


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> uff...tirreno e poi mediterraneo...poi l'idea del merito italiano ad un impero coloniale per proseguire col destino glorioso.
> 
> Mi è sempre sembrata una fedele descrizione di certi dom che manco si accorgono di una dominazione dal basso e sono più manipolabili dei miei gatti.
> Basti chiamarli...signore. O padrone...e finger confusione fra l'uno e l'altro.
> ...


Mare Nostrum non è solo l'antesignano del Destino Manifesto americano, ma è anche se non soprattutto un lento processo di coscienza di sè e del proprio potenziale.    che si fa anche assorbendo in sè le energie dei rivali con cui ci si confronta e che si sono batutti.

è più simile ai concetti che portano Kenshiro a battere Raoul.

per esprimere la tua idea io userei più la mitologia norrena,oltretutto dove stai tu dovrebbero esserci anche dei frassini


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che lei non sappia neanche esattamente cosa farsene di una bella vita...


...nemmeno cosa sia una puttana


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mare Nostrum non è solo l'antesignano del Destino Manifesto americano, ma è anche se non soprattutto un lento processo di coscienza di sè e del proprio potenziale.    che si fa anche assorbendo in sè le energie dei rivali con cui ci si confronta e che si sono batutti.
> 
> è più simile ai concetti che portano Kenshiro a battere Raoul.
> 
> per esprimere la tua idea io userei più la mitologia norrena,oltretutto dove stai tu dovrebbero esserci anche dei frassini


Non lo consideravo neanche un po' in quel senso. Ferma semplicemente al corso degli eventi. 

Frassini ne ho parecchi....mitologia norrena, tipo?


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...nemmeno cosa sia una puttana


questa è una cosa che si impara con gli uomini...ma, a senso, direi che lei impara dai maschi...

E questo i maschi non lo sanno.


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> questa è una cosa che si impara con gli uomini...ma, a senso, direi che lei impara dai maschi...
> 
> E questo i maschi non lo sanno.


un grave problema, probabilmente il più pericoloso


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo, è tutto dentro di lei.
> 
> E partendo da questo presupposto, secondo te, fra uno che sarebbe in grado di render risorsa la sua vena - o, senza volar troppo in altro, non rivomitargliela addosso -  e uno che la succhia fino a lasciar lì la scorza vomitandole dentro la qualunque, *LEI *quale riterrà il più interessante e degno di nota ed interesse?
> 
> ...


sceglierà chi la saprà intortare meglio.
dai siamo seri, zia.
scoparle il cervello è un goal a porta vuota per chiunque sappia toccare due tasti giusti in croce.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sceglierà chi la saprà intortare meglio.
> dai siamo seri, zia.
> scoparle il cervello è un goal a porta vuota per chiunque sappia toccare due tasti giusti in croce.


Ma certo che sì.

Ma tu lo sai bene quanto me che il lupo cattivo non è nel bosco  
E lei non è cappuccetto rosso...soprattutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> è più simile ai concetti che portano Kenshiro a battere Raoul.


uh, il _musou tensei_ versione Roma imperiale. _Mia parte nerd estasiata è._


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo consideravo neanche un po' in quel senso. Ferma semplicemente al corso degli eventi.
> 
> Frassini ne ho parecchi....mitologia norrena, tipo?


se vogliamo parlare di banalizzazione e di idiozia, direi l'uso che viene fatto di Mjollnir oggigiorno.   giusto per dire la prima cosa che mi viene in mente


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vogliamo parlare di banalizzazione e di idiozia, direi l'uso che viene fatto di Mjollnir oggigiorno.   giusto per dire la prima cosa che mi viene in mente


In effetti, potrebbe esser interessante.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma certo che sì.
> 
> Ma tu lo sai bene quanto me che il lupo cattivo non è nel bosco
> E lei non è cappuccetto rosso...soprattutto.


Invece con questo tipo di donna io avrei molte difficoltà. 
Bisogna sostanzialmente essere dei marginali per conquistarle.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Invece con questo tipo di donna io avrei molte difficoltà.
> Bisogna sostanzialmente essere dei marginali per conquistarle.


Ma la tua visione della donna...tu sei dolce orbis


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma la tua visione della donna...tu sei dolce orbis


Visione sbagliata?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Invece con questo tipo di donna io avrei molte difficoltà.
> Bisogna sostanzialmente essere dei marginali per conquistarle.


Naaah basta stare zitto e giocare di sguardi.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Visione sbagliata?


No. Perchè sbagliata. 

Semplicemente credo che finiresti per o finire in frustrazione o per desiderare di averne cura. 

Come dice arci basta star zitto e giocare di sguardi.
Poi fa tutto lei. 

Il punto è che tu...vuoi partecipare   
Non ti divertiresti.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il punto è che tu...vuoi partecipare
> Non ti divertiresti.


peggio. vuole gestire.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Perchè sbagliata.
> 
> Semplicemente credo che finiresti per o finire in frustrazione o per desiderare di averne cura.
> 
> ...


Io non curo nessuno,  se non vengo seguito io saluto.
Sarò dolce,  ma molto poco paziente.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> peggio. vuole gestire.


E tu cosa ne sai, scusa?
Non è un attacco,  voglio sapere da cosa arguisci che io vorrei gestire una donna


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io non curo nessuno,  se non vengo seguito io saluto.
> Sarò dolce,  ma molto poco paziente.


Guarda...per i miei canoni sei super paziente  

Qui probabilmente saluteresti...e sarebbe la scelta saggia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda...per i miei canoni sei super paziente
> 
> Qui probabilmente saluteresti...e sarebbe la scelta saggia.


Se lo dici tu


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E tu cosa ne sai, scusa?
> Non è un attacco,  voglio sapere da cosa arguisci che io vorrei gestire una donna


Vedi che hai saltato troppo in lungo? Non vuoi gestire una donna. 
Si tratta di gestire il corteggiamento, non di gestire una donna.
Secondo me sei condizionato ad un'idea di rituale di corteggiamento in cui è l'uomo farsi avanti, altrimenti ce l'ha piccolo. E parte il Mercante in Fiera degli inviti, di tutta quella faccenda del pesare col Bilancino offerte e controfferte, fino a tutta questa diavoleria moderna di passare più tempo a decidere quale sia la faccetta più adeguata in un messaggio WhatsApp, Invece di alzare il telefono e invitarla.
Solo che molto spesso le donne sono esserini primordiali che hanno già deciso a livello istintivo se vogliono finire o no a letto con te prima ancora di avere razionalmente definito il loro interesse verso di te.
Motivo per cui spesso al bancone di un bar tempo 3 battute e ti trovi una tizia che ti sta letteralmente sbattendo le tette in faccia con le pupille dilatate e manco sai come si chiama.
E guai se si mettono a razionalizzare, puoi anche cambiare immediatamente obiettivo vuol dire che hanno qualche mostro dietro che preme per uscire.
Una delle serate più divertenti che mi sono capitato anni fa, fu quando dissi una sola parola dopo un po' che ci guardavamo in faccia: "andiamo"
Le ho chiesto il nome a cose fatte, solo perché avevo paura che se glielo avessi chiesto prima avrei fatto saltare tutto.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu


ricordati di questo suggerimento di scelta in futuro


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vedi che hai saltato troppo in lungo? Non vuoi gestire una donna.
> Si tratta di gestire il corteggiamento, non di gestire una donna.
> Secondo me sei condizionato ad un'idea di rituale di corteggiamento in cui è l'uomo farsi avanti, altrimenti ce l'ha piccolo. E parte il Mercante in Fiera degli inviti, di tutta quella faccenda del pesare col Bilancino offerte e controfferte, fino a tutta questa diavoleria moderna di passare più tempo a decidere quale sia la faccetta più adeguata in un messaggio WhatsApp, Invece di alzare il telefono e invitarla.
> Solo che molto spesso le donne sono esserini primordiali che hanno già deciso a livello istintivo se vogliono finire o no a letto con te prima ancora di avere razionalmente definito il loro interesse verso di te.
> ...


Son le serate migliori.   

Io di solito sceglievo il nome a sentimento


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Son le serate migliori.
> 
> Io di solito sceglievo il nome a sentimento


Mia figlia i fidanzatini li chiama a giro
Gianforse oppure Pierquindi
dice che li chiamerà per nome quando diventerà una cosa seria


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vedi che hai saltato troppo in lungo? Non vuoi gestire una donna.
> Si tratta di gestire il corteggiamento, non di gestire una donna.
> Secondo me sei condizionato ad un'idea di rituale di corteggiamento in cui è l'uomo farsi avanti, altrimenti ce l'ha piccolo. E parte il Mercante in Fiera degli inviti, di tutta quella faccenda del pesare col Bilancino offerte e controfferte, fino a tutta questa diavoleria moderna di passare più tempo a decidere quale sia la faccetta più adeguata in un messaggio WhatsApp, Invece di alzare il telefono e invitarla.
> Solo che molto spesso le donne sono esserini primordiali che hanno già deciso a livello istintivo se vogliono finire o no a letto con te prima ancora di avere razionalmente definito il loro interesse verso di te.
> ...


Mi sembra una smargiassata la tua, con rispetto parlando. 
Non sono un tipo "sfortunato" con le donne,  anche se non ho problemi a raccontare i miei fallimenti.
Ho il mio modo di corteggiare che, ti dirò,  mi ha sempre dato grandi soddisfazioni.
E non mi trovo minimamente in quello che scrivi.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mia figlia i fidanzatini li chiama a giro
> Gianforse oppure Pierquindi
> dice che li chiamerà per nome quando diventerà una cosa seria


Tua figlia ha ragione  

Il nome...si troverà.

Saprà che è seria quando troverà il nome da nominare.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi sembra una smargiassata la tua, con rispetto parlando.
> Non sono un tipo "sfortunato" con le donne,  anche se non ho problemi a raccontare i miei fallimenti.
> Ho il mio modo di corteggiare che, ti dirò,  mi ha sempre dato grandi soddisfazioni.
> E non mi trovo minimamente in quello che scrivi.


io non ho detto "le donne"
io come te come tutti, superati i 20 anni, mi infilo in situazioni in cui mi trovo a mio agio. Con le persone.
Che includono anche le donne.
 Anni fa alla mia amica strizza, chiesi Come mai non riesco a incontrare persone del tipo passivo aggressivo.  Lei mi disse con molta semplicità, che lei incontravo come tutti, ma semplicemente non avevo la testa per riconoscerle, quindi semplicemente le ignoravo.
 Con i contesti seduttivi è esattamente la stessa cosa.
 Ti infili Dove trovi i tipi in cui ti specchi, dove riconosci un codice, dove ti senti a casa.
 Io mi sento a casa nei peggiori bar di Caracas, ecco perché ci vado


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ehhh le mie teorie funzionano sempre.


È sulla pratica che hai ancora parecchi margini di miglioramento….ma sulla teoria sei barvissimissimissima.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io non ho detto "le donne"
> io come te come tutti, superati i 20 anni, mi infilo in situazioni in cui mi trovo a mio agio. Con le persone.
> Che includono anche le donne.
> Anni fa alla mia amica strizza, chiesi Come mai non riesco a incontrare persone del tipo passivo aggressivo.  Lei mi disse con molta semplicità, che lei incontravo come tutti, ma semplicemente non avevo la testa per riconoscerle, quindi semplicemente le ignoravo.
> ...


Adesso condivido appieno.
E sospettavo che tu frequentassi postacci


----------



## Etta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sceglierà chi la saprà intortare meglio.
> dai siamo seri, *zia*.
> scoparle il cervello è un goal a porta vuota per chiunque sappia toccare due tasti giusti in croce.


Zia? Questo termine veniva usato dagli adolescenti nei primi anni 2000.


----------



## alberto15 (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...diciamo che stavo considerando il 99,78% di possibilità che sia così.
> eh...


Don't look up?


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Don't look up?


Mi è piaciuto un sacco


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Zia? Questo termine veniva usato dagli adolescenti nei primi anni 2000.


Ipa - zia
C'entra niente quello che dici


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuto un sacco


Il finale un po’ deludente.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il finale un po’ deludente.


Perchè?


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè?


La parte dei dinosauri tutti colorati che se magnano la presidente mi è sembrata una di quelle toppe che mia zia mi metteva sui buchi che facevo nei pantaloni, delle patch che nulla centravano col pantalone stesso.


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> La parte dei dinosauri tutti colorati che se magnano la presidente mi è sembrata una di quelle toppe che mia zia mi metteva sui buchi che facevo nei pantaloni, delle patch che nulla centravano col pantalone stesso.


scherzi?

a me ha fatto rotolare...

"guardate che bell'animale. Chissà se sono piume o squame..." 

gnamm!!


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> scherzi?
> a me ha fatto rotolare...
> "guardate che bell'animale. Chissà se sono piume o squame..."
> gnamm!!


che poi erano molti più maschi, come avrebbero fatto a riprodursi?


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> che poi erano molti più maschi, come avrebbero fatto a riprodursi?


per la riproduzione non vedo particolari problemi...semmai ne vedo alcuni nello stabilire la gerarchia di chi scopa e chi no, fra i maschi (ma non mi sembra un inedito questo)


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> per la riproduzione non vedo particolari problemi...semmai ne vedo alcuni nello stabilire la gerarchia di chi scopa e chi no, fra i maschi (ma non mi sembra un inedito questo)


In natura, tra i mammiferi,  la pressione competitiva sui maschi è una costante.


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il finale un po’ deludente.


Fra l'altro il finale con jason che esce dalle macerie e carica post online mentre resta in attesa di sua madre...lo trovo veramente divertentissimo!!!


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In natura, tra i mammiferi,  la pressione competitiva sui maschi è una costante.


Esattamente. (per questo dicevo che non è un inedito)


----------



## alberto15 (3 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuto un sacco


Visto stasera.... bello e molto illuminante su molti aspetti. La percentuale me la ricordavo


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> per la riproduzione non vedo particolari problemi...semmai ne vedo alcuni nello stabilire la gerarchia di chi scopa e chi no, fra i maschi (ma non mi sembra un inedito questo)


Come al solito, il ricco scopa.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fra l'altro il finale con jason che esce dalle macerie e carica post online mentre resta in attesa di sua madre...lo trovo veramente divertentissimo!!!


Poverino sto Jason…


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Visto stasera.... bello e molto illuminante su molti aspetti. La percentuale me la ricordavo


La percentuale è una presa per il culo bellissima!!


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Come al solito, il ricco scopa.


Fondamentalmente sì.

pensa agli uccelli del paradiso...il più ricco...scopa. 

Mica che gli umani hanno inventato qualcosa di nuovo. 
Men che meno inventato.


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Poverino sto Jason…


Vabbè...poverino...io userei altra definizione....potremmo dire...coerente 
Di quella coerenza che discende semplicemente dal non poter fare altrimenti.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vabbè...poverino...io userei altra definizione....potremmo dire...coerente
> Di quella coerenza che discende semplicemente dal non poter fare altrimenti.


Sostituirei poter con saper.


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sostituirei poter con saper.


non hai tutti i torti...


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> non hai tutti i torti...


Bon, vado a dormire che domattina ci si sveglia più presto del solito.
Buona notte.


----------



## spleen (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Beh ma io ci ho provato a vederne altri ma la testa andava sempre lì


Perchè sei estremamente presa dal cercare di essere -vista- in qualche modo e ti accontenti delle briciole che lui ti dà pensando siano preziose pepite.
Il fatto è che il -cosa- cercare in un rapporto a te non interessa, è un problema ed un impegno che non intendi affrontare e che non affronterai mai, perchè significa lavorare faticosamente su te stessa, metterti in discussione, uscire dalla zona confort. E tu non vuoi, sennò con quello che tutti ti hanno scritto da mo', l'antifona dovresti averla capita già da un pezzo.

Comunque la tua disistima è patologica, e non lo dico tanto per dire, se pensi di contare solo per il tuo apetto fisico cosa farai quando sfiorirai e diventerai invisibile? Ti spari?


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Bon, vado a dormire che domattina ci si sveglia più presto del solito.
> Buona notte.


buona notte a te


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Comunque la tua disistima è patologica, e non lo dico tanto per dire, se pensi di contare solo per il tuo apetto fisico cosa fai quando sfiorirai e diventerai invisibile? Ti spari?


È un po’ la cosa che temo pure io.


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè sei estremamente presa dal cercare di essere -vista- in qualche modo e ti accontenti delle briciole che lui ti dà pensando siano preziose pepite.
> Il fatto è che il -cosa- cercare in un rapporto a te non interessa, è un problema ed un impegno che non intendi affrontare e che non affronterai mai, perchè significa lavorare faticosamente su te stessa, metterti in discussione, uscire dalla zona confort. E tu non vuoi, sennò con quello che tutti ti hanno scritto da mo', l'antifona dovresti averla capita già da un pezzo.
> 
> Comunque la tua disistima è patologica, e non lo dico tanto per dire, se pensi di contare solo per il tuo apetto fisico cosa farai quando sfiorirai e diventerai invisibile? Ti spari?


probabile

@ladyred allora?  sei viva?


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2022)

@ladyred com’è finita poi ieri? Vi siete visti?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Gennaio 2022)

Ladyred appare quando ne ha voglia


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Sì scusate ma oggi è stata una giornata un po’ no. 
ci siamo visti, aveva poco tempo ma non andava a dormire da lei perché gli ho fatto una battuta e mi ha detto se oggi o domani vado a trovarlo. 
io Felice di quello.
Gli scrivo questa mattina chiedendo se è ok per questa sera e mi ha detto ti aggiorno tra due ore. Ancora non mi ha detto nulla  e io sono tornata a stare male


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È un po’ la cosa che temo pure io.


Idem io contatto già per il Botox a breve


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Gennaio 2022)

Quindi,  niente sesso ieri?
Noi vecchi crapuloni guardoni ci rimaniamo male così,  eh


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sì scusate ma oggi è stata una giornata un po’ no.
> ci siamo visti, aveva poco tempo ma non andava a dormire da lei perché gli ho fatto una battuta e mi ha detto se oggi o domani vado a trovarlo.
> io Felice di quello.
> Gli scrivo questa mattina chiedendo se è ok per questa sera e mi ha detto ti aggiorno tra due ore. Ancora non mi ha detto nulla  e io sono tornata a stare male


Ma davvero vuoi continuare così a stare appesa ai suoi umori e alla sua disponibilità.
Sembri una bambina fuori da scuola che aspetta la mamma.
Come fai a non pensare di cercare una terapia?


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quindi,  niente sesso ieri?
> Noi vecchi crapuloni guardoni ci rimaniamo male così,  eh


Ovvio che si! Sempre ottimo anche se solo mezz’ora


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero vuoi continuare così a stare appesa ai suoi umori e alla sua disponibilità.
> Sembri una bambina fuori da scuola che aspetta la mamma.
> Come fai a non pensare di cercare una terapia?


non lo so, io ho bisogno di lui come terapia


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> non lo so, io ho bisogno di lui come terapia


No.
Tu hai bisogno di una terapia per non dipendere da lui in questo modo.
Ti rendi conto anche tu che non è una cosa sana.
Anche se lui avesse un cambiamento repentino e ti sposasse, non funzionerebbe. Perché tu poni in lui il senso di te.
Cerca un terapeuta bravo.


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Tu hai bisogno di una terapia per non dipendere da lui in questo modo.
> Ti rendi conto anche tu che non è una cosa sana.
> Anche se lui avesse un cambiamento repentino e ti sposasse, non funzionerebbe. Perché tu poni in lui il senso di te.
> Cerca un terapeuta bravo.


ma se non fosse lui e lo facessi con un’altra persona cambierebbe? 
forse Lo reputo importante proprio perché mi tiene sulle spine e non mi da tutto.
Oltre a quelli visti c’è un ragazzo che mi scrive ogni giorno etc e a me non fa nessun effrtto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma se non fosse lui e lo facessi con un’altra persona cambierebbe?
> forse Lo reputo importante proprio perché mi tiene sulle spine e non mi da tutto.
> Oltre a quelli visti c’è un ragazzo che mi scrive ogni giorno etc e a me non fa nessun effrtto


Chiunque fosse (infatti ti ho fatto l’esempio di lui che “si comporta come un altro “) non sarebbe sano.
Tu hai consegnato te stessa e la tua autostima a lui. Se lui fosse una persona responsabile, non alimenterebbe questa tua dipendenza. Lui non è una persona responsabile.
Ma il punto è che tu non sei in grado di sentire di valere se non attraverso la competizione sessuale.
Una persona competente saprebbe definire il tuo problema.
Vai da uno psichiatra


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sì scusate ma oggi è stata una giornata un po’ no.
> ci siamo visti, aveva poco tempo ma non andava a dormire da lei perché gli ho fatto una battuta e mi ha detto se oggi o domani vado a trovarlo.
> io Felice di quello.
> Gli scrivo questa mattina chiedendo se è ok per questa sera e mi ha detto ti aggiorno tra due ore. Ancora non mi ha detto nulla  e io sono tornata a stare male


Magari ha avuto un contrattempo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ovvio che si! Sempre ottimo anche se solo mezz’ora


Non ti ha tirato molto su di morale,  però


----------



## spleen (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> non lo so, io ho bisogno di lui come terapia


Per me ci prendi in giro.
Ma davvero non hai la minima consapevolezza della tua situazione?


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me ci prendi in giro.
> Ma davvero non hai la minima consapevolezza della tua situazione?


ma vorrei vedere voi al mio posto. Fosse così facile


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma vorrei vedere voi al mio posto. Fosse così facile


Anch’io con il mio ex ero così.


----------



## spleen (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma vorrei vedere voi al mio posto. Fosse così facile


Si, quando avevamo 16 anni.
Ma benedetta donna, come fai a vivere un rapporto come fosse dipendenza da una droga?


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Anch’io con il mio ex ero così.


E come è finita? Come hai fatto ?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, quando avevamo 16 anni.
> Ma benedetta donna, come fai a vivere un rapporto come fosse dipendenza da una droga?


Non è che vuole.
Non riesce a fare diversamente.
Il problema è quello.


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> E come è finita? Come hai fatto ?


Nulla ad un certo punto non mi era più interessato. Fai conto che era passato un annetto però.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ragazzi ho aggiornamenti ma non belli! Sto abbastanza male e non dormo da due giorni…. Oggi lo vedrò e poi vi racconterò


Quando ho letto questo primo tuo commento, di ritorno, mi sono chiesta cosa ti fosse accaduto, e nonostante tu sia intervenuta in questo forum solo per parlare di questo uomo, non ci ho fatto una connessione immedita. In questo forum sei comunque @ladyred e le risposte che hai ricevuto nel tempo sono state date ad una persona, @ladyred, non a una pornostar.



ladyred ha detto:


> In tutto questo tempo ci siamo visti sempre, anche più volte a settimana e il sesso è sempre stato alla grande.
> lui da quello che so si vede ancora con quella della sua età che gli sta ancora prestando l’auto.
> l’altra sera però mi propone di farlo a 3 con una della mia età che ha conosciuto da alcuni mesi.
> io subito gli ho detto che l’unica mia paura è che lui preferisca questa a me, lui mi ha detto che non esiste questa cosa perché io a livello di sesso sono un’altra cosa.
> ...


Leggendo poi il seguente, non ho trovato alcuna novità o aggiornamento non bello, ma lo stesso messaggio con cui ritorni ogni tanto nel forum, in cui lui non ti scrive, risponde o non si fa sentire, e l'ombra di una qualche nuova donna all'orizzonte. 
Connettendolo al primo, in cui dici di stare male e che non dormi da due giorni, pare quasi che questo uomo sia un organo vitale del tuo corpo.

Quando torni qui, esprimi sempre paura, ansia, timore verso di lui. 
Io non so come sia, ma leggendo quanto scrivi me lo figuro come uno sempre accigliato e con l'incazzatura facile, pronto a mandarti a fanculo in un frangente.
Uno a cui bisogna sempre dare, e pensarci bene anche, visto quanto sopra esposto, e a senso unico, quasi fosse un re.
Mi sembra di capire che nel tempo tu sia arrivata a fare un gradino nella frequentazione con lui, rendendo disponibile la tua casa ad ospitarlo, qualora gli servisse un luogo dove stare "in zona". Così potete passare più tempo assieme, oltre al tempo delle sessioni pornografiche.
Sembra tu abbia un gancio con lui legato al sesso, però non capisco se tu senti che almeno in quel campo hai libertà espressiva. Mi sembrerebbe di no, ti adegui, e poi provi piacere nell'adeguarti.
Mi chiedo se offri altri servizi di accoglienza, quando lui si ferma a casa tua, perchè ad aver uno che va e viene per casa, nel tempo, e non è amico ne fidanzato ne altro, e che assolutamente non si nomini alcun sentimento, e tuo modo di porti sempre timorosa di non fargli piacere, è un poco come aver una specie di bed and breakfast, poi non so se l'_anima rock_ si adatti un poco a trovarsi _on the road _saltando di casa in casa come di figa in figa.

E' difficile continuare questa discussione, se non ci metti un poco del tuo, in un'indagine interna a te. 
Indagine che è tua e deve servire a te, per capire come gestire questo organo vitale esterno al tuo corpo, che se ti da pensieri e ansie, potrebbe voler dire che tanto bene non funziona.

Se invece non ti va, e preferisci sentirti dire qualcosa da eseguire, non posso che quotare quanto ti ha scritto Arcistufo.


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nulla ad un certo punto non mi era più interessato. Fai conto che era passato un annetto però.


ma un anno senza vedersi?


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma un anno senza vedersi?


Noo di frequentazione. Poi ad un certo punto non mi è più piaciuto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sì scusate ma oggi è stata una giornata un po’ no.
> ci siamo visti, aveva poco tempo ma non andava a dormire da lei perché gli ho fatto una battuta e mi ha detto se oggi o domani vado a trovarlo.
> io Felice di quello.
> Gli scrivo questa mattina chiedendo se è ok per questa sera e mi ha detto ti aggiorno tra due ore. Ancora non mi ha detto nulla  e io sono tornata a stare male


Non si può sentire


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma vorrei vedere voi al mio posto. Fosse così facile


La tua, alla fine è una dipendenza. 
Credo proprio che senza una tua decisione di affrontarla è estirpare, 
Non si possa fare niente se non andare avanti, tra momenti di estasi alternati a dolorosa astinenza. E niente sarà così fino a quando non deciderai di intraprendere un discorso di disintossicazione


----------



## JON (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> non lo so, io ho bisogno di lui come terapia


Non c'è molto da dirti. Se di dipendenza si tratta, se è di questo che hai bisogno, non vedo perché tu debba privartene per stare sicuramente peggio e male.
Pensa solo che potresti e dovresti essere più libera, a prescindere dalla sua presenza o meno. Ma sappi che è dipendenza, non amore, e forse nemmeno così tanto il sesso.


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da dirti. Se di dipendenza si tratta, se è di questo che hai bisogno, non vedo perché tu debba privartene per stare sicuramente peggio e male.
> Pensa solo che potresti e dovresti essere più libera, a prescindere dalla sua presenza o meno. Ma sappi che è dipendenza, non amore, e forse nemmeno così tanto il sesso.


l’ho capito che sono dipendente. I giorni che non scrive sto male, poi mi basta un messaggio per star bene


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> l’ho capito che sono dipendente. I giorni che non scrive sto male, poi mi basta un messaggio per star bene


Dipendenza affettiva da manuale.


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma se non fosse lui e lo facessi con un’altra persona cambierebbe?
> forse Lo reputo importante proprio perché mi tiene sulle spine e non mi da tutto.
> Oltre a quelli visti c’è un ragazzo che mi scrive ogni giorno etc e a me non fa nessun effrtto


appunto.   quelli che non sanno chi sei, ti mettono sul piedistallo e ti adorano e tu li sfanculi in tempo zero.

poi arriva uno che ti ribalta letteralmente, se ne sbatte di te e tu stai lì ad aspettarlo come il Messia. sei praticamente un romanzo col finale già scritto.



ladyred ha detto:


> l’ho capito che sono dipendente. I giorni che non scrive sto male, poi mi basta un messaggio per star bene


giusto per ribadire l'ovvio:  tu alcool, droghe, robe così, niente?   solo il cazzo?


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da dirti. Se di dipendenza si tratta, se è di questo che hai bisogno, non vedo perché tu debba privartene per stare sicuramente peggio e male.
> Pensa solo che potresti e dovresti essere più libera, a prescindere dalla sua presenza o meno. Ma sappi che è dipendenza, non amore, e forse nemmeno così tanto il sesso.


Per questo mi chiedo se so che starò male senza come potrei privarmene


perplesso ha detto:


> appunto.   quelli che non sanno chi sei, ti mettono sul piedistallo e ti adorano e tu li sfanculi in tempo zero.
> 
> poi arriva uno che ti ribalta letteralmente, se ne sbatte di te e tu stai lì ad aspettarlo come il Messia. sei praticamente un romanzo col finale già scritto.
> 
> ...


Ahahaha mai preso una droga in vita mia, nemmeno una canna e mai fumato. 
solo alcol ma non sono dipendente… lo bevo solo quando voglio rallegrare la serata in compagnia etc


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipendenza affettiva da manuale.


Infatti ringrazio @Brunetta che mi ha mandato un link di un libro a riguardo


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Per questo mi chiedo se so che starò male senza come potrei privarmene
> 
> 
> Ahahaha mai preso una droga in vita mia, nemmeno una canna e mai fumato.
> solo alcol ma non sono dipendente… lo bevo solo quando voglio rallegrare la serata in compagnia etc


ok, quindi sei dipendente solo dal cazzo.  è già qualcosa.


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok, quindi sei dipendente solo dal cazzo.  è già qualcosa.


Non è dipendente dal cazzo ma dalla testa di cazzo.


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è dipendente dal cazzo ma dalla testa di cazzo.


in questo caso non si nota la differenza.    ma resta inevasa la domanda precedente


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok, quindi sei dipendente solo dal cazzo.  è già qualcosa.


Scherzaci, può essere una dipendenza molto pericolosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quindi,  niente sesso ieri?
> Noi vecchi crapuloni guardoni ci rimaniamo male così,  eh


Parla per te. Io sono diversamente giovane.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2022)

Ma almeno ha le chiappe che ci può spaccare le noci di cocco? Mica per altro ma stiamo già a 32 pagine e non trovo il senso nella prosecuzione


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma almeno ha le chiappe che ci può spaccare le noci di cocco? Mica per altro ma stiamo già a 32 pagine e non trovo il senso nella prosecuzione


Entrambi


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Scherzaci, può essere una dipendenza molto pericolosa.


Verissimo! Quando trovi quello che te la crea


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Verissimo! Quando trovi quello che te la crea


È una droga a tutti gli effetti.
Nei centri di recupero per tossicodipendenti e alcolizzati,  recuperano anche chi ha disturbi di bulimia sessuale. 
Tu sei bulimica sessualmente, verso quel tizio solamente però.
Non mi sembri innamorata,  non vuoi vivere con lui: vorresti scoparlo a tutte le ore.


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> È una droga a tutti gli effetti.
> Nei centri di recupero per tossicodipendenti e alcolizzati,  recuperano anche chi ha disturbi di bulimia sessuale.
> Tu sei bulimica sessualmente, verso quel tizio solamente però.
> Non mi sembri innamorata,  non vuoi vivere con lui: vorresti scoparlo a tutte le ore.


seriamente? 
Sicuramente vorrei scoparlo sempre o comunque molto spesso, con lui riesco ad essere senza freni e mi ci trovo benissimo. Insomma c’è chimica. 
ma credo pure di essere presa da altro… quando ceniamo insieme o vediamo un film sono felicissima, nonostante succede poco


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> seriamente?
> Sicuramente vorrei scoparlo sempre o comunque molto spesso, con lui riesco ad essere senza freni e mi ci trovo benissimo. Insomma c’è chimica.
> ma credo pure di essere presa da altro… quando ceniamo insieme o vediamo un film sono felicissima, nonostante succede poco


Ne sei innamorata allora?
Ci vivresti insieme?


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ne sei innamorata allora?
> Ci vivresti insieme?


Sì, anche domani! Ma so che per lui non è così… lo fa capire sia con i comportamenti che chiaramente quando mi ha detto che non vuole robe di sentimenti in mezzo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sì, anche domani! Ma so che per lui non è così… lo fa capire sia con i comportamenti che chiaramente quando mi ha detto che non vuole robe di sentimenti in mezzo.


Allora non è bulimia sessuale ma amore tossico. 
Ha ragione @Brunetta


----------



## ladyred (3 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora non è bulimia sessuale ma amore tossico.
> Ha ragione @Brunetta


sì, il sesso è importante e ci troviamo benissimo ma per me c’è anche qualcosa di diverso che me lo fa preferire


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> sì, il sesso è importante e ci troviamo benissimo ma per me c’è anche qualcosa di diverso che me lo fa preferire


sono 3 anni che te lo si dice....


----------



## Foglia (4 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sì, anche domani! Ma so che per lui non è così… lo fa capire sia con i comportamenti che chiaramente quando mi ha detto che non vuole robe di sentimenti in mezzo.


Cioé, vivresti insieme a uno che ne ha una diversa ogni km quadrato? E poi saresti pure gelosa delle altre????


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> sì, il sesso è importante e ci troviamo benissimo ma per me c’è anche qualcosa di diverso che me lo fa preferire


E allora continua a frequentarlo fino a che stai così, non ravvedo alcun impedimento. Quando vai in crisi, vieni qui e ti fai due frignate come tanti altri, ascolti le boiate altrui per il tempo in cui sei qui e bon. Del resto ci vuole sempre per tutti un angolino in cui frignare di nascosto. Io ad esempio lo faccio seduto sul water mentre accarezzo il gatto. Ognuno ha il suo posto.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E allora continua a frequentarlo fino a che stai così, non ravvedo alcun impedimento. Quando vai in crisi, vieni qui e ti fai due frignate come tanti altri, ascolti le boiate altrui per il tempo in cui sei qui e bon.











						Clapping Bravo GIF - Clapping Bravo Applause - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## Paolo78mi (4 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> E se lo voglio vedere? Io ci sono troppo sotto


Trattalo come ti tratta.... Non fare la sottona.. sennò se ne approfitterà a VITA....
Parola di NARCI


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sempre lui... mi scrive se domani ci sono per farlo in auto, gli dico che sono ad accompagnare mia madre per una visita e non riesco...
> Mi risponde così : ok buona scopata a presto
> 
> E io gli dico ma che scopata? Non riesco con i tempi posso farcela forse alle 19.30 ma ti pare che non avrei voglia?
> E lui non ha più risposto.... cosa devo fate? Ci so o rimasta malissimo


poi se vi dicono che ferradini ha ragione, vi offendete pure


----------



## Vera (4 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poi se vi dicono che ferradini ha ragione, vi offendete pure


Evidentemente perché non hanno capito il testo della canzone. Anche tu mi sa.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Evidentemente perché non hanno capito il testo della canzone. Anche tu mi sa.


----------



## ladyred (30 Gennaio 2022)

Ho capito, tardi ma l’ho capito, che lo devo usare solo come un cazzo. Lui vorrà sempre avere più donne, finché le potrà scopare. 
Quindi accetto la cosa senza farmi patemi, mi godo il tempo con lui e amen. Nel frattempo vivo la mia vita. 
Ora ha anche cambiato lavoro e subito ha mandato a cagare quella della sua età per tornare sui passi con le straniere che conosceva prima.  Insomma belle scopate, usiamoci, godiamo del tempo insieme ma inutile ammazzarsi con ansie di un attaccamento a senso unico!


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2022)

meglio tardi che mai eh


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho capito, tardi ma l’ho capito, che lo devo usare solo come un cazzo. Lui vorrà sempre avere più donne, finché le potrà scopare.
> Quindi accetto la cosa senza farmi patemi, mi godo il tempo con lui e amen. Nel frattempo vivo la mia vita.
> Ora ha anche cambiato lavoro e subito ha mandato a cagare quella della sua età per tornare sui passi con le straniere che conosceva prima.  Insomma belle scopate, usiamoci, godiamo del tempo insieme ma inutile ammazzarsi con ansie di un attaccamento a senso unico!


Davvero?
Hai rinunciato a essere la numero uno?


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho capito, tardi ma l’ho capito, che lo *devo* usare solo come un cazzo. Lui vorrà sempre avere più donne, finché le potrà scopare.
> Quindi accetto la cosa senza farmi patemi, mi godo il tempo con lui e amen. Nel frattempo vivo la mia vita.
> Ora ha anche cambiato lavoro e subito ha mandato a cagare quella della sua età per tornare sui passi con le straniere che conosceva prima.  Insomma belle scopate, usiamoci, godiamo del tempo insieme ma inutile ammazzarsi con ansie di un attaccamento a senso unico!



mah...


----------



## ladyred (30 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> mah...


Dovrei?


----------



## ladyred (30 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Hai rinunciato a essere la numero uno?


Ma tanto per lui non ci sarà mai una numero uno


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Dovrei?


sì...dovresti metter d'accordo pancia e testa...da come l'hai scritto, sembra una intenzione della testa.

Ma se la pancia non è d'accordo, è un buon modo per confermarti che come lui nessuno mai...e finisci punto e a capo, ma peggio di prima.  

Le decisioni per rinuncia...raramente sono un buon affare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma tanto per lui non ci sarà mai una numero uno


Allora cerca un uomo per cui essere la numero uno.


----------



## ladyred (30 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora cerca un uomo per cui essere la numero uno.


Già ma non è una cosa che fai in un giorno. Nel Frattempo con lui continuo


----------



## ladyred (30 Gennaio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì...dovresti metter d'accordo pancia e testa...da come l'hai scritto, sembra una intenzione della testa.
> 
> Ma se la pancia non è d'accordo, è un buon modo per confermarti che come lui nessuno mai...e finisci punto e a capo, ma peggio di prima.
> 
> Le decisioni per rinuncia...raramente sono un buon affare.



Ma la testa è quella che non fa fare cazzate.


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma la testa è quella che non fa fare cazzate.


No.  

La testa, la mente, è il luogo più imbottito di condizionamenti, tabù, trappole esista al mondo.

Tanto che la tua testa ti ha ripetuto che lui ok, lui ok.

La pancia ti fa(ceva) venire l'ansia, le paranoie, le menate.

Stai male sempre, tranne quando la sua presenza mette in silenzio la tua pancia (il sesso che decanti...e che crei fondamentalmente tu) e la tua testa trova le conferme di cui ha bisogno per silenziarti.

Non si fa nessun cambiamento sul serio se non si ascoltano le emozioni.
Non i sentimenti (che sono elaborazioni culturali).

Tu hai parecchie emozioni che sono il campanello che dovrebbe metterti in allarme.
E la tua testa le usa per giudicarti inadatta, inadeguata, incapace, non meritevole.
E in questo modo le silenzia.

Ascolta l'ansia, il dolore, la delusione, la rabbia.
Piangi. Soffri. Abbi compassione di te.

Per te stessa e per i tuoi bisogni.

Se non passi di qui.
non ti muovi di un passo.

E se anche riuscissi per sbaglio a liberarti di lui, col prossimo sei di nuovo come se non fosse mai accaduto nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Già ma non è una cosa che fai in un giorno. Nel Frattempo con lui continuo


Hai bisogno della testa libera


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Già ma non è una cosa che fai in un giorno. Nel Frattempo con lui continuo


Soprattutto se lui non esce completamente dalla tua vita, non riuscirai mai a trovare un altro


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Soprattutto se lui non esce completamente dalla tua vita, non riuscirai mai a trovare un altro


un passo per volta.   se già inizia a vederlo solo come un bel cazzo, per come era messa finora, è un progresso.   il prossimo è cercare di concentrarsi sul lavoro, chè già quello è sia un modo per farlo uscire dalla testa che magari anche per incontrare gente


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un passo per volta.   se già inizia a vederlo solo come un bel cazzo, per come era messa finora, è un progresso.   il prossimo è cercare di concentrarsi sul lavoro, chè già quello è sia un modo per farlo uscire dalla testa che magari anche per incontrare gente


Il nuovo lavoro è un modo per uscire dalle abitudini, conoscere nuova gente. 
Ma ti posso assicurare che vedere un semplice cazzo non è un passeggiata. 
Per vederlo tale ci si deve sganciare emotivamente


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2022)

che non sia una passeggiata non lo metto in dubbio, ma un primo passo lo dobbiamo pur fare, no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> che non sia una passeggiata non lo metto in dubbio, ma un primo passo lo dobbiamo pur fare, no?


Certo, il passo successivo sarà consolarla per la crisi di astinenza. 
Deve imparare a dire no è disperarsi


----------



## ladyred (30 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo, il passo successivo sarà consolarla per la crisi di astinenza.
> Deve imparare a dire no è disperarsi


Ma perché crisi di astinenza?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma perché crisi di astinenza?


Quando lo rivedrai  i giorni dopo saranno duri. Dovrai ripartire da capo a convincerti di poterne fare a meno


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Già ma non è una cosa che fai in un giorno. Nel Frattempo con lui continuo


Lo sai che suona come un tossico che dice “smetto quando voglio “?


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> *Ho capito, tardi ma l’ho capito, che lo devo usare solo come un cazzo. *Lui vorrà sempre avere più donne, finché le potrà scopare.
> Quindi accetto la cosa senza farmi patemi, mi godo il tempo con lui e amen. Nel frattempo vivo la mia vita.
> Ora ha anche cambiato lavoro e subito ha mandato a cagare quella della sua età per tornare sui passi con le straniere che conosceva prima.  Insomma belle scopate, usiamoci, godiamo del tempo insieme ma inutile ammazzarsi con ansie di un attaccamento a senso unico!


Mah, secondo me stai solo riformulando. Hai sicuramente capito qualcosa in più sul tuo ruolo e i benefici di rimando, ma sempre li sei.
Più che al cazzo, devi pensare in termini di percezioni che hai quando i contatti con lui (non necessariamente fisici) ti fanno sentire motivata e appagata. La dopamina è una sostanza utile al nostro benessere, il problema è da cosa o da chi te la procuri.


----------



## ladyred (3 Febbraio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, secondo me stai solo riformulando. Hai sicuramente capito qualcosa in più sul tuo ruolo e i benefici di rimando, ma sempre li sei.
> Più che al cazzo, devi pensare in termini di percezioni che hai quando i contatti con lui (non necessariamente fisici) ti fanno sentire motivata e appagata. La dopamina è una sostanza utile al nostro benessere, il problema è da cosa o da chi te la procuri.


vero.


----------

